# BAKU | Projects & Construction



## Tounsi

Galandar said:


> *GANCA, AZERBAIJAN*
> 
> There about 20 u/c projects in Ganca (residentials, business centers, hotels and theatres). I have few projects of Ganca - the second biggest cities of Azerbaijan:
> 
> 
> *Xan Evi - U/C*
> 
> Some changes have been made to this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinar - U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sahil Bagi - U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Residential complex - U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Residential complex - U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hotel in Hacikend - U/C*



All these projects does not reflect the Azerbaidjian architecture and backgroung imo they are like fake copies of montecarlo residences or some fishy crapy decorums of Dallas or Dynasty.... ^^

That is really sad ....


----------



## Xtreminal

Tounsi, would u like to be ur house in tunisian style?It's basicly up to you. Same in here, The owners order and they built.


----------



## AucklandloverUK

OMG go Baku! It wasn't a city even on my radar but recently it's seemed to burst on the seen - i luv the whole Moon and Flame buildings i think they will create a rememberable skyline and help Baku place itself well and truly on the world stage!


----------



## Galandar

Galandar said:


> *PORT BAKU - UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
> 
> _Construction company:_ Pasha Construction http://www.pashaconstruction.az
> _Floors:_ Four office buildings 12-27 floors and a shopping mall
> _Usage:_ Business center
> _Status:_ Under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:http://www.portbaku.az


You can watch the construction works of Port Baku (as well as Shuvelan Shopping Center) in web camera here: http://omar.az/eng/web_cameras/


----------



## Galandar

*"Er-Riyad" Trade Center - Under Construction* (7 km Baku-Sumgayit highway)

Completion: october 2008







































Construction works in 2007










Source: www.tm-er-riyad.com


----------



## Galandar

*ROSEVILLE RESIDENTIAL COMPLEX - UNDER CONSTRUCTION* (ARAL GROUP)

Completion: 2009


----------



## Xtreminal

I don't like "Er-Riyad" project


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

this looks like outlet mall


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

All projects are excellent!


----------



## paw25694

Er-Riyad is crazy lol


----------



## Galandar

The last news from SKY PARK. The new launched website of Sky Park is now avalable in azerbaijani and english: http://www.sky-park.co.kr


----------



## Evertraveller

Er-Ryad looks like a huge warehouse! No architectural importance. Ugly.


----------



## Evertraveller

I like the Skypark! Ammazing!


----------



## Galandar

Evertraveller said:


> Er-Ryad looks like a huge warehouse! No architectural importance. Ugly.


Er-Riyad is 7 km fram from Baku on Baku-Sumgayit highway. It is not within the city territory. There are 2 more projects like similar to Er-riyad - Sadarak trade center and Bina trade center. Those two are much better than Er-riyad and will be situated in Lokbatan 5-6 km far from Baku.
Sadarak will be very modern trade and entertaiment center with delfinarium and sport facilities.


----------



## Galandar

*KONTI - UNDER CONSTRUCTION*

Konti is an under construction 14 floor modern apartment house and 7 floor Business center project of Kapitol Group.


----------



## Xtreminal

is Konti approved? Do they going to built it or it just proposed?


----------



## Galandar

Xtreminal said:


> is Konti approved? Do they going to built it or it just proposed?


It is not approved. It is under construction and evemn has been under construiction when i have been to Baku  It is between Baku circus and Blue Mosque


----------



## FromWarsaw

Galandar, do you know anything about the Skypark? I mean have they launched it yet or it is still a proposal?


----------



## FromWarsaw

Its a lovely project and I would love to know about the progress


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

they already started working on it. At least the whole area is now closed with huge billboards announcing the ongoing construction of Skypark


----------



## enysjg

*Altes Plaza and Sun City*

Also near Narimanov Monument.

http://altesgroup.com/construction/eng/project4.html


----------



## ibragim_seidov

enysjg said:


> I presume that this is City Star. Galandar mentioned in post #112 that it would be built by 28 May Subway Station.


no , city star will be located between SOCAR hospital and 28 May S/W station , that place on foto (behind Nat.Bank) is construction site of 5 storey market. I'm sure


----------



## ibragim_seidov

enysjg said:


> Taken from Narimanov Monument


above placed foto ( upper foto) is a luxury residential building being u/c .


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> Located between 28 May Railway Station and Millibank.


It is not the "City Star". This is a photo of the construction site of the new trade center with a big underground parking in the center of Baku (between 28 May subway and the building of the National Bank of Azerbaijan).


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


>


This photo of the building above is almost finished first building of Sun City. There will be 4 of those buildings known as the complex "Sun City"


----------



## Galandar

*Baku Boulevard Project by korean Heerim*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

what's the latest status of this project? Is it going to be build?


----------



## enysjg

Galandar said:


> It is not the "City Star". This is a photo of the construction site of the new trade center with a big underground parking in the center of Baku (between 28 May subway and the building of the National Bank of Azerbaijan).


Where will City Star be located? I could not see any other construction sites in the vicinity of the 28th May Subway. Do you have any pictures of the completed City Star Project?


----------



## Xtreminal

Freakin hell, this is great!


----------



## meds

GREAT projects :applause:
That Baku Boulevard Project is simply amazing


----------



## _Hawk_

:applause:


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> Where will City Star be located? I could not see any other construction sites in the vicinity of the 28th May Subway. Do you have any pictures of the completed City Star Project?


The construction site of "City Star" is situated on the way from the hospital of oil-workers and "AZAL". You can see different coloured posters on the fence, but no renderings of the project itself. See the project pictures here: http://www.aralgroupbaku.com


----------



## Galandar

Dr. Zoidberg said:


> what's the latest status of this project? Is it going to be build?


I am not sure about namely this project, but i know about the project of Baku boulevard. A+A Group of Companies is working on this project and they are going to start the work soon.


----------



## ScraperDude

I'm really impressed with Baku


----------



## Galandar

*Baku Pride has launched construction of two twins-towers in Baku*

_Fineko/abc.az
17.06.2008

Realization of project of constructing skyscrapers initiated by Kovsar Bank has been launched in Baku._


Kovsar Bank Chairman Heydar Ibrahimov said construction has been launched by Korea.

“They’ve raised $300 million from Korean banks. Total area of erected complex consisting of 39-storeyed towers will come to 170,000 sq.m,” H.Ibrahimov said.

In the foundation the towers will be joined by 8-storeyed office basis.

“Construction will take three years and seven months. Kovsar Bank’s stake in the project is minimal. Islamic Corporation for Development of Private Sector, which allocated $5 million for the project, when it had another configuration, is ready to renew decision and finance a new project. We will do it if it’s necessary,” H.Ibrahimov said.

The total area of twins is supposed to be sold for offices and apartments.

“The complex will be managed by Baku Pride Company founded by Korea in the person of Baku Pride with minimal stake of a local partner, approximate to Kovsar Bank,” H.Ibrahimov said.

The construction is conducted by specially hired Korean construction company.


----------



## Xtreminal

*Azerbaijan Commercial Update 2008*

*Shamakhi-Guba Highway to open in 2011*

Minister of Transport Ziya Mammadov informed that the blueprint of a highway that will join the regions of Guba and Shamakhi will be ready in a few months. Mammadov added that the project is slated to commence in 2009 and be completed in 2011.

*Baku subway to expand to 70 stations*

The Government expects to expand the Baku subway network to 70 stations by 2040. Presently construction works are carried out in the northern direction, but more expansion and constructions works are under way. Pending Presidential approval, the Government expects the expansion project to help the subway network to conform to modern international standards.

Source: www.buyusa.gov


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of the building in the city center











Construction works on the Heydar Aliyev Cultural Center


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku construction site


----------



## Galandar

Construction of the bridges and tonnels next to the hotel "Excelsior"


----------



## Onur

^^ For Interchanges?

And I think Baku needs a wide and cool seaside road.


----------



## G.C.F

Daam!!

They are working fast, and for Baku its wonderful!


----------



## Xtreminal

*Feasibility study for Baku Bay Sea Bridge Project to be sent to Government*

The 14.5km-long shortcut bridge from Shix Settlement to Zigh Settlement over the Caspian Sea is expected to cost about $1 billion in investment.

South Korea’s "Dong Sung Engineering will" soon submit to the Government of Azerbaijan the feasibility study for the proposed Baku Bay Sea Bridge Project, Officer of Azerbaijan’s Ministry of Transport Sadraddin Mammadov said.

He added that Korean specialists are working on the presentation of the project at present.
“The design, structure, technical capacity and other parameters will be unveiled in the resentation. The project design will be re-developed on the basis of our remarks and comments after the presentation. The final decision on the construction of this bridge may be reached after that,” he added.
The 14.5km-long shortcut bridge from Shikh Settlement to Zigh Settlement over the Caspian Sea is expected to cost about $1 billion in investment.
The construction work is slated for completion in 2015.
He added that Korean specialists are working on the presentation of the project at present.

“The design, structure, technical capacity and other parameters will be unveiled in a presentation. The project design will be re-developed on the basis of our remarks and comments after the presentation. The final decision on the construction of this bridge may be reached after that,” he added.
The 14.5km-long shortcut bridge from Shikh Settlement to Zigh Settlement over the Caspian Sea is expected to cost about $1 billion in investment.
The construction work is slated for completion in 2015.

:cheers:


----------



## sibyl-vane

Freakin hell this feels like a whole town being built newly...one question: do the refurbish or reconstruct the ugly typically soviet-time blockhouses as well?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sibyl-vane said:


> Freakin hell this feels like a whole town being built newly...one question: do the refurbish or reconstruct the ugly typically soviet-time blockhouses as well?


they are going to be demolished. Not today but eventually.


----------



## Galandar

*BAKU TOWER *

Baku Tower Type: Mixed Use
Location: Baku, Azerbaijan
Size: 100,000sqm
Details: An impressive 70 floor tower, which will include a 3 floor commercial complex, 14 stories of offices, an 8 floor hotel and 41 floors of fashionable residential units. The entire project will soar 260 meters high.
Entrepreneur: Elhanan
Completion: Ongoing










Source: Tito http://www.tito.co.il


----------



## ibragim_seidov

Galandar said:


> *BAKU TOWER *
> 
> Baku Tower Type: Mixed Use
> Location: Baku, Azerbaijan
> Size: 100,000sqm
> Details: An impressive 70 floor tower, which will include a 3 floor commercial complex, 14 stories of offices, an 8 floor hotel and 41 floors of fashionable residential units. The entire project will soar 260 meters high.
> Entrepreneur: Elhanan
> Completion: Ongoing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Tito http://www.tito.co.il


GREAT!!!!! Baku metamorfosis is fast and impressive. what is the status of the project? proposed , approved? 
Baku Center - where it is considered to build? 
http://www.tito.co.il/portfolio/baku_center.html
Baku Park Plaza - is it where XI pArk Plaza supposed to be built ? Koreans passed project to israelis?
http://www.tito.co.il/portfolio/baku_park.html


----------



## enysjg

*Baku Center, Park Plaza Baku, Baku Luna Park*

More from http://www.tito.co.il

Baku Center
Type: Mixed Use
Location: Baku, Azerbaijan
Size: 380,000sqm
Details: Located in the new developing area of Baku, this project includes 3 towers - residential, offices and a hotel - and a vast 100,000sqm mall.
Entrepreneur: Private
Completion: 2009


















Park Plaza Baku
Type: Mixed Use
Location: Baku, Azerbaijan
Size: 183,500sqm
Details: Project is located in the center of town, adjoining the luxurious Hyatt Hotel. Project includes a 40 floor tower for mixed use (luxury apartments and offices) and another 27 floor tower for upscale residential units. The 2 towers are built over a vast 3 story commercial complex.
Entrepreneur: Private
Completion: Ongoing


----------



## Galandar

Baku Center is the alternative project for Flame Towers. It is under construction.

Park Plaza is the project next to Hyatt Regency Baku hotel. It is under construction too.


----------



## ibragim_seidov

Galandar said:


> Baku Center is the alternative project for Flame Towers. It is under construction.
> 
> Park Plaza is the project next to Hyatt Regency Baku hotel. It is under construction too.


did i understand you correctly -baku park plaza is ongoing project İNSTEAD OF xi-park plaza and exactly where the latter was supposed to be built, and baku center project is INSTEAD OF flames? FLAMES aborted ? If so , it's even better - the latest project is better - i disliked flames design. 
baku tower - what is the status of project - and the location ? 
again about park plaza - is it really under construction - i did not note any activity there .


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

Galandar said:


> *BAKU TOWER *
> 
> Baku Tower Type: Mixed Use
> Location: Baku, Azerbaijan
> Size: 100,000sqm
> Details: An impressive 70 floor tower, which will include a 3 floor commercial complex, 14 stories of offices, an 8 floor hotel and 41 floors of fashionable residential units. The entire project will soar 260 meters high.
> Entrepreneur: Elhanan
> Completion: Ongoing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Tito http://www.tito.co.il


omg!! my jaw almost hit the floor when i saw this tower. it's simply beautiful!:eek2::eek2:


----------



## Galandar

ibragim_seidov said:


> did i understand you correctly -baku park plaza is ongoing project İNSTEAD OF xi-park plaza and exactly where the latter was supposed to be built, and baku center project is INSTEAD OF flames? FLAMES aborted ? If so , it's even better - the latest project is better - i disliked flames design.
> baku tower - what is the status of project - and the location ?
> again about park plaza - is it really under construction - i did not note any activity there .


BAKU TOWER - This is a new project for me, because i have never even heard about it before. I hope it will be realized, so far i have no idea where is its proposed location.


FLAME TOWERS - The under construction three towers and mall called Flame Towers are constructed by Dia Holding http://www.diaholding.com Unfortunately, the renderings that we see on Dia's site are too old and not exactly the same in all the pictures. So i am waiting for somethn different that the towers in Dia's pictures.
As for those pictures of Baku Center think it is just an alternative to the project of Flame Towers and it is possible that the towers will be like in the picture of Baku Center rather than in the pics of Flame Towers.

PARK PLAZA BAKU - This name of Xi Park Plaza is official for that project. Some works for Park Plaza have been already done, but the works has been on hold since winter 2008. A few days ago i have seen some machines and workers on that territory. I suppose they are going torestart the work on eection of Park Plaza Baku. The picture of Park Plaza on the site of Tito is a little different than the project we used to know. But the conceptin is te same (2 towers and mall).


----------



## Jarmo K

enysjg said:


>


omfg. helloooooo? come back to the future. this design is appropriate for the year 1900...


----------



## ibragim_seidov

a lot of retro style buildings raised in baku since the last few years and all fit the landscape. dont be surprised


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Jarmo K said:


> omfg. helloooooo? come back to the future. this design is appropriate for the year 1900...


hno:

This building is gorgeous!


----------



## enysjg

Dr. Zoidberg said:


> they are going to be demolished. Not today but eventually.


Some have been demolished. Some have been cleaned and painted. Some, like the ones in the pic below, have had the concrete exterior covered with a stone facade.


----------



## enysjg

A few near complete apartment buildings in the city center.


----------



## enysjg

*Sadarak Market*

I went past this today. It is a massive covered space. I was told that it is a replacement for the Airport Market and when it is complete the Airport Market will be demolished. Does anyone know what is planned for the Airport Market site?


----------



## ibragim_seidov

enysjg. the picture u have taken is not er-Riyad construction site. E-R is on Baku-Sumgait highway, but the picture u posted is Sadarak market, which is located between Shikhovo beach and Locbatan settlement


----------



## enysjg

*Port Baku*

Port Baku is 2 stories high


----------



## enysjg

*Yeni Hayat (New Life City/Plaza)*

Construction is progressing well.

http://www.bakuyenihayat.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

enysjg said:


> Some photos of the hoardings of the Muasir Azerbaijan Yasayis Complex (I don’t know what that translates to).


"Modern Azerbaijan" Residential Complex


----------



## enysjg

There is a lot of high-rise construction on this street. I think it is called Ismayilbey Gutgashinli Street - it is close to the Huseyn Javid Monument.










Top Town is the tallest building on the street, it is 24 floors. 










Another tall building on the same street, I don’t know its name.


----------



## enysjg

*Skyscraperpage*

Does anyone here have any artistic talent? The Skyscraperpage diagram for Baku is a bit sad:

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=38923551


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Dr. Zoidberg said:


> "Modern Azerbaijan" Residential Complex


 "contemporary" suits better the word "muasir" imo


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Nice views.


----------



## Galandar

I think Top Town will be the tallest building untill the big skyscraper projects of Baku will be finished


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

so it will stay as the tallest one just a little timekay:


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


>


The pictures show all the projects of "Ag Lepeler" together. The Tower is under construction on that site next to Caspian Plaza. The other buildings on the pictures are the projects of the company on Nobel avenue.


----------



## Xtreminal

wow, now this is what I call "top class"


----------



## mic of Orion

Galandar said:


> *Baku Boulevard Project by korean Heerim*


wow :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

have someone more informations about this project, when they are starting to build it?


----------



## Galandar

*Sadarak Trade Center*

*SADARAK TRADE CENTER - UNDER CONSTRUCTION*


"Sadarak" will be the biggest trade and entertaiment center in Caucasus. Here are some of the pictures of the project.

Source: http://www.sederek.biz


_Outside view_





























_Inside view_






























*"Gonca" Business Center* - 34-storeyed, 180 m. It will be the highest building of "Sadarak Trade Center".


----------



## enysjg

*Insaatcilar Prospekti*

Insaatcilar Prospekti - three identical 24 story buildings near the Hyatt Hotel.


----------



## FromWarsaw

^^
This project is on hold due to some problems.


----------



## **RS**

Fantistic projects, Baku!


----------



## Mstyle

i have images of City Star  ill put them here in short time...


----------



## Mstyle

*CITY STAR*

i saw that u got information about City Star but don have images... so am workin @ the company that is goin to built them.. but i dont have an acces to the rendered images so i ve taken some phhotos from the poster...











2 towers (40 floors each) are goin to be HOTELs, n after towers u can c another bulidings think there will be 4 buildings...(cz they can change the project at anytime).. one of them will be Business n Trade centre n others appartments... There will be Cinema, Pool, Mall n other bla bla blaas

project by 2Design, Owner "Aral Group", Construction by "Falez Bora JV" LLC

if ull ask me if i like this project...


----------



## Mstyle

enysjg said:


> Another tall building on the same street, I don’t know its name.


this building is also built by our company... First its owner wanted to do there Hotel or appartments.. but then he changed his mind n sold it to *XALQ BANK*.. so now they are reconstruction it mean changin Design n think there will be Head Office Of *Xalq Bank* n maybe business centre


----------



## Galandar

Mstyle said:


> i have images of City Star  ill put them here in short time...


Thank you very much for your information and photos of City Star project.
I have 2 questions about this project:

1) When do they plan to finish this project?

2) As I know, the construction works on that site have been started in 2007, but it is already October 2008 and they have just finished the digging of foundation. Why the process is so slow?

Thank you again


----------



## Mstyle

Galandar said:


> Thank you very much for your information and photos of City Star project.
> I have 2 questions about this project:
> 
> 1) When do they plan to finish this project?
> 
> 2) As I know, the construction works on that site have been started in 2007, but it is already October 2008 and they have just finished the digging of foundation. Why the process is so slow?
> 
> Thank you again


ok ill try to answer to ur questions
1) about the real time of finishin>>> really don even know... maybe second answer will give u more info...

2) Actually works at this area beagn from 2005.. why its slow?? cz there not one reason...
1st reason is that this project changed several times... at least 4 times... at last they approved design of *2Design*
2nd there were some financial problems... not beacause they dont have money.. they have but as a big construction company we have many Constructions so we have to end all our works to begin this project cz this is da biggest project ever.. n think in 2 month ull c here smsn
3rd its about the foundation ... itsnt just digging.. as u know its near the sea so we r tryn to make the foundation more safe n using last tecnology in its piles... dont ask me which??? cz i just heard about it.. n know that its tooo expensive... 

think thats all


----------



## Galandar

*SHIRVAN PLAZA* - topped out; almost finished

Usage: Business center
Location: Tbilisi avenue
For more information: http://www.shirvanplaza.az


----------



## enysjg

Galandar said:


> *SHIRVAN PLAZA* - topped out; almost finished
> 
> Usage: Business center
> Location: Tbilisi avenue
> For more information: http://www.shirvanplaza.az


Here is a photo of the construction from http://www.gulfgroup.az/gulf_en/konstraksn_lehiye.html


----------



## Kuvvaci

wonderful projects :applause:


----------



## URSUS

Great projects indeed!


----------



## enysjg

*Baku Hotel & Convention Center*



Ejdera said:


> Architects : Chapman & Taylor
> 
> http://www.chapmantaylor.com
> 
> *Baku Hotel & Convention Center*


Thanks Ejdera. I had seen this construction site next to the yacht club, but didn't know what is was going to be.


----------



## ALKUN

I LOVE THESE TWO PROJECTS,
VERY IMPRESSIVE.
IS IT UNDER-CONSTRUCTION YET??


----------



## enysjg

*Flame Towers*

Pics from http://www.diaholding.com/


----------



## enysjg

More from http://www.diaholding.com/

IMPERIAL TOWER

-Building height: 148,63m
-Total number of floors: 25
-Total area: 60,191 m2 (w/out carpark)










SUN HOUSE TOWER

-Building height: 233.97 m2
-Total number of floors: 42
-Total area: 123,202 m2 (w/out carpark)










BAKU LAND TOWER

-Building height: 150.80 m
-Total number of floors: 27
-Total area: 48,256 m2 (w/out carpark)


----------



## Galandar

Cool projects from Diaholding :cheers:
At the same time i see they had finished the foundation works and have already started the construction of Flame Towers.


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> More from http://www.diaholding.com/
> BAKU LAND TOWER
> 
> -Building height: 150.80 m
> -Total number of floors: 27
> -Total area: 48,256 m2 (w/out carpark)


I like ^^tower


----------



## enysjg

*Worlds Tallest Flagpole*

The worlds tallest flagpole is being constructed in Baku! It will be 160m tall when finished.

Wall Street Journal Story


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Baku Metro stations plan in the future


----------



## Dr_Jafarov

A new project by Mega Holding. EDELWEIS Residence


----------



## Dr_Jafarov

*Baku, Azerbaijan*

A new project by Mega Holding -*EDELWEISS Residence*

The EDELWEISS Residence includes 3 buildings - a 43-storey Business Centre and 2 x 36-storey residential buildings. 


http://www.megaholding.az


----------



## Galandar

Dr_Jafarov said:


> A new project by Mega Holding -*EDELWEISS Residence*
> 
> The EDELWEISS Residence includes 3 buildings - a 43-storey Business Centre and 2 x 36-storey residential buildings.
> 
> 
> http://www.megaholding.az


Wow! That is an interesting project. Its location is on Mehtizadeh Street 16 which is very close to the future cluster with Port Baku, Hilton and Intercontinental hotels, Yeni Hayat and other projects.


----------



## enysjg

*Baku Station Retail Center*



Ejdera said:


> Architects : Chapman & Taylor http://www.chapmantaylor.com
> 
> *Baku Station Retail Center*


This must be what is being built in between 28th May Station and Milibank-


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> This must be what is being built in between 28th May Station and Milibank-


Exactly!


----------



## orkhanazeri

AZBaKuCiTy said:


> Baku Metro stations plan in the future


Bakının 7-ci və 8-ci mikrorayonlarında tikilən metro stansiyası gələn ilin sonunda istifadəyə veriləcək

Bu barədə Bakı metropoliteninin rəisi Tağı Əhmədov məlumat verib
Gələn ilin dekabr ayının 24-də Bakının 7-ci və 8-ci mikrorayonlarında tikilən metro stansiyası istifadəyə veriləcək. Bu barədə jurnalistlərə Bakı metropoliteninin rəisi Tağı Əhmədov məlumat verib. O, həmçinin metro stansiyaların tikintisi ilə bağlı gələcək planları da açıqlayıb.

T.Əhmədov qeyd edib ki, hazırda yeni stansiyaların tikilməsi ilə bağlı işlər gedir: «Bu dəqiqə iş gedir. Və bu il aldığımız tapşırıq elədir ki, bir neçə yerdə metro tikilsin. Ən azı hər il bir stansiya tikilməli və istismara verilməlidir. Planda Sumqayıtda da metro tikilməsi var».
/ANS TV/ www.ans.az


The underground station building between the 7th and 8th micro-rayons of Baku will be finished at the end of the next year.

Head of the Baku Underground Tagi Ahmadov informed about this while meeting with media representatives. " ...24th of december of the next year we will finish this station." In addition, he explained about the future plans about the construction of new stations.

T. Ahmadov outlined that the construction process is undergoing. "At the moment work is going. And the order that we recieved this year is that to build several stations in various places in the same time. At least a station should be finished and introduced every year. There are plans construction of underground in Sumgayit city.
/ANS TV/ www.ans.az


----------



## enysjg

*Baku Business Center*



Ejdera said:


> Architects : http://www.chapmantaylor.com
> 
> *Baku Business Center*


----------



## FromWarsaw

Wow!

I have been away for a while and this thread is full of new cool projects. Great effort on behalf of some active members. 

Please disregard some BS, posted here by some freaks who live just a "throw of a rock" away from us. 

Keep them renders coming!!!:cheers:

Mashallah Baku.


----------



## samikoo

some residential projects from BAKU
























































































































































































































http://www.novostroyka.az/


----------



## Galandar

samikoo said:


>


I don't like this project. It doesn't seem to be cool hno:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

I'm afraid we are having some serious housing bubble going on in Baku. Soon there will be 3 apartment complexes for every citizen. There is way more housing construction than is actually needed.


----------



## Galandar

For me most of them are not nice projects


----------



## MammothAZ

Mavey said:


> See what I mean.Turks try to get into the EU and Azeri's say they are half European just because you are in that Euro vision contest doesn't make you European.Any way I was just wondering since your a rock throw away from where I'am.


What an idiot.

Then there must be no borders of Europe.

Much of Azerbaijan are in Europe, the regions that is north to the Greater Caucasus Mountains of Azerbaijan are Eastern EU.

Actually those regions are north of Azerbaijan, u are probaly from Iran. Very far away from Iran, go and look at some map.

And by your defination, there must be no border of Europe. Azerbaijan is south of the European part of Russia, and can i ask how come Azerbaijan aren't in Europe then if actually it borders the European part of Russia?

Ignorant middle-eastern idiot.


----------



## MammothAZ

Anyway, like said.

Go and read some geography books.

In Caucasus region there are 4 countries.

Southern Russia, Georgia, Azerbaijan and Armenia.

Southern Russian, Northern Georgia + Northern Azerbaijan are in Eastern Europe.

Rest of Georgia + Azerbaijan and whole of Armenia are in Asia.

So simple.


----------



## enysjg

*Park Bulvar*


----------



## Whiteeclipse

Looking at the first photo of this thread. I hope those ramps are strong for the cars and will last a long time


----------



## orkhanazeri

MammothAZ said:


> Anyway, like said.
> 
> Go and read some geography books.
> 
> In Caucasus region there are 4 countries.
> 
> Southern Russia, Georgia, Azerbaijan and Armenia.
> 
> Southern Russian, Northern Georgia + Northern Azerbaijan are in Eastern Europe.
> 
> Rest of Georgia + Azerbaijan and whole of Armenia are in Asia.
> 
> So simple.



where are you from? tell me just that then i`ll say you something...


----------



## MammothAZ

orkhanazeri said:


> where are you from? tell me just that then i`ll say you something...


What?

I m from Belokan in Northern Azerbaijan.


----------



## Galandar

Baku Hilton will be 24 floors

Source: http://www.isrholding.com


----------



## Galandar

There are some new projects for Baku from ISR Holding.

The most interesting are:

1. ISR Tower - 43 storey multi-complex at Azerbaijan avenue 1.

2. Baku Center - business, trade and entertaiment complex at Heydar Aliyev avenue.

For more information see: http://isrholding.com/en/business/direction/6/


----------



## enysjg

*Baku Hilton*



Galandar said:


> Baku Hilton will be 24 floors
> 
> Source: http://www.isrholding.com


Renderings on the site hoardings


----------



## samikoo

some projects from FATEH company



























































































http://fateh.ws


----------



## samikoo

residential buildings of Gilan Holding 



















http://www.gilanholding.az


----------



## samikoo

buildings of Kapitol Group




























www.kapitolgroup.com


----------



## enysjg

*City Star*

Rendering from http://www.falezbora.com/


----------



## Galandar

Are there any news from the construction sites in Baku?

I am very interested in Sky Park, Park Plaza, Flame Towers and City Star.


----------



## enysjg

Galandar said:


> Are there any news from the construction sites in Baku?
> 
> I am very interested in Sky Park, Park Plaza, Flame Towers and City Star.


Nothing happening on the Park Plaza site:










No activity at the Sky Park either:


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> Nothing happening on the Park Plaza site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No activity at the Sky Park either:


I already consider Park Plaza project like Never Built. We can forget about it.
As for Sky Park, they can start very soon. They have recently represented Azerbaijan at Madrid Expo 2008. Azkor is running to the start of construction.


----------



## enysjg

Galandar said:


> Are there any news from the construction sites in Baku?
> 
> I am very interested in Sky Park, Park Plaza, Flame Towers and City Star.


The Flame Towers construction site is still very busy. The first tower is starting to rise.


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> The Flame Towers construction site is still very busy. The first tower is starting to rise.


They build it really very fast. I think they could finish in the end of 2010.


----------



## Galandar

Can i ask you guys (who are in Baku) to put some pictures from the construction site of City Star? Also i would like to see what is going on with Yeni Hayat (near catholic church), Port Baku and on the territory of Baku boulevard which is under reconstruction now. I know they already started to demolish those old factories on the territory of Bailovo. Any pics?


----------



## Basshead

Impressive projects! How's city life in Baku!?


----------



## Galandar

Basshead said:


> Impressive projects! How's city life in Baku!?


Quiet good  You can see it here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105


----------



## **RS**

Awesome projects! I like "FULL MOON RISING & KRESCENT HOTEL". I want visit Baku when it will be built.


----------



## Galandar

Besides i have good news from Sky Park project. They finished the basemnt works of one of the tower's of Sky Park. Here are some photos from construction site: http://www.sky-park.co.kr/eng/notice/notice02.asp


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> Thanks Ejdera. I had seen this construction site next to the yacht club, but didn't know what is was going to be.


Who can tell me is there any ongoing construction at that site? The last time i have seen that place it was no work there.


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> No activity at the Sky Park either:


I think you have no activity on these parts of the site. The territory of Sky Park is really huge. The only construction that is going on is the one on the very corner close to Abu Petrol. You can see it on the pictures of the construction works at their website


----------



## Galandar

The original citate from http://www.megaholding.az: _Yeni 5-ulduzlu kompleks Dəniz vağzalının yaxınlığında, M.Mehtizadə küçəsi 16 ünvanında tikilir.
_
In the news about "Edelweiss", it is said that the construction is going on at M.Mehtizadeh 16 (close to the sea port). Please take a look to this place


----------



## jackues

Galandar said:


> Who can tell me is there any ongoing construction at that site? The last time i have seen that place it was no work there.


there is still no work


----------



## jackues

who has information about stadium which will build on Heydar Aliev avenue


----------



## Galandar

U/C Park Bulvar Shopping Mall


----------



## meds

wow!!! I'm very excited about the flame towers 
thanks for the updates


----------



## enysjg

*Flame Towers*

Flame Towers Update..


----------



## enysjg

Galandar said:


> Who can tell me is there any ongoing construction at that site? The last time i have seen that place it was no work there.


The cranes have been taken down.


----------



## enysjg

New tower for the parliament building


----------



## enysjg

Large apartment building near Narimanov monument


----------



## enysjg

*Altes Plaza*

Altes Plaza


----------



## Xtreminal

New renders of Full Moon and Crescent Hotel


































Source: Peruarki.com


----------



## Xtreminal

New renders of Full Moon and Crescent Hotel



































































Source: Peruarki.com


----------



## meds

^
Looks awesome :applause:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

I don't think it is going to be built


----------



## Galandar

Dr. Zoidberg said:


> I don't think it is going to be built


Unfortunately, I think so too. Full Moon and Crescent Tower will live only in those renderings


----------



## IslandSon.PH

^^any sources for that?


----------



## FromWarsaw

^^
Global recession...


----------



## FromWarsaw

enysjg said:


> The cranes have been taken down.


What's up with this? I really liked the project at that location. I guess oil with 40 bucks per barrel really hurts our projects. hno:


----------



## Shah Sefevi

Can anyabody,describe whats going on in PARK PLAZA,SOCAR TOWER,BAKU HILTON,MUGHAM THEATRE,HEYDAR ALIYEV CULTURAL CENTER,DOLCHASARAY??? Full Moon and Crescent Hotel they are incredible,what is name of company whos going to build ??Anybody know about foorball stadium project?

Whith kind regard-)


----------



## enysjg

Shah Sefevi said:


> Can anyabody,describe whats going on in PARK PLAZA,SOCAR TOWER,BAKU HILTON,MUGHAM THEATRE,HEYDAR ALIYEV CULTURAL CENTER,DOLCHASARAY??? Full Moon and Crescent Hotel they are incredible,what is name of company whos going to build ??Anybody know about foorball stadium project?
> 
> Whith kind regard-)


Park Plaza is at foundation level. There is not much happening there.

Hilton is at ground level. I think work is progressing ok. 

Mugam Theatre is almost finished and will open soon.

The Cultural Centre is starting to rise. There are photos on the projects page of this site http://www.diaholding.com 

Don't know about the others.


----------



## Shah Sefevi

enysjg said:


> Park Plaza is at foundation level. There is not much happening there.
> 
> Hilton is at ground level. I think work is progressing ok.
> 
> Mugam Theatre is almost finished and will open soon.
> 
> The Cultural Centre is starting to rise. There are photos on the projects page of this site http://www.diaholding.com
> 
> Don't know about the others.


Thanks-)


----------



## hayhay

Go Baku,
hope those projects will be completed!
And if the fast train project in Turkey from West to East gets completed one day, I'm sure it will be extended to Baku 

Please share news (especially full moon and crescent tower projects or new projects which come instead of these)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hayhay said:


> Go Baku,
> hope those projects will be completed!
> And if the fast train project in Turkey from West to East gets completed one day, I'm sure it will be extended to Baku
> 
> Please share news (especially full moon and crescent tower projects or new projects which come instead of these)


actually there are already works to connect Turkish railroads with those in Azerbaijan. Check out Baku - Tbilisi - Kars railway project


----------



## Galandar

Soviet era "Apsheron" hotel is under demolition











The new "Intercontinental" hotel on its location


----------



## enysjg

There is a large construction site on the sea side of Neftchilar Prospect between the Ferry Terminal and Port Baku. Does anyone know what is being built there?


----------



## enysjg

*Port Baku*

Port Baku Update


----------



## enysjg

*hilton*

Work is progressing on the new hilton hotel foundations.


----------



## Galandar

Thank you for updates. Keep working like this


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> There is a large construction site on the sea side of Neftchilar Prospect between the Ferry Terminal and Port Baku. Does anyone know what is being built there?


Maybe they are making foundation for Edelweiss Towers? Look at this: http://www.megaholding.az


----------



## enysjg

Galandar said:


> Maybe they are making foundation for Edelweiss Towers? Look at this: http://www.megaholding.az


It could be the Edelweiss site. The Mega Holding website says it will be by the seashore. I don't think this is M. Mehtizadeh Street though.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Baku is really AMAZING... just more supertalls one the coastline and it will be perfect!!!


----------



## jackues

*7 HILLS*


----------



## livelmar

^^ good


----------



## livelmar

baku will be...


----------



## jackues

i dont like this project ^^


----------



## Galandar

GILAN PLAZA office building - U/C


----------



## jackues

I saw this project, but I do not know where it. is it close to "20 yanvar" subway station?


----------



## Galandar

^^ I guess it should be close to Elmler Akademiyasi subway station, but i am not sure about it.


----------



## enysjg

*Sky Park*

Sky Park busy with workers


----------



## enysjg

*Clock Tower*

Clock Tower almost finished


----------



## enysjg

*Grand Park Plaza*


----------



## Galandar

Nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Ain't no mountain...*

Bjarke Ingels Group take mountain fetish to the next level with Zira Island Masterplan
Mimicking and blending in with a region’s topography is a trick that most architects are familiar with, but Danish firm Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG) take the art to the highest level. 










In October 2008 WAN caught up with the firm’s founding partner, Bjarke Ingles, following their presentation of residential development Mountain Dwellings at the World Architecture Festival Awards in Barcelona, which subsequently won in its category. But that has proven just a taster of BIG’s passion for man-made mountains as they present details of the Zira Island master plan in Baku, Azerbaijan - a 1million sq m range of seven cultural, residential and leisure peaks and Central Asia’s first carbon neutral master plan. 










The imagery is breath-taking. From a distance the Island’s topography is an illuminated mountain range, but in reality the landscape is a living, functioning, inhabited space, seven towers creating a new mountain city. Importantly the scheme mimics the properties of natural mountains to create a fully sustainable eco-system. 










“What we propose for Zira Zero Island is an architectural landscape based on the natural landscape of Azerbaijan,” says Ingels. “This new architecture not only recreates the iconic silhouettes of the seven peaks, but more importantly creates an autonomous ecosystem where the flow of air, water, heat and energy are channeled in almost natural ways. A mountain creates biotopes and eco-niches, it channels water and stores heat, it provides viewpoints and valleys, access and shelter. The Seven Peaks of Azerbaijan are not only metaphors, but actual living models of the mountainous ecosystems of Azerbaijan.”










Together with engineers Ramboll, BIG’s aim is to create a completely self-sufficient island and to do so by combining local building traditions with the latest technologies, helping to reinvent this young, post-soviet democracy as a key driver in sustainable living. 



















Niki May Young
News Editor

link: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11033


:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

:banana:


----------



## jackues

http://www.pashaconstruction.com/web-cameras/ ..here is online video from ongoing constructions of *baku bisness centr* and *port baku*


----------



## berkaywestermann.de

oo


----------



## nariman

im azeri!im a patriot of my country!and i belived this proects before crizis but now......


----------



## livelmar

...


----------



## Xtreminal

Zira is stunning


----------



## Galandar

Construction of "Azadlyg" subway station


----------



## jackues

Residential complex on Heydar Aliev avenue


----------



## jackues

*ofice centre on Metbuat avenue (U/C)*










*ofice centre on Tbilisi avenue*


----------



## jackues

*Oncologic center (almost finished)*










*Surgical center*










*Diagnostic center (Gilan Ishaat)*


----------



## jackues

*and planned to build in Narimanov rayon "Baku-Hospital"*


----------



## Galandar

Jackues,

wow, very great new projects! What is the source for them???


----------



## jackues

^^source is my friend, he works in a government. he gave me pic of these projects half-year back. i just found it on my PC. all health complexes are an order of government.


----------



## jackues

Baku-Hospital will be only for presidents and "big" people


----------



## Galandar

jackues said:


> Baku-Hospital will be only for presidents and "big" people


That's sad. I like the project of business tower on Tbilisi avenue. Do you know its destiny?


----------



## jackues

Galandar said:


> That's sad. I like the project of business tower on Tbilisi avenue. Do you know its destiny?


unfortunately i dont know


----------



## Galandar

*"ISR MEGA CENTER" *Trade and Entertaiment Complex

Business Tower, 3-star hotel for 240 rooms and trade & entertaiment center.
Location: Heydar Aliyev Avenue
Total area: 128765 sq m










For additional information see: http://www.isrholding.com ; http://www.ihsanmetin.com


----------



## jackues

i like this project^^


----------



## Galandar

^^ One of my favourite projects in Baku. Can't wait when they start to erect it. I think they have already demolished the old buildings in the location where they are going to build it.


----------



## nariman

whats about firsts proects FULL MOON RISING......


----------



## Galandar

nariman said:


> whats about firsts proects FULL MOON RISING......


It was a concept project. I think we can call it either VISION or NEVER BUILT


----------



## livelmar

*projects from Fateh Inshaat*


----------



## livelmar

ZQAN Construction has a new residental project.i have seen this project.I have met with this project's architect.but i seek this project in internet for its pictures.but i cant find.please help...hmm i want to say this is very big and likely project alike Burj Arab


----------



## jackues

*project of bridge close to Azizbekov subway station (U/C)*


----------



## Galandar

jackues said:


> *project of bridge close to Azizbekov subway station (U/C)*


It is under construction:cheers:


----------



## jackues

Galandar said:


> It is under construction:cheers:


^^this is good project:banana:


----------



## jackues

*some updates*

*"absheron"* is fully demolished
*"Port Baku"*is really begin to rise:banana: the site is very busy
http://www.isrholding.com/ru/business/direction/6/ they removed the project of *ISR Tower*. who know why?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

according to ANS press, world famous french architect Jean Nouvel is going to design a new museum of contemporary arts in Baku and tomorrow he's flying to Azerbaijan.


----------



## Galandar

*BAKU CONTEMPORARY ART MUSEUM* - Approved

The world famous architect Jean Nouvel visited Azerbaijan. J.Nouvel’s visit is related with Modern Arts Museum to be constructed in Baku. A memorial meeting with the famous architect was held in the building of Union of Artists. J.Nouvel shared his opinions and projects with regard to construction of Modern Arts Museum in Baku and presented his concept project.


----------



## eL yOrSh

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Bjarke Ingels Group take mountain fetish to the next level with Zira Island Masterplan
> Mimicking and blending in with a region’s topography is a trick that most architects are familiar with, but Danish firm Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG) take the art to the highest level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In October 2008 WAN caught up with the firm’s founding partner, Bjarke Ingles, following their presentation of residential development Mountain Dwellings at the World Architecture Festival Awards in Barcelona, which subsequently won in its category. But that has proven just a taster of BIG’s passion for man-made mountains as they present details of the Zira Island master plan in Baku, Azerbaijan - a 1million sq m range of seven cultural, residential and leisure peaks and Central Asia’s first carbon neutral master plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The imagery is breath-taking. From a distance the Island’s topography is an illuminated mountain range, but in reality the landscape is a living, functioning, inhabited space, seven towers creating a new mountain city. Importantly the scheme mimics the properties of natural mountains to create a fully sustainable eco-system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “What we propose for Zira Zero Island is an architectural landscape based on the natural landscape of Azerbaijan,” says Ingels. “This new architecture not only recreates the iconic silhouettes of the seven peaks, but more importantly creates an autonomous ecosystem where the flow of air, water, heat and energy are channeled in almost natural ways. A mountain creates biotopes and eco-niches, it channels water and stores heat, it provides viewpoints and valleys, access and shelter. The Seven Peaks of Azerbaijan are not only metaphors, but actual living models of the mountainous ecosystems of Azerbaijan.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with engineers Ramboll, BIG’s aim is to create a completely self-sufficient island and to do so by combining local building traditions with the latest technologies, helping to reinvent this young, post-soviet democracy as a key driver in sustainable living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niki May Young
> News Editor
> 
> link: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11033
> 
> 
> :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> :banana:


looks like an another proyect, in china


----------



## Singidunum

*Tour de bureaux à Bakou*

Conception dune tour de bureaux de 160 m

Pays : Azerbaïdjan

Ville : Bakou

Début des travaux : 2009

Etat du projet : En cours

Nature de la commande : Mixte


----------



## Galandar

^^ Looks like a nice project. What is the source for this?


----------



## goschio

These mountain like projects look horrible. hno:


----------



## Singidunum

Galandar said:


> ^^ Looks like a nice project. What is the source for this?


Jean-Michel Wilmotte. Wilmotte et Associés SA d'Architecture.


----------



## Galandar

Singidunum said:


> Jean-Michel Wilmotte. Wilmotte et Associés SA d'Architecture.


Great, thanks for the good news :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

OMIK sport base - U/R


----------



## Galandar

Jale Residential Complex - T/O





















Babek Plaza by Aral Group - T/O


----------



## Galandar

Guys give us some updates about these u/c projects:

-Flame Towers (former "Moscow" hotel)
-Port Baku (Business district development)
-Sky Park (korean towers by Azkor)
-Crystal Plaza 2 (opposite to Caspian Plaza)
-Park Boulevard Mall (opposite to Park Inn hotel)
-Railway Station Mall (behind the National Bank)
-Metropol Hotel (behind Azadlyg Square)
-Hilton Baku (Azadlyg Square)
-Marriott Baku 9Azadlyg Square)
-Four Seasons Baku (on Azneft Square)
-Heydar Aliyev Cultural Center (near Excelsior hotel)

Thanks!


----------



## Singidunum

Good news everyone!

Visit *Azerbaijan / Azərbaycan*

For the time being it is placed inside the Caucasus section which is a new section added to the Central Asia (ie. Kazakhstan)

The future location and organisation of the Azeri forum depends on your approach and the number of forumers. If it goes well and the forum grows it could get a more prominent place. But at the moment it's not the right time to discuss those issues. The primary task for you now is to build the forum. There is a Projects and Construction section where you can now open a thread about every project, every tower and about smaller cities instead of the current state where it's all put into a single thread in international forum. There is also a Photography section. The main root section can be used for threads that do not belong to the previous two like economy threads. Please try to avoid political and other controversial topics.

Also the current English section titles within the Azeri forum can be renamed but it will require some of the Azeri forumers to translate them.

:cheers1:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

awesome! thanks, man!


----------



## Galandar

For all azerbaijani users!!!

Come to this new section dedicated for Azerbaijan. There we will have opportunity to talk about different kinds of construction, infrastructure, urbanism, photography... from Azerbaijan. Here is the adress at SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1930


----------



## Nyzo

I love Baku and Azerbaijan. I haven't been there yet but I reall want to. But I have heard it is very dangerous, is this true?


----------



## Galandar

Nyzo said:


> I love Baku and Azerbaijan. I haven't been there yet but I reall want to. But I have heard it is very dangerous, is this true?


Bullshit! It is very safe place, really very very safe!


----------



## Nyzo

Really? People say that there is problems with Muslim and Israeli conflicts which draws out chaos in the cities and such... I have also heard that there is a lot of drunk people around because there is no set drinking age either. Is it cheap in Baku? I mean is Baku safer than say... Moscow?


----------



## Galandar

Nyzo said:


> Really? People say that there is problems with Muslim and Israeli conflicts which draws out chaos in the cities and such... I have also heard that there is a lot of drunk people around because there is no set drinking age either. Is it cheap in Baku? I mean is Baku safer than say... Moscow?


Come on!!! Who are those people who tell it? :lol: You can buy alcohol everywhere except HALAL STORES, but there is no drunk people on the streets (though you can meet it very rarely) and Azerbaijanies are one of the most tolerant people to jews and we have jewish population who live in their motherland Azerbaijan. The things you tell is definitely not about Azerbaijan! 
As for the prices, it is cheaper than the other European cities, but still more expensive than other Caucasian capitals.


----------



## jackues

*absheron *fully demolished


----------



## jackues

*port baku*


----------



## jackues

*park boulvar*


----------



## Galandar

*BAKU | Flame Towers | 28-33 fl | U/C*

Great pics!  Bro try to come to the section dedicated only to Azerbaijan. There are everything!!!


----------



## livelmar

*latest pictures from the building front of the Caspian Plaza*


----------



## livelmar

ZQAN Holding has a new very big residental project.i have this building drawing,but i haven't any pictures.please search for this building's pictures


----------



## livelmar

*new projects in Baku*


----------



## Galandar

livelmar said:


> ZQAN Holding has a new very big residental project.i have this building drawing,but i haven't any pictures.please search for this building's pictures


I can't find the picture of this project, can you make a photo of the picture you have and post it here?


----------



## livelmar

*I took a photo from the drawing paper.this building will be very intresting,because there is a helicopter square top of the building.there are some elevators but a VIP elevator too in here.*


----------



## livelmar

*ZQAN Construction*

^^ interesting yeah???


----------



## Galandar

^^ Very interesting project :cheers: It looks huge :nuts:
Besides it is not really seen in the photo of the drawing, but can you give us information on the number of floors and the height of the building? I think you can see it in the real drawing


----------



## livelmar

Galandar said:


> ^^ Very interesting project :cheers: It looks huge :nuts:
> Besides it is not really seen in the photo of the drawing, but can you give us information on the number of floors and the height of the building? I think you can see it in the real drawing


of course,yes.height of this building-134,900m.there are 30 floors and helicopter square top of building


----------



## jackues

livelmar said:


>


this is almost finished


----------



## samikoo

Zaqatala central stadium:





































http://simurqpfk.com/index.php


----------



## samikoo

IMISHLI central stadium named H.Aliyev


----------



## Galandar

*Business center in Khatai sictrict of Baku - Approved*

The business centre is developed in a tri-part complex, engaging in itself a 24-storey office building, an 18-storey hotel and a 9-storey apartments building. All these buildings are consolidated with a socle part, which accommodates a conference hall, exhibition salon, trade centre, restaurants, services and administration. Design of the business centre is solved in the “Hi-Tech” style using modern materials and attracts for its laconism and, at the same time, for stateliness of architectural solution.


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

very cool project, any other informations about?


----------



## ibragim_seidov

who can place a picture of newly approved building of Four Seasons Hotel by Codest International in AzNeft Square? I like an old one's design, but new seems bigger and not too bad. That's pity I don't have picture. And who knows what's going to be constructed at the area shown at the picture in the top of the page, thread 461 posted by livelmar. it is opposite Caspian Plaza. Is that rocket like tower still prospective or it has been aborted and something another will be built?


----------



## Galandar

New renderings of the Four Seasons Hotel taken by user enysjg


----------



## Galandar

ibragim_seidov said:


> And who knows what's going to be constructed at the area shown at the picture in the top of the page, thread 461 posted by livelmar. it is opposite Caspian Plaza. Is that rocket like tower still prospective or it has been aborted and something another will be built?


The foundations works and excavations are for the tower. I am not sure whether they change the desing or not, but i really hope there are some changes. The one we have seen in the renderings is very ugly and doesn't suit to that place


----------



## Cosmopolitan

WOW. Really crazy proyects you have guys. Now the slogan of the city should be: "Baku, where dreams come true".
Cheers!


----------



## Galandar

*"Palmira" Shopping Mall - U/C*


----------



## meds

Four Seasons looks nice
Is it a refurb or completely new build?


----------



## Galandar

meds said:


> Four Seasons looks nice
> Is it a refurb or completely new build?


It is a completely new building.They have demolished two old buildings on tv place where they build Four Seasons hotel. Its location is Azneft Square in downtown Baku. They have to build something like this in order to make it fit with other surrounding buildings


----------



## Galandar

*Baku City project submitted to State Committee of Urban Planning and Architecture*

_The project is aimed at construction of business and administrative centers, as well as shopping and recreational complex. _


State Committee of Urban Planning and Architecture has held a meeting on development of the regional development plan of Grater Baku City with the participation of leading architects and experts. The 1:500 model of the development plan was also presented during the meeting.

The representative of the Akkord Group of Companies informed ANS PRESS that the head of the Architecture and Design Studio of the company Yegane Hajiyeva presented her new concept idea at the meeting.

The project bears a huge importance in terms of removing all the enterprises located in the city center. Ir is also a very unique project in terms of introducing new and modern prospect to old city of Baku.

The project was also approved by the head of the country. The project of the Baku city with its 27.5 ha of area envisages the construction of buildings and other facilities in the total area of 5 million square meters. It will primarily include the construction of business and administrative centers, shopping and recreational complexes along with the 7-25 storey modern buildings as well as a business center with total area of 1.5 million square meters and the an administrative center with 0.5 million square meters of area.

The World Bank allocated loans on development of the Greater Baku Regional Development Plan. Part of the loans is planned to be spent on the consultation services on the proposals put forward so far. 






















_/ANSPRESS/_


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Galandar said:


> New renderings of the Four Seasons Hotel taken by user enysjg



Wow! Great development!


----------



## Galandar

Construction of Style City by Konti


----------



## Galandar

Baku Station Retail Centre. Located between 28th May Station and Milli Bank.

http://www.chapmantaylor.com/index.asp?projectID=383


----------



## Galandar

The second building of International Bank of Azerbaijan


----------



## Galandar

Cultural Center named after Heydar Aliyev


----------



## Galandar

The National Recreation Center


----------



## Galandar

Bridges near Azizbekov subway station - under construction


----------



## Galandar

New Life City


----------



## ruslan33

^those infrastructure projects are really big.


----------



## Galandar

ruslan33 said:


> ^those infrastructure projects are really big.


Which project do you mean Ruslan, the bridges near Azizbekov subway station? I don't have the pictures all of them, but there are 2 bridges finished and 5-6 bridges under construction. As for bridges and tunneles we made a great job during the last years. In 2-3 years we built around ten bridges, tonnels, underground and overground pedestrians in Baku.

Some pictures that i have:


----------



## ruslan33

Galandar said:


> Which project do you mean Ruslan, the bridges near Azizbekov subway station? I don't have the pictures all of them, but there are 2 bridges finished and 5-6 bridges under construction. As for bridges and tunneles we made a great job during the last years. In 2-3 years we built around ten bridges, tonnels, underground and overground pedestrians in Baku.
> 
> Some pictures that i have:


:shocked: :applause:

Galandar I must say the quality of the Asphalt used in Baku's roads looks very high. In Russia many new roads use cheap ass Asphalt. Baku is really doing a nice job.


----------



## Galandar

^^ Bro Baku transport transport infrastructure is developing really good. 

Roads and bridges: the biggest plus for Baku is the first concrete autobahn which is the second city-airport road. There are many bridges, tonnels and pedestrians under construction now. At the same time the works on the first city round road will be finished in autumn. 

Terminals: they have recently opened the international bus terminal which is the biggest in CIS (i have posted pics). The works on the construction of Baku international sea port will start in summer. At the same time the recontruction of Baku railway station started one week ago 

Buses: We buy new buses too mainly Daewoo and MAN. They promise to have only those new big city buses until the end of 2009. 

Subway: 4 stations are under construction with the start of new 3-rd line for Baku subway.

Intelectual system of transport regulations: The building for this center is under construction. I will give detailed information about it in my next post.

P.S. The only thing is Airport that doesn't have much development now. There is International, Domestic and Cargo terminals. Some administrative buildings and Holiday Inn hotel. I hope they will expand it with new terminal. But it will be done only in case of a big number of new flights.


----------



## Galandar

*Intellectual Traffic Control System for Baku*


_The Ministry of Transport (MoT) of Azerbaijan is planning renewal of fleet of traffic-lights and bus stops within the framework of Intellectual Traffic Control System Project._

Sadraddin Mammadov, the head of the MoT Department of Transport Policy & Economy, says that the Ministry has negotiated with State Traffic Police Department about renewal of traffic-light fleet.

“In particular, we plan to buy and install around 150 new traffic-lights to ensure grave economy of power. If currently-applied traffic-lights consume 300 W of electricity, the new ones will do only 30 W,” Mammadov says.

Besides, fleet of bus stops will be renewed as well.

“We expect to install 450 bus stops to become part of the system. The new bus stop will have a display panel and system of information. They will allow controlling how drivers observe bus traffic schedule and optimize schedule preventing jams around stops,” Mammadov said.

Today Baku is numbering 300 bus stops, although many buses stop in any places on request of passengers.

Development of the project of intellectual traffic control system has been completed and is now being considered by specialists of the Ministry and supervisor company. Today system introduction is estimated at AZN 64 million. Nevertheless, construction of the Transport Intellectual Regulation Center, which is to be a core of the system, has been started. When the project is confirmed, we will start to create its peripheries.

The ceremony of laying the foundation of the Centre for Urban Transport Intellectual Regulation took place in Baku on 6 April, 2009 with participation of President Ilham Aliyev.

Completion of Centre’s construction is scheduled for May 2010 and creation of whole system for April 2011.

The project cost makes $62-63 million (without VAT), but if to take into account taxes $76 million. The Intellectual Traffic Control System being created in Azerbaijan will be the first on the CIS area. Introduction of such system is of great importance as it will allow creation of maximum favorable conditions for both pedestrians and urban transport.

In May 2008 the Ministry signed the contract with SK C & C Co. Ltd (South Korea) on creation of the Intellectual Road Traffic Regulation Center in Baku. The project has been prepared by the same company that also worked out the similar project for Seoul.

The Azerbaijan Ministry of Transport and South Korean Ministry of Construction & Transport signed the Memorandum on cooperation for creation of the Intellectual Road Traffic Regulation Center in Baku later last April.

The purpose of the Center is to tackle problems observed in Baku city transport. It will allow controlling bus traffic, regulate traffic, make decisions from one center as well as send operative information on road traffic, speed, stops, traffic accidents, jams and other events to a central dispatcher point. In future it will be introduced payment system via e-cards that will allow passengers to enjoy high-level passenger carriages. Thus, through post-terminals installed at bus and railway stations, airports and ports it will be possible to provide passengers and tourists with information on optimal routes by all transport means and choice of an optimal transfer between them as well as centralized ticket sales under the chosen route.

The Center will cover Baku city and may be expanded up to the whole Absheron Peninsula. Furthermore this system will be practised in other big azerbaijani cities like Ganca and Sumgayit.

_Baku, Fineko/abc.az. _


----------



## VelesHomais

Baku is doing great these last 5 and more years, very nice


----------



## Galandar

Yeah exactly! I hope this financial crisis will not stop us. In any case of 570 constructions of 9 and more floors buildings in the capital Baku, only 20 stopped since the beginning of financial crisis. The rest are ongoing slower or faster.


----------



## jackues

other pics of bridges in Baku






























































[/


----------



## Galandar

^^ Excellent photos jackues! Baku rocks:cheers:


----------



## Galandar

*ZIRA ISLAND - Approved*


Location: Zira island (near Baku)

Developer: Avrositi Holding http://www.avrositi.com
Architect: BIG (Denmark) http://www.big.dk
Engineer: Ramboll (Denmark) http://www.ramboll.com
Construction starts: 2010






















Zira Zero Island is a 1.000.000 m2 master plan for a carbon neutral resort. The project was developed based on the "Seven Peaks" concept which incudes seven buildings. These buildings will symbolize seven highest mountanous peaks in the country. The whole project costs around USD 4.5 billion and will be implemented within 6 years starting in 2010.


For more detailed information on Zira Island go to its official website: http://www.ziraisland.com


----------



## Galandar

*Great news from FLAME TOWERS!!!*


*Hill International Named Project Manager for $350 Million Flame Towers in Azerbaijan*

Jan 12, 2009. MARLTON N.J. 











Hill International http://www.hillintl.com the global leader in managing construction risk, announced today that it has received a contract from Azinko Development MMC to provide project management services for the $350 million Flame Towers development in Baku, Azerbaijan. The 30-month contract has an expected value to Hill of approximately $5.0 million.

The Flame Towers development will feature three high-rise buildings supporting hotel, residential and office facilities ranging in height from 34 to 39 stories. The towers will be linked by centrally located retail and leisure
facilities. The development is located on a prime site in the city of Baku with
views of the Caspian Sea. The total built-up area of the development is expected to be approximately 235,000 square meters (2.53 million square feet). The project is expected to be completed by June 2011...

Source: _/REUTERS/_ http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS166055+12-Jan-2009+GNW20090112


----------



## livelmar

ibragim_seidov said:


> who can place a picture of newly approved building of Four Seasons Hotel by Codest International in AzNeft Square? I like an old one's design, but new seems bigger and not too bad. That's pity I don't have picture. And who knows what's going to be constructed at the area shown at the picture in the top of the page, thread 461 posted by livelmar. it is opposite Caspian Plaza. Is that rocket like tower still prospective or it has been aborted and something another will be built?


there is will be Crystal Plaza opposite Caspian Plaza.this building will not high.about 20-25 floor.5 floor only for car parking.Constructor this project is Nazim Poluxov.I have met with Nazim Poluxov


----------



## Galandar

livelmar said:


> there is will be Crystal Plaza opposite Caspian Plaza.this building will not high.about 20-25 floor.5 floor only for car parking.Constructor this project is Nazim Poluxov.I have met with Nazim Poluxov


I would like to to find the rendering of Crystal Plaza in front of Amay and post it here. Thanks


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of the facades of two schools in the center of Baku.



















When finishes it will look like this


----------



## Galandar

Demolition of buildings between Heydar Aliyev Sarayi and Nizami Metro. 
Making space for the new Winter Boulevard. Pictures are contributed by user enysjg


----------



## livelmar

*new project*

I have new SOFAz's office building drawings.this project is very interesting too.high=100 metres.about 20 floors.please find this project pictures.i have not.contractor of thi project is savant international.
www.savantinternational.com


----------



## Galandar

livelmar said:


> I have new SOFAz's office building drawings.this project is very interesting too.high=100 metres.about 20 floors.please find this project pictures.i have not.contractor of thi project is savant international.
> www.savantinternational.com


I have checked the website but there is nothing about Azeri projects of this company. Can you try to find the renderings and give information on its location? Thanks


----------



## livelmar

Galandar said:


> I have checked the website but there is nothing about Azeri projects of this company. Can you try to find the renderings and give information on its location? Thanks


yeah,in the website not any information for this project.but I know location: H.Aliyev avenue


----------



## livelmar

*SOFAZ's drawings*


----------



## Galandar

^^More than 100 m, it is a good sign  Would like to see its renderings


----------



## Galandar

Construction of Supreme Court is almost finished











Reconstruction of Gubernator's garden


----------



## Galandar

*More detailed information on HILTON BAKU*






















Hilton Baku is located at the heart of the city’s business center, 30 km. from the Baku airport, along the Caspian Sea coast.

The 5 star hotel has been designed to the highest Hilton standards. The hotel which consist of 25 stories from the ground floor, sits on 2,808 m2 area. Total construction area of the hotel is 42,106 m2, with 308 keys.

The two underground floors are designed as car park with a capacity of 553 cars and total area of 22.306 m2. Also facilities such as goods receiving area, garbage handling, kitchen storage area etc., take place at these floors.

The galleria space along the floors with the panoramic elevators and the spacious elevator lobbies reflect the city panorama accompanied by the Caspian Sea to the inside with a distinct design concept.

The entrance hall, designed in a modern style, leads the guests to reception & concierge and access to the floor where meeting and ball rooms take place, is by means of escalators. On the right the Lobby & Bar with a capacity of 97 person and designed in a modern stylish way, is entertaining the guests. Also on the same floor All Day Restaurant, with a capacity of 158 seats takes place.

The 2 nd and 3 rd floors which are designed for the functions of meeting and exhibition purposes, the 2 nd floor consists of a foyer of 1,057 m2, several meeting rooms totaling to 532 m2 area and a business center that meets the different needs of the guests and 670 m2 ball room with the capacity of 600 individual. The 3 rd floor consists of a foyer of 743 m2 and several meeting rooms with the total area of 468 m2.

17 Floors (from 5 to 21 floors) of the Hotel serves as guest rooms. 177 standard rooms, 3 handicapped rooms, 39 executive rooms, 52 mini suits, 36 junior suits, 1 presidential suit and 1 executive lounge takes place at those floors.

22nd floor is designed as technical floor.

23rd floor of 2,030 m2 is designed as SPA where maximum comfort for the guest is aimed. 112 m2 Fitness Center takes place at the heart of the building overlooking the city’s panorama. Just beneath it a studio of 65 m2 for Pilates and dance courses, takes place. The left side of the floor is designed as a swimming pool with the sea view.

24th floor of 488 m2 is designed as the Specialty Restaurant with open air of 76 guest capacity.

25th floor is the most attractive place of the Hotel; the Roof Bar. The most considerable feature of the Bar is its 360 degree rotating floor that gives the guests the opportunity of Baku panorama in every aspect.


----------



## Galandar

Resort complex in Bilgah - Approved


----------



## livelmar

Galandar said:


> *More detailed information on HILTON BAKU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilton Baku is located at the heart of the city’s business center, 30 km. from the Baku airport, along the Caspian Sea coast.
> 
> The 5 star hotel has been designed to the highest Hilton standards. The hotel which consist of 25 stories from the ground floor, sits on 2,808 m2 area. Total construction area of the hotel is 42,106 m2, with 308 keys.
> 
> The two underground floors are designed as car park with a capacity of 553 cars and total area of 22.306 m2. Also facilities such as goods receiving area, garbage handling, kitchen storage area etc., take place at these floors.
> 
> The galleria space along the floors with the panoramic elevators and the spacious elevator lobbies reflect the city panorama accompanied by the Caspian Sea to the inside with a distinct design concept.
> 
> The entrance hall, designed in a modern style, leads the guests to reception & concierge and access to the floor where meeting and ball rooms take place, is by means of escalators. On the right the Lobby & Bar with a capacity of 97 person and designed in a modern stylish way, is entertaining the guests. Also on the same floor All Day Restaurant, with a capacity of 158 seats takes place.
> 
> The 2 nd and 3 rd floors which are designed for the functions of meeting and exhibition purposes, the 2 nd floor consists of a foyer of 1,057 m2, several meeting rooms totaling to 532 m2 area and a business center that meets the different needs of the guests and 670 m2 ball room with the capacity of 600 individual. The 3 rd floor consists of a foyer of 743 m2 and several meeting rooms with the total area of 468 m2.
> 
> 17 Floors (from 5 to 21 floors) of the Hotel serves as guest rooms. 177 standard rooms, 3 handicapped rooms, 39 executive rooms, 52 mini suits, 36 junior suits, 1 presidential suit and 1 executive lounge takes place at those floors.
> 
> 22nd floor is designed as technical floor.
> 
> 23rd floor of 2,030 m2 is designed as SPA where maximum comfort for the guest is aimed. 112 m2 Fitness Center takes place at the heart of the building overlooking the city’s panorama. Just beneath it a studio of 65 m2 for Pilates and dance courses, takes place. The left side of the floor is designed as a swimming pool with the sea view.
> 
> 24th floor of 488 m2 is designed as the Specialty Restaurant with open air of 76 guest capacity.
> 
> 25th floor is the most attractive place of the Hotel; the Roof Bar. The most considerable feature of the Bar is its 360 degree rotating floor that gives the guests the opportunity of Baku panorama in every aspect.


I want to give additional informational for Hilton Baku.There are 12 elevator for passengers,1 scissors elevator for car and 2 escalator in Baku Hilton


----------



## Galandar

Baku Railway Station (the main building) - Reconstruction




















Residential near railway station - U/C











Park Boulevard Mall - Facade works have started




















The Supreme Court - Almost finished











The Hospital near Khatai monument - Reconstruction has almost finished


----------



## Galandar

*Park Bulvar (mall) - U/C*











17.000 square meter retail and leisure space
1.207 square meter supermarket
99 retail units ranging from 50 to 370 sq m
6 screen cinema 
Planetarium 
Kids playing zone 
VIP restaurant with sea view terrace 
Flexible retail opportunities
Parking for 550 cars
Bowling
Food court and cafes


Construction update: April 2009


----------



## Galandar

*Four Seasons Baku - U/C*


----------



## livelmar

*City Star*









Owner: Aral Group
Contractor: Innova


----------



## livelmar

*FLAG PLAZA*

This project has already been begun to be built.This will be very famous Flag Complex.I have met Azer Energy's staff
























Owner: State
Main Contractor: Azer Energy
Sub Contractor: AzEnCo


----------



## Atmosphere

Hmmm looks like the Gherkin has sunken into the ground:lol:










Nice building though!


----------



## Galandar

Yeah, i noticed the similarity too  This glass structure will be from both sides of the building. You can see it here:










P.S. Besides this picture with aerial view was taken when the construction has been started 1.5 years before. Do you see how many changes have been made since that time? 

-Hotel "Azerbaijan" was demolished
-House of Government has been rennovated
-The buildings behind the House of Government are being refurbished
-The building of Post office is under demolition
-The other building of post office was rennovated
-The residential building near post office has been refurbished
-The construction of Landmark Tower has been finished


----------



## Galandar

Can you give us additional information on the project Amethyst. I know it is another project of Avrositi, which is starting the construction on Zira Island (Nargin). When do they plan to start the erection of Amethyst?


----------



## Galandar

Another interesting project where most of the works have been done: http://wwww.bakucitycenter.com


----------



## livelmar

*Flame Towers*









Flame Towers doesn't feel crisis:banana:


----------



## Galandar

Construction update - May


*Railway Station Mall*











*Park Boulevard Mall*





























Baku Business Center (boulevard)











*Reconstruction of Baku boulevard*


----------



## Galandar

Here http://www.elvinaliyev.com/ you can see the following projects:

-Reconstruction of Baku International Airport named after Heydar Aliyev;

-Reconstruction of Fountains Square;

-Reconstruction of Gubernator's Square.


----------



## jackues

Galandar said:


> Here http://www.elvinaliyev.com/ you can see the following projects:
> 
> -Reconstruction of Baku International Airport named after Heydar Aliyev


----------



## Galandar

^^According to the latest information i have, the reconstruction of Baku Airport project is temporarily on hold


----------



## ukala

where is dat shark towers?


----------



## Galandar

ukala said:


> where is dat shark towers?


It is a proposed project, they haven't started it yet and i hope they will not ever do it. I hate that project hno:


----------



## Galandar

*Kempinski hotel to be built in Baku*

Kempinski Group of Hotels is planning on entering Azerbaijan market
Kempinski Vice President for CIS and Baltic Countries Jahny Van Dalen said an hotel under Kempinski brand will be constructed in Baku.

“A luxury hotel will be built within upcoming 2 or 3 years,” Jahny Van Dalen said.

_/Fineko/abc_


----------



## livelmar

*new projects in Azerbaijan*


----------



## Galandar

^^Awesome!!! Twin towers in the first rendering look so great and futuristic


----------



## jackues

*LIVELMAR*!! can you tell about this projects any news? all project is old

this hotel planned to be built on boulevar, i think it cancelled









*this ofice building on Tbilisi avenue*









*this complex must be on Heydar Alieyev avenue*


----------



## manila_eye

wow! baku is getting those architecturally challenging structures. congrats!


----------



## Galandar

*PORT BAKU* 

Pasha Construction has finished with foundation work of 32-storey business center in Port Baku development and in 1-2 months the first floors of the rising tower will be seen over the ground:banana:


----------



## Ukraine

ty very much for updates!! arent there any housing developpements (metro area) of Baku???If yes..... could you take some pictures if you can??? i would really appreciate this! anyway thanks!


----------



## Galandar

^^ There are many developments like this. Microdistricts made of 15-20 buildings in different parts of the city suburbs. I don't have any real pictures of them (although some projects are almost finished), but if i get i will necessarily upload them here


----------



## jackues

fountain square after reconstruction


----------



## jackues

Port Baku Residental Towers


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku (residences)


----------



## manila_eye

^^ there are buildings ugly in renders but turns out to be very beautiful once topped off. im sure it will be great:cheers:



jackues said:


> Four Season Hotel


I so love this type of building. very intricately designed. i wanna see more of this kind of building than those modern yet boring buildings.


----------



## Galandar

^^ There are some new old-styled architecture buildings too. For example here is the picture of recently constructed building of the Supreme Court


----------



## wonkcerbon

nice projects..

though design wise I hope Baku learning from their neighbour Tbilisi,


----------



## livelmar

Port Baku's 32 floors building they will have to finish about 270 days.Contractor of this building has promised to Port Baku's CEO.


----------



## ukala

wonkcerbon said:


> nice projects..
> 
> though design wise I hope *Baku learning from their neighbour Tbilisi*,


lol:lol:
who da f is tblisi?


----------



## Galandar

wonkcerbon said:


> nice projects..
> 
> though design wise I hope Baku learning from their neighbour Tbilisi,


I agree, Tbilisi has nice projects and i like some of them very much, but it is not comparable to Baku neither in their number nor in its scale. Besides most of the nice projects in Tbilisi are in renderings (no construction yet). As for approved renderings Heerim's Moon and Crescent projects for Baku are enough to beat the whole construction sectoer of Tbilisi.


----------



## TeslaCoil

Galandar said:


> ^^ There are some new old-styled architecture buildings too. For example here is the picture of recently constructed building of the Supreme Court


Superb building!!! :cheers: You guys are giving Washington D.C. a run for their money :lol:


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

learning from Tbilsi? haha what u r talking?
look all the projects of Baku & then look the projects of Tbilisi
in Baku are many projects that doesnt exicte in many europeen contrys.
u must be realiste


----------



## Galandar

AZBaKuCiTy said:


> learning from Tbilsi? haha what u r talking?
> look all the projects of Baku & then look the projects of Tbilisi
> in Baku are many projects that doesnt exicte in many europeen contrys.
> u must be realiste


I have been to Tbilisi in summer 2008. Their projects are nice, but it is not comparable to Baku where more than 500 buildings are under construction and hundreds of rennovation works all over the city plus infrastructure projects: roads, bridges, pedestrians, tonnels etc.


----------



## jackues

Galandar said:


> I agree, Tbilisi has nice projects and i like some of them very much, but it is not comparable to Baku neither in their number nor in its scale. Besides most of the nice projects in Tbilisi are in renderings (no construction yet). As for approved renderings Heerim's Moon and Crescent projects for Baku are *enough to beat the whole construction sectoer of Tbilis*i.


and not only Tbilisi


----------



## Galandar

*Construction Update:*


Uniplaza











Xalgbank











Second building of International bank of Azerbaijan and a new residential next to it











Grand Park Plaza











Reconstruction of Djafar Djabbarli square and railways station




















Railway Station Mall on Djafar Djabbarli square


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of Fizuli square and buildings




















Reconstruct of Molokan garden


----------



## Galandar

*Construction Update*


Sahil Residences




















Empire Tower











Marriott Baku site


----------



## Slavic Warrior

I'm not a fan of those designs... but I guess any construction is better than nothing.


----------



## jackues

Olympic Stadium on Heydar Aliev avenue


----------



## Galandar

*DEDE GORGUD PARK - U/C*

The active stage of the reconstruction of the biggest central park of Baku has been started


----------



## Mishka AD

Slavic Warrior said:


> I'm not a fan of those designs... but I guess any construction is better than nothing.


I guess you are right where the economy is concerened. But Baku has a lot of beautiful historic buildings (oil boom mansions, impressive Lenin/early Stalin era buildings etc.) some of which have been replaced with ugly poorly constructed modern buildings and painted horrible colours. Projects such as Port Baku and Flame Towers are good because they are replacing the uglier Soviet architecture or built on land that was previously wasteland while incorporating tasteful modern design and engineering. 

The construction scene of Azerbaijan is corruption-ridden and the mafia often use construction as money laundering projects (or certainly did when I lived there). I hope this is changing and we see some more innovative projects from Baku. 

I am pleased the old prison in Bailov will be made into a museum. I think Azerbaijan needs to do more perhaps to exhibit its more recent history. A transport museum would be a good attraction for tourists as well- many are fascinated by the old Lada's, Zil trucks and buses that used to be a common sight there.


----------



## Farid M. Cahangirov

*" A X I S " The Real Estate Company of Azerbaijan*

http://www.axis.az:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ukraine

im jealous of Bakus projectshno:hno:hno: Even though Kiev has over a 400 highrises constructions you guys have better designs:lol::lol: cheers:cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Ukraine said:


> im jealous of Bakus projectshno:hno:hno: Even though Kiev has over a 400 highrises constructions you guys have better designs:lol::lol: cheers:cheers:


Before the crisis Baku had about 550 under construction highrises, but now it has decreased to around 450. As for the designs, i don't majority of them although some are very interesting and unique projects like Port Baku, Flame Towers or Hilton Baku


----------



## Galandar

Ehh, such a big dissapointment. Hundreds of pictures uploaded by me in different section just f.. up


----------



## Trancelover

hey any1 can gıve me lınk of our forum about azerbaıjan ı cudnt fınd ıt.thx


----------



## Ilgar

It is here below:


----------



## Galandar

Construction of Park Boulevard Mall


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of Baku TV Tower and the opening of the restaurant on the top of it


----------



## Galandar

Flame Towers - Construction Update


----------



## Galandar

Gilan Apartments











Grand Park Plaza




















Top Town


----------



## Axotnik

thanks for pic Galandar


----------



## Galandar

Axotnik said:


> thanks for pic Galandar


Thanks to enysjg for providing us with some updates!


----------



## Galandar

Fountain Square Reconstruction











Dedeman Hotel - U/C




















Some reconstruction works on Shefa Stadium


----------



## Galandar

As i heard it is a construction of a new EXPO center 
Location: Baku-Airport road


----------



## Galandar

*Proposal of New Business-Administrative center in Baku city by Timur Kiryashov*

*Project (block 1) - Objectives of the Project**










*Project (block 2) : Progress, Methodologies and tools used for the Project**










*Project (block 3) - Results **










*Other Images*























































http://www.florence-expo.com/show/project.asp?idut=1229


----------



## Galandar

New Baku City Police Department Building


----------



## Axotnik

bow seydi..ianamiram nese


----------



## TeslaCoil

Baku is really all about class. I wish to visit this city in the near future.


----------



## Galandar

After Globus Plaza, Globus Business Center, Conventional and Congress Center there is a new project for the territory behind the Palace of Hand Games on the territory of Baku boulevard.


*BAKU WATERFRONT* - PRO by Diffuse 3D


----------



## Galandar

Axotnik said:


> bow seydi..ianamiram nese


I don't believe it also. I mean it is a concept plan, but hard to believe in its realisation. Let's focus on what we have, also Crecsent Tower is still have chance to be build since the territory where it is planned have some excavation and geological works now


----------



## jackues

*ARENA PARK*


----------



## Axotnik

Galandar said:


> I don't believe it also. I mean it is a concept plan, but hard to believe in its realisation. Let's focus on what we have, also Crecsent Tower is still have chance to be build since the territory where it is planned have some excavation and geological works now


YO Buddy we are not teenager to focus it. but i wish it will become true.


----------



## Galandar

One of Altes Plaza buildings is almost completed


----------



## Galandar

Ministry of Economic Development - Pro


----------



## Galandar

Residential house - U/C


----------



## Gordion

Loved the residential houses.


----------



## Jakob

Me too, it's fabulous!


----------



## Galandar

Railway Station Retail Center - Update


----------



## jackues

*Amburan Marriott Beach Resort*

This is a 5 star international branded hotel and beach resort development. In addition to the standard hotel amenities, the development will include: Yacht Club with slips for 20 vessels; the largest children entertainment center in Azerbaijan; SPA and wellness therapy center; indoor and outdoor sport facilities and bowling alleys.


----------



## Galandar

^^This project is under construction in Bilgah (close to Dedeman Hotel) 40 km north from Baku


----------



## Galandar

*Baku Central Hospital - App*

The main hospital complex on Heydar Aliyev avenue will be very big some 24 overground floors + underground ones and 100 m in height.

Some projects (the final one has not been showed to public yet)


----------



## Galandar

^^ Spam


----------



## jackues

NABRAN PALLADIUM PALACE


----------



## Galandar

^^Very nice and big project. Unfortunately Aral Group has financial problems hno:


----------



## Galandar

Foundation for Crystal Plaza (near Caspian Plaza)


----------



## Galandar

*Proposed project on the territory of Baku boulevard*(close to Park Inn hotel)

Proposal 1





























Proposal 2


----------



## Galandar

Construction site of Flame Towers


----------



## livelmar

*Palmira*

































Big retail and office center


----------



## Galandar

*President of Azerbaijan surveys reconstruction and repair work in the Fountains Square and historical buildings at Nizami Street in Baku*

President of Azerbaijan Ilham Aliyev and his spouse Mehriban Aliyeva surveyed the reconstruction and repair work in the Square of Fountains and historical buildings at Nizami Street in Baku on July 29.

_/APA.AZ/_


----------



## Galandar

Galandar said:


> *Proposed project on the territory of Baku boulevard*(close to Park Inn hotel)
> 
> Proposal 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 2


Here is the 3-rd proposal for this project


----------



## Galandar

*ATTENTION!!!*










Great news from AECOM (Savant) about Crescent Tower. According to the news the construction works will start in October 2009 and will last 4 years: http://www.savantinternational.com/media/56402/n-56 savant wins major project in baku.pdf

At the same time AECOM has recently added Crescent Tower in the list of its projects: http://savant.aecom.com/experience.aspx


----------



## jackues

The renderings from Heerim.com


----------



## Galandar

Crescent Tower is coming soon :banana:
It is just a project of a dream! :nuts:


----------



## charlottesville

yo galander u guys have bmw 525i cop cars? i love thouse cars and can you put some picss damn yo its crazyyy


----------



## Galandar

^^ Yeah in Baku those BMW and in the regions of Azerbaijan WV Passats :nuts:


----------



## jackues

^^its not 5 series, its 3


----------



## Galandar

But anyway there are both 3 and 5 series


----------



## Galandar

U/C Intepe (pic is contributed by jackues)


----------



## Galandar

^^ The FIAT car on the last pic is not a police car, it belongs to a different service, but i forgot to what


----------



## jackues

Negliyat Nazirliyi


----------



## Galandar

^^Exactly - Ministry of Transport


----------



## lilyyin99

so beautiful


----------



## Galandar

*Baku International Sea Port - APP*

The working group will continue working to process the documents concerning 400 hectares of land in the Alat settlement and stick with the action plan. Department chief said construction of the seaport will start in 2009. 
The seaport from Baku to Alat settlement will be transferred in three stages. The first stage will cover 2009-2011, second one 2011-2013 and third one 2013-2015. The new seaport will be constructed at the expense of the state budget and foreign loans. 

/APA.AZ/


----------



## Galandar

Hilton Baku is starting to rise (by user Azer_Akhundov)


----------



## Galandar

According to the latest information I have, this construction next to the Buta Palace concert complex at main Baku-Airport motorway is a complex consisting of an expo center, shopping mall and IKEA. I will try to get more information about it.


----------



## Galandar

Newly-opened "Serhedci" sport complex near Khalglar Dostlugu subway (8 km district, Baku)


----------



## Galandar

This building is under cnstruction in Akhmedli (suburbs of Baku). Do you know what it is?


----------



## sandro_055

Galandar said:


> Newly-opened "Serhedci" sport complex near Khalglar Dostlugu subway (8 km district, Baku)


wow great baku is ready to host eurovision 2011  of course if win


----------



## Galandar

sandro_055 said:


> wow great baku is ready to host eurovision 2011  of course if win


We were 3-rd this year :banana2:


----------



## sandro_055

Galandar said:


> We were 3-rd this year :banana2:


yes i know and congretualtions, if Azerbaijan continius like this year ^^ azerbaijan have a great chance to win and host too. Good Luck our neighbor in developing and in Eurovision


----------



## Galandar

sandro_055 said:


> yes i know and congretualtions, if Azerbaijan continius like this year ^^ azerbaijan have a great chance to win and host too. Good Luck our neighbor in developing and in Eurovision


I wish the same for Georgia too. I like your country a lot :cheers:


----------



## Ilgar

Galandar said:


> This building is under cnstruction in Akhmedli (suburbs of Baku). Do you know what it is?


According to web site bakupages it is some Academy


----------



## sandro_055

Galandar said:


> I wish the same for Georgia too. I like your country a lot :cheers:


Thank you Brother


----------



## Ilgar

Transcaucasia could be in peace and harmony if not outside powers that destabilized region. We would be like Baltic republics when they became independent countries. Today they are EU members.


----------



## Ukraine

Galandar your country is fabulous! Your country invest it`s money in infrastructure and education which i think is very wise. Best regards to your country. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Ukraine said:


> Galandar your country is fabulous! Your country invest it`s money in infrastructure and education which i think is very wise. Best regards to your country. :cheers::cheers:


Thanks bro, your words really made me feel good and proud of it! Thanks again:cheers:


----------



## Powelll

No Russians nearby = progress 
Nice that u do well, as we do in Poland. Crisis cannot get us. ;]
Good luck, Azerbaijan.


----------



## Galandar

^^ Thank you very much bro :cheers1:


----------



## Galandar

Hilton Baku - U/C











Absheron Marriott JV - U/C











Railway Retail Center - U/C (behind the Central Bank)










Pictures by user enysjg


----------



## Powelll

1.What's the population of Baku in 2009 (I mean the city, not the agglomeration)? Area?
2.Where can I find some dependable list of high buildings in Baku? Dependable = U/C and approved, I don't care about fiction and dreams. If those dreams came true, every city would have 100 skyscrapers 
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ruslan33

Galandar is it the first Ikea shopping mall u/c in azerbaijan ?


----------



## Galandar

Powelll said:


> 1.What's the population of Baku in 2009 (I mean the city, not the agglomeration)? Area?
> 2.Where can I find some dependable list of high buildings in Baku? Dependable = U/C and approved, I don't care about fiction and dreams. If those dreams came true, every city would have 100 skyscrapers
> Greetings from Poland.


1. 2 100 000 in the city, about 3 mln in agglomeration including Sumgayit. Agglomeration area is 2200 sq km, the city is some 4 times smaller
2. There is such a list in Emporis, but it was not updated for more than 1 year, because I could not have time to go there and they suspended my account (I used to be an editor there). There is almost no fiction in Baku. For example, a fantasy for now is Edelweiss and some 2-3 projects like this. But even Crescent Tower was announced to start the works in October 2009, although The Full Moon is still just approved. Another interesting project is Sky Park which was started but doing it slowly, but some weeks ago it was a news about this project where it was told be finished in 5 years. But one of my favourites projects Park Plaza is really on hold and the fate of this project is unknown. Despite the crisis, some other projects are doing really well: Flame Towers, Port Baku Development, Crystal Plaza, Yeni Hayat, Hilton, Four Seasons, Zqan Tower, Park Bulvar Mall... Anyway when the statuses change we change it here (in the Azeri section) as well.


----------



## Galandar

ruslan33 said:


> Galandar is it the first Ikea shopping mall u/c in azerbaijan ?


Yes, it is the first one in Azerbaijan. The talks about its opening were held in Fall 2008. 


*ИКЕА откроет торговый комплекс в Баку*

Шведская компания IKEA планирует построить в Баку свой торговый комплекс. Ведутся переговоры о выделении земельного участка под строительство. Если стороны договорятся, то это будет самый крупный инвестиционный проект Швеции в странах Южного Кавказа.

_6 cентября 2008
/Азербайджанские вести/_


----------



## Galandar

Ilgar said:


> Transcaucasia could be in peace and harmony if not outside powers that destabilized region. We would be like Baltic republics when they became independent countries. Today they are EU members.


Sure, but... hno:


----------



## jackues

Galandar said:


> This building is under cnstruction in Akhmedli (suburbs of Baku). Do you know what it is?


view from google


----------



## Ilgar

^^ It says BQ Academy in bakupages website. Or in russian Aкадемия ПВ


----------



## Ilgar

The biggest flag 80x60 in the world will be here:


----------



## jackues

^^ the height is 160 meter


----------



## Ilgar

jackues said:


> view from google


It also looks like two letters ei.


----------



## Ilgar

^^ All Azeris know what that mean if look it from another side:lol::lol:


----------



## charlottesville

HILTON BAKU 24 floors...


----------



## Galandar

^^Bro it is the old design of the hotel, later on it was changed to this one and now it is even a bit changed again


----------



## charlottesville

Galandar said:


> ^^Bro it is the old design of the hotel, later on it was changed to this one and now it is even a bit changed again


dude it's even better it's crazy hot...


----------



## charlottesville

hi guy's i was chekin current project of baku nd thay are amazing u guy's are looking more like western european countries...hi galander long time havn't seen u where u have been man hope your summer was amazing ...


----------



## Galandar

charlottesville said:


> hi guy's i was chekin current project of baku nd thay are amazing u guy's are looking more like western european countries...hi galander long time havn't seen u where u have been man hope your summer was amazing ...


Actually, I come to this website from time to time. I stay in Austria, work here.
Frankly speaking, Georgian projects look more European to me. We have many projects in Baku and in other Azeri cities all over the country, but I can accept the fact that those projects in Georgia, especcially in Batumi are breathtaking. Great job!


----------



## Galandar

Renderings of Park Bulvar Mall (almost finished)


----------



## Galandar

Park Bulvar (video)


----------



## alieff

Galandar said:


> Renderings of Park Bulvar Mall (almost finished)


Do you have any information about the retailers which will be in Park Bulvar Shopping Mall? and I`ve heard that there`ll be cinema? is that right? thanx in advance..


----------



## Galandar

^^ As far as I know, there will be Sbarro and United Colours of Benetton 012. Although I don´t know, there are many others too


----------



## Kokoity

Wow, what fantastic projects!!!


----------



## Galandar

*Park Bulvar*


Inside views





























Construction update


----------



## alieff

^^ nice updates Galandar!!


----------



## alieff

*The HQ of the Central Selections Commitee of A.R.*










according to Web portal www.lent.az the total cost of this building was 
30 605 000 Azerbaijan Manats that`s approximately 38 132 300 USD or 25 472 000 Euro


----------



## Galandar

A new project coming up soon


----------



## Galandar

By user Azer_Akhundov

President looked at construction works on Carpet Museum


----------



## Galandar

Business tower and a shopping mall in Baku - Proposed


----------



## Galandar

AVROSITI MALL

Another mall comes from Avrositi Holding which is the developer of Zira Island project. Here is detailed information on the projects and pictures of the future mall. If you can try to take those pics and post them here: http://www.oncuoglu.com.tr/index-eng.html


----------



## alieff

I dunno why, but this new project reminds me the Canyon Tower and Shopping centre to me. Especially the design looks like... ^^


----------



## Galandar

*BAKU ECO CULTURAL MASTER PLAN by Asymptote Architecture* (contributed by user Metexan)


----------



## alieff

I have watched this video before!! It`s tremendous!!! if they realize it, Baku will probably change a lot like never before!!!


----------



## jackues

Galandar said:


> AVROSITI MALL
> 
> Another mall comes from Avrositi Holding which is the developer of Zira Island project. Here is detailed information on the projects and pictures of the future mall. If you can try to take those pics and post them here: http://www.oncuoglu.com.tr/index-eng.html


*1*



















*2*


----------



## ruslan33

What a booming city !


----------



## Þróndeimr

oops double post, check out the next page.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Some big renderings of Zira Island, not sure if they have been posted in this thread before though.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Booming city!


----------



## Galandar

BENTLEY SHOWROOM OPENED IN BAKU


----------



## Galandar

Baku is the city with dozens of fountains. There are 7-8 musical fountains in the city including the biggest "7 beauties" fountain in Baku boulevard which is dedicated to the poem of a great Azeri poet Nizami Gancavi. You can watch it in this video:


----------



## Galandar

enysjg said:


> More from http://www.diaholding.com/
> 
> IMPERIAL TOWER
> 
> -Building height: 148,63m
> -Total number of floors: 25
> -Total area: 60,191 m2 (w/out carpark)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUN HOUSE TOWER
> 
> -Building height: 233.97 m2
> -Total number of floors: 42
> -Total area: 123,202 m2 (w/out carpark)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAKU LAND TOWER
> 
> -Building height: 150.80 m
> -Total number of floors: 27
> -Total area: 48,256 m2 (w/out carpark)


All the three towers are on the website of Dia Holding. Their statuses are ongoing, but I suppose they will start them upon finishing the Flame Towers


----------



## charlottesville

OMG baku is becoming so modern... BENTLY SHOW ROOM IS AWSOMEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Galandar

*Baku Official (Presidential) Residence*

Investor:
Besix & Inter-Art Consortium

Area (m2):
15.300

Buldings:
Start Date
April 2007

End Date:
December 2009


----------



## jhonywillsh

I have never seen such type of images. All images are really nice and nice city. Thanks for sharing with me such a great images which makes me crazy. So more such type images. Now I have copied all images to my pc.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Is that Presidential Palace a brand new building?


----------



## jsam

wow !! What a Construction , very great building


----------



## skyscraper100

cool projs. i like the one with the half st mary axe like on both sides


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Galandar said:


> Investor:
> Besix & Inter-Art Consortium
> 
> Area (m2):
> 15.300
> 
> Buldings:
> Start Date
> April 2007
> 
> End Date:
> December 2009


What is the official name of this building???

Is there more pics or renders of the project?


----------



## jackues

some updates

*Four Season*










*Hilton*










*Absheron JV Marriott*










*Port Baku*



















*Yeni Hayat*


----------



## Ilgar

Baku Official (Presidential) Residence looks like French president residential in Paris.


----------



## livelmar

*Port Baku Residence*


----------



## Dobin

livelmar said:


>


I like this project...whats status of this project?


----------



## lasic

I like this project too. Very nice.


----------



## jackues

Dobin said:


> I like this project...whats status of this project?


status: under construction


----------



## Galandar

Dobin said:


> I like this project...whats status of this project?


It is under construction and actually doing really well. The 16 floors tower is almost done, they work on its facade, the 32-storey tower is already some 20 floors and still rising. The excavation works are undergoing on the second stage's site. Also there will be the project of the third stage which Pasha has not announced yet


----------



## jackues

Galandar said:


> It is under construction and actually doing really well. The 16 floors tower is almost done, they work on its facade, the 32-storey *tower is already some 20 floors* and still rising. The excavation works are undergoing on the second stage's site. Also there will be the project of the third stage which Pasha has not announced yet


19 floors 1,5 week 1 floor


----------



## ruslan33

Galandar said:


> For now, they have informed the public only about the new trains of the u/c 3rd line. As for the first two lines the trains are new but Made in Russia.


which ones are the ones from Russia ? Rusisch trains ?


----------



## Galandar

ruslan33 said:


> which ones are the ones from Russia ? Rusisch trains ?


Train park of Baku metro is new, but they are old model trains Made in Russia


----------



## ruslan33

Galandar said:


> Train park of Baku metro is new, but they are old model trains Made in Russia


I guess even made in USSR 

Why don't you buy new cheaper Rusich trains from Russia ?


----------



## Galandar

ruslan33 said:


> I guess even made in USSR
> 
> Why don't you buy new cheaper Rusich trains from Russia ?


We do not have Made in USSR anymore. The oldest ones in Baku are from the mid of 90-th. Unfortunately, we do not buy modern trains and I do not know the answer to this question eitherhno:


----------



## Galandar

jackues said:


> *Amburan Marriott Beach Resort*
> 
> This is a 5 star international branded hotel and beach resort development. In addition to the standard hotel amenities, the development will include: Yacht Club with slips for 20 vessels; the largest children entertainment center in Azerbaijan; SPA and wellness therapy center; indoor and outdoor sport facilities and bowling alleys.


Construction of the second Marriott hotel - Amburan Marriott Beach Resort has been started


----------



## wayhigh

the resort looks very luxurious nice job Baku


----------



## Galandar

^^ Thanks!:cheers:


*Baku Residential Complex*

Its location will be on the hill near Narimanov's monument

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## ibragim_seidov

really good place for them. but i wouldn't like them to cover view to Altes twins from downtown


----------



## ibragim_seidov

how things r going on with construction of bridge over harbor?


----------



## Galandar

Flame Towers by metumania


----------



## heilos

love love and love great city of baku, greetings from georgian


----------



## Dobin

Galandar said:


> According to the information I heard, the project of reconstruction and expansion of Baku airport will be started next year.


wowww))good news))))thanks bro

it mean,that will be start at 2010 or 2011?


----------



## ruslan33

Galandar said:


> Flame Towers by metumania


one of the best projects in Baku so far :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of Yacht Club


----------



## Galandar

New Life City's business tower is already 30 floors


----------



## Galandar

Project of the bridges near Azizbeyov station - U/C
by user Azer Akhundov


----------



## Dobin

and what about Amburan Mariot Amburan Marriott Beach Resor and BAKU CITY?any information?please!


----------



## Trancelover

any info about zira island?is it actualy gonna build?any works on island?thx


----------



## Galandar

Dobin said:


> and what about Amburan Mariot Amburan Marriott Beach Resor and BAKU CITY?any information?please!


Amburan Marriott Beach resort has been started but going slowly. As for Baku City, as far as I am informed the project by Akkord is declined and the one that is going to be build is Norman Foster's project. I have no renderings of it. For now, they clean up some territories there


----------



## Galandar

Trancelover said:


> any info about zira island?is it actualy gonna build?any works on island?thx


According to Avrositi Holding, the construction will start during this year


----------



## Galandar

Tenant mix of Park Bulvar Mall as for May 31, 2010


----------



## Galandar

Baku Expo Center will be opened on June 1, 2010


----------



## Galandar

*BAKU EXPO CENTER* - Completed


----------



## AZV

Supper Projects ........

Do you have now Project New Airoport :?:?:?:?


----------



## Galandar

AZV said:


> Supper Projects ........
> 
> Do you have now Project New Airoport :?:?:?:?


Yes, we do! There is a concept plan of modernization and extension of Baku International Airport. I think this project will start soon


----------



## Galandar

*FORUM BAKU MALL* - Approved

The earlier proposed Avrositi Mall will appear in Baku under the brand of Forum Baku. The developer of the project is Avrositi Holding while Turk Mall is expected to be the operator of this shopping mall.

For latest renderings of Forum Baku go to here (Project List): http://www.oncuoglu.com.tr/index-eng.html


----------



## AZV

Galandar said:


> Yes, we do! There is a concept plan of modernization and extension of Baku International Airport. I think this project will start soon


Wod you know ho is architechture or which company of Baku International Airport project?


----------



## aimant

Any idea about the location of FORUM BAKU MALL?


----------



## Galandar

AZV said:


> Wod you know ho is architechture or which company of Baku International Airport project?


We will know it soon.


----------



## Galandar

aimant said:


> Any idea about the location of FORUM BAKU MALL?


The location of approved Forum Baku Mall is on Azadlyg avenue near so-called Karl Marks bridge


----------



## Galandar

*The main tower of Port Baku Offices is 33 floors and 132 m tall. *

Here is the video taken from the 32nd floor of this u/c tower:


----------



## Galandar

*SOCAR Tower*










Ground was broken recently in Baku for the future headquarters of the State Oil Company of the Azerbaijan Republic. We provided structural design services through design development to Heerim Architects & Planners Co. The 32-story, 173-meter office tower will have two levels below grade, an aluminum and glass podium and total approximately 59,000 m2. The tower has a dual lateral structural system consisting of special reinforced concrete shear walls and a special steel moment frame. The tower’s curving façade, which comes to a point at the building’s top, resembles a flame. Baku is a heavy seismic zone and has particularly strong winds. The tower was designed based on IBC 2006 and AISC 358-05 and AISC 341-05 for seismic detailing. The design wind speed is 53 meters per second (50-year, three-second gust). It is also equipped with a tuned mass damper at the top of the roof. Construction is scheduled to be completed in early 2014.

_May 17, 2010
Thorton Tomasetti_


----------



## Galandar

An approved road junction at Tbilisi avenue in Baku










The future location of the road junction at Tbilisi avenue


----------



## Galandar

*A proposed indoor ski resort in Baku*

Concept #1










Concept #2


----------



## Galandar

*The Embassy of Belarus in Azerbaijan - U/C*

Groundbreaking ceremony of the Belarussian embassy in Azerbaijan was held in Baku


----------



## Galandar

*Flame Towers - Construction Update May 2010*




















*Bilgah Estate Project - Completed*






































Photos by Altan Boncu


----------



## charlottesville

man i love thouse flame towers ... they r bulinding it so fast cann't wait till they finish it : ) go bakuuuu


----------



## Galandar

Galandar said:


> *Fountains Square and Nizami (Torgovaya) strees - U/R*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: lent.az


*Opening of Fountains Square, Molokan Garden and part of pedestrian Torgovaya Street is planned on June 15, 2010*


----------



## emil_tdk

Galandar said:


> *TOWER - UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
> 
> This under construction tower is located in the area opposite of the Caspian Plaza and Caspian Business Center.


Galandar, is this project under construction ?


----------



## Galandar

emil_tdk said:


> Galandar, is this project under construction ?


Yes it is, but the shape of the building as well as its height is completely different. It is a 20 storey building with nicer shape


----------



## Galandar

aimant said:


> Do you know the exact location of this project?


Which one?


----------



## Galandar

*The latest information about the tender procedure of the Crescent:
*
Contractor for Crescent City and Crescent Place is confirmed: _Codest (Italy)_

Crescent Hotel tender process: _Ongoing_

P.S. Italian Codest is also a current general contractor of Four Seasons hotel in Baku


----------



## Galandar

*Construction of Zira Island tourist town can start in Azerbaijan this September*

_Avrositi Holding is ongoing design estimate work on a project of tourism town Zira Island on the Beyuk Zire Island located in the Baku Bay._

Avrositi Holding reports that completion of work over Zira Island project estimate is expected by September.

“After we receive estimate, we will carry out assessment of project recoupment and then conduct presentation at which will announce start of Zira Island construction,” the holding said.

According to primary estimate, it will be spent $4-4.5 bn on the construction of about 10 hotels, 300 villas, parks, houses and entertainment sites at the Zira Island. The project customer is Avrositi Holding, mediator – Kosar Demir, architect - BIG, engineer - RAMBOLL.

_01.07.2010
Fineko/abc.az_


----------



## aimant

Galandar said:


> Which one?


SOCAR Tower


----------



## BoardLord

Hey man! Baku it's growing up!!! Like my city Milan we're on the same road guys


----------



## Galandar

BoardLord said:


> Hey man! Baku it's growing up!!! Like my city Milan we're on the same road guys


Thanks! Some people mentioned here about a kind of similarity between Baku and Milano


----------



## Galandar

*Opened today:
*

One more bridge in a road junction near Azizbeyov subway station










Fountains Square










Molokan Square


----------



## Galandar

Parking near Fountains Square - U/C


----------



## Galandar

*Baku White City - Approved*
_Urban Development Project_

Originally posted by user Azer Akhundov










Islamic Development Bank
35th Investment conference on business opportunities in CIS and Azerbaijan 
Azerbaijan, Baku 
June 2010










Approvals:

1. The Approval of Masterplan Concept 
Town-Building Council Under The State Architectural Committee of 
Azerbaijan Republic, Protocol No. 4 / 30.04.2009

2. The Approval of Masterplan 
The Executive Power of Baku City, Architecture and Town-Building 
Head Office, 18/04-122, 20.05.2010

Location and context:




























Public transport:










Key aspirations of the project

•Develop one of the greatest urban districts in the region
•Provide new high quality opportunities for local and foreign investment
•Make the most efficient use of land through optimizing development densities
•Integrate into existing urban environment
•Provide convenient and innovative transport options

Consultants

•ATKINS (UK)
—Main consultant
—Masterplanning, transportation, environmental and architectural expertise
—Detailed masterplans for six of the ten individual districts

Consultants

•Foster & Partners (UK)
—Consultant (Masterplan reviewer at key stages)
—Detailed masterplan for the Waterfront district (East & West)

Consultants

•F+A Architects (USA)
—Consultants
—Provided detail design for “spine” bridge
—Detailed masterplan for Fountain Square
—Detailed masterplan for Baku City Mall


Floorspace Mix within Strategic Masterplan

Office 440,000 sqm
Comparison Retail 230,000 sqm
Residential 3,600,000 sqm
Flexible Commercial 530,000 sqm

Baku White City Districts:










Green Hill District:



















Landmark: Aypara Residence Building:










Babek Strip District:



















Babek Quarter District:



















Park District:



















Central Business District:










Fountain Square:



















Waterfront Districts (East and West):










Waterfront:










Baku City Mall:



















Landmarks: Spine Bridge:










Landmarks: Waterfront Office Tower:










Landmarks: Waterfront Iconic Hotel:










Landmarks: Baku White City Office Building:










Landmarks: Waterfront Concert Hall:










Landmarks: Waterfront Modern Art Pavilion:











Project Figures

•221 ha development
•10 districts with different characters
•50000 residents
•4.5 mln sqm gross built area
•20000 residential and commercial units
•48000 workplaces (upon completion)
•40000 parking places
•39 ha landscape


Project Facts

•One of the largest modern projects in the world built entirely on ecologically reclaimed industrial zone
•Project area 10 times the size of Icheri Shahar(Inner City) in Baku
•Adding 1.3 km to existing Boulevard Line of Baku, making it largest in the world
•Will accommodate the Largest Mall of the region
•Proximity to City Center -4 km away from Qiz Qalasi(historical Centre)
•Metro Station


Investment Opportunities

—Residential: from 250 sqm up to 40,000 sqm
—Offices: from 2,000 sqm up to 80,000 sqm
—Tourism: Hotels, Entertainment, Thematic Park, Aqua Park
—Education: Schools, Universities, Kinder Gardens
—Medicine: Private Clinics, Sport and SPA Centers, Vet
Other Services: Warehousing, Auto-Service Centers and Other Workshops


Advantages of Investing in Baku White City:

•Ability of choosing investment medium as per approved Masterplan
•Selecting and registering of land plot for further construction
•Assistance in development of concept and detailed design
•Provision of project economical efficiency assessment
•Legal support in project construction documentation
•Provision of Utilities Technical Specification
•Support in tendering of construction phase
•Supervising the construction process
•Arrangement of connection of Utility services
•Issue of Certificates for Land Property
•Support in marketing activity


----------



## emil_tdk

Galandar, bu proyektin bash tutmasi ne qeder realdir ?


----------



## Galandar

emil_tdk said:


> Galandar, bu proyektin bash tutmasi ne qeder realdir ?


It is an approved on a governmental level concept plan for development of Black City.


----------



## Vusal.Zeynalov

it seems that the whole masterplan project is made by azerbaijanis. it looks so poor, wtf is this? -









it is the same thing with chicago mirrpr bean -


----------



## Vusal.Zeynalov

it seems that the whole masterplan project is made by azerbaijanis. it looks so poor, wtf is this? -









it is the same thing with chicago mirrpr bean -


----------



## Vusal.Zeynalov

sorry for duplicate posts. there is no delete funktion?!


----------



## Minsk

Super!!!


----------



## Galandar

*In order to get more detailed information about this project enter to the official website of Baku White City* http://www.bakuwhitecity.com


----------



## emil_tdk

i understand that is an approved project.i asked about implementation of white city.....


----------



## Galandar

*Flame Towers - Construction Update*


----------



## Galandar

*Some approved projects of DIA Holding in Baku:*

Sun House Tower:










Baku Land Tower:










Imperial Tower:


----------



## Galandar

Office building by ATKINS - Proposed


----------



## josem_ss

no words to describe this


----------



## iberia

booming city! bravo baku, go for it!


----------



## Galandar

*Forum Baku Mall - Approved*


----------



## Galandar

*Sea Breeze* is completed

Sea Breeze, an upscale village built by Agalarov Junior can be rightfully called the herald of the future 7-star resort miracle called Flamingo – a project launched by Crocus Group president Aras Agalarov to be built in Nardaran.

http://www.seabreeze.az


----------



## Murman

Galandar said:


> *Forum Baku Mall - Approved*


Beautiful project, but people looks like they from early 1990:lol:


----------



## Ilgar

Murman said:


> Beautiful project, but people looks like they from early 1990:lol:


If you mean their skinny jeans fyi they are in fashion again :lol:


----------



## hakz2007

*Baku Luxury Hotel Building Spree Hopes to Attract Mega-Events*


> Architectural picture of the planned Four Seasons Baku. (Image courtesy Reardon Smith)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architectural picture of the planned Flame Towers, which will include the Fairmont. (Image courtesy Dia Holding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architectural picture of the planned JW Marriott Baku. (Image courtesy Reardon Smith)
> 
> It started with chic shops and restaurants, and a hipster modern art museum. Now, in a bid to lure international conferences and events, Azerbaijan’s capital, Baku, is experiencing a luxury hotel building boom.
> 
> Six large (on average, 300 rooms each) five-star international hotels -- Fairmont, Four Seasons, JW Marriott, Hilton, Kempinski and Dedeman -- are under construction now in Baku. The Four Seasons, Hilton and Dedeman should open in early 2011; the others by 2013.
> 
> But this is not just about attracting well-heeled tourists. It is about making Baku competitive as a mega-event mecca.
> 
> If Azerbaijan’s Eurovision contestant, Safura, had triumphed at the annual pop extravaganza this year, Baku would not have had the facilities to host the event in 2011, noted Faig Gurbatov, national coordinator of the government’s Tourism Development Project, an initiative run jointly with the United Nations Development Programme.
> 
> Currently, Baku features only a few luxury hotels run by international chains -- the Hyatt Regency, Park Hyatt, Radisson Blu and Ramada Baku. A single room at this level of hotel runs $260 per night, on average, according to Tourism Development Project data.
> 
> That leaves the government with a problem – too few international-level hotel rooms to go around. Hotels may have boomed in Azerbaijan in 2009 – the State Statistics Committee reports a 22-percent increase – but just 89 of the 452 establishments are located in Baku. And they have the capacity to handle only about 7,800 guests.
> 
> That means a potential crunch on space. The government had to contend with a “shortage” of hotel rooms during the high-profile Caspian Oil & Gas Exhibition and Conference this June, commented Ilham Behbudov, a partner in Baku’s Corporate Real Estate Solutions property consulting firm. “Baku still has a relatively small demand for luxury hotels,” Behbudov said.
> 
> Azerbaijan has seen the number of foreign visitors more than double since 2002 – from 576,000 in 2002 to over 1.4 million in 2009, the Tourism Development Project reports. (The number does not distinguish between tourists and business travelers).
> 
> Baku hopes those figures will increase further as it promotes the Caspian Sea city as a site for “conference tourism,” Gurbatov, the tourism official, said. “Each year, Baku hosts more government-sponsored conferences and other events. But the creation of the appropriate infrastructure -- luxury hotels, large expo-centers, convention centers, conference halls and stadiums -- will allow the government to bid on hosting large-scale international events.”
> 
> One 33,800-square-meter exposition center opened in Baku in May; the government has also begun construction of a 60,000-seat soccer stadium.
> 
> The sprawling 90,071-square-meter Heydar Aliyev Cultural Centre, designed to look like rippling waves, will open in 2013.
> 
> Attracting sporting events and conferences to these venues “is a matter of both the country’s prestige and commercial profit from foreign visitors,” Gurbatov added. One big bid is already on the table – for the final of the Union of European Football Associations Champions League, held this year in London.
> 
> Amid the construction surge, close attention is being paid to profitability, maintains a manager from ISR Capital Investments, the local property developer for the Hilton. He estimated that the 300-room hotel “will cost us more than $140 million in [privately funded] investments.”
> 
> “We have attracted a $91 million loan from the Turkish YapiKredi Bank for this purpose. Of course, we would not do that if we were not confident about the project’s financial efficiency,” said the manager, who asked not to be named.
> 
> Aside from the Hilton, ISR Capital Investments’ parent company, ISR Group, manages the Radisson and two smaller hotels, the Park Inn and Sultan Inn.
> Other local companies are cashing in on the interest in luxury hotels, too.
> 
> The influential Pasha Holding, active in the banking, construction, travel and insurance sectors, will manage The Four Seasons and JW Marriott Hotels; Gilan Holding, with interests in the manufacturing, construction and food industries, is working on the Kempinski, while Azinco, part of Azersun Holding, the country’s largest food exporter, is handling the Fairmont.
> 
> Turkey’s Dedeman Hotels & Resorts Group will manage the Dedeman Baku Hotel.
> 
> For now, expectations run high that these groups will benefit from their investments – assuming that the government succeeds with its “conference tourism” strategy. Commented Kenan Aslanly, an analyst at Baku’s Public Finance Monitoring Center: “If this strategy is successfully implemented, the country will win both economically and politically.”


http://www.eurasianet.org/node/61545


----------



## Galandar

Shopping Center in Montino district - Approved


----------



## Galandar

Ministry of Energy and Industry - Proposed


----------



## Galandar

Information Center for Baku Olympic Stadium - Proposed


----------



## Galandar

Shark Residences - Approved


----------



## Minsk

Very beautiful projects!!=)


----------



## Galandar

Some more renderings from White City development project in Baku:

*Baku City Mall*

Baku, Azerbaijan

The Baku City Mall is a retail and entertainment magnet for both the new White City, Baku district and the entire city. Fully integrated with the new development and accentuated by the iconic Spine Bridge, the mall is a major landmark on both Nobel Blvd. and the Caspian Sea itself. Inspired by major international shopping districts and monuments including the Milan Galleria and Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, the mall is intended to become the most important urban shopping and leisure destination in
Azerbaijan. The exterior of the mall features a contemporary highly curved aesthetic, using precision cut stone facades and columns, with glass and steel. The more than two million square foot interior of this massive complex includes many classical elements and is divided into several shopping zones or districts. These include a high fashion area, an entertainment district, an extensive traditional souk, a hypermarket, many cafes and restaurants and a modern international food court. The grade level plan of the three-level complex is in the form of a racetrack with several extensions that connect to the adjacent structures and open spaces. The entertainment and leisure district includes an Olympic size ice rink that overlooks the Caspian Sea, a multiplex cinema, a family entertainment center and a glass elevator that rises up through the interior of a three-story aquarium. F+A
























































*Fountain Square*

Baku, Azerbaijan

Fountain Square and the Fountain Square district are the heart of the entire White City, Baku development. The square, and the gardens and walkways to the north and south constitute the central spine of the entire master-planned district. This lushly landscaped and highly designed corridor of green open space, civic amenities and architecture, and pedestrian walkways links the Central Business District to the Baku City Mall and the Caspian Sea, including the iconic bridge over Nobel Blvd. The district slopes gently toward the shore and revolves around Fountain Square itself, a broad public plaza centered on a monumental fountain. This attractive public gathering place and pedestrian promenade, filled with fountains, ponds, benches, lawns and greenery, also has direct access to the Metro and other forms of transportation. The district includes a fashionable retail, residential and commercial neighborhood that surrounds the public park and connects to the rest of the city to the east and west. Filled with restaurants and cafes, a wide variety of shops, stores and services, Fountain Square encompasses a sunlit, open-air retail shopping and garden district with large courtyards and smaller courts, pedestrian streets and intimate lanes or mews. The retail district is strategically
integrated with urban residential buildings, both within the inner square and courtyard
area and immediately surrounding the central shopping district. F+A
























































*Cable Stayed Bridge*

Baku, Azerbaijan

The Cable Stayed Bridge is not only an extremely graceful, visually striking work of art and engineering; it is a vital part of the new infrastructure of Baku, Azerbaijan. Two
massive pylons join at an apex in shape of an immense wishbone. Cable stays hung
symmetrically from each side of this tapering apex suspend the bridge deck. The sleek, gracefully curved stainless steel tower rises at a sharp angle upward from the bridge high into the air. The equally graceful and taut suspension cables stretch from the tower to the deck of bridge at precisely calculated angles, perfectly balancing the force of gravity and the intrinsic stress on each side of the tower. This juxtaposition of forceful and dynamic elements brings forth an expressive representation of movement,
like a catapult in action. Designed for pedestrians, the bridge will be paved with stone and teak wood planks. The gleaming, burnished quality of the polished steel will be reflected in the glass railing on each side of the walkway. The sweeping, streamlined
shape of the bridge suggests a mid-air suspension of natural forces and objects, much like a bird in flight. The bridge is a lynchpin and focal point for the ensemble design of the entire district, creating the sense of a single public complex, a linear park extending the spine that runs through the city to the shore of the Caspian Sea. F+A






































*Baku City Mall Tower*

Baku, Azerbaijan

The elliptical City Mall Tower soars vigorously upward, as if drawn toward the sun like a
living creature made of glass and steel. The curved surface of the structure is strategically clad in both clear and reflective glass. The reflective glass curves and tapers towards the summit, creating an illusion to the eye that the tower is opening itself up to the sky and expressing the expansive balconies at the upper levels. The clear glass covers the narrow ends of the ellipse, creating a sense of lightness and transparency. The reflective glass curtain wall envelops the broad sides of the oval, which are oriented toward the spectacular views of the coast of the Caspian Sea and old town Baku beyond. There are balconies at every level, but on the wide sides of the ellipse the balconies gradually increase in size toward the top, matching the tapering reflective glass wall and enhancing the sense of upward movement. The 100-meter tower comprises a four level penthouse hotel, five floors of residential apartments, and 16 levels of office space. The hotel, residences and offices each have separate entrances but share a common automotive drop-off. Parking is both adjacent and subterranean with the valet located underground. Adjacent to the public boardwalk on the Caspian Sea, this gleaming, subtly curvilinear structure towers over the adjacent Baku City Mall and the nearby Fountain Square Gardens. F+A


----------



## ruslan33

^great projects, let's hope they will use new technologies to make those ares eco-friendly.


----------



## Galandar

^^ I hope so too 

*BTW GREAT NEWS!!! We have 1st U/C building of White City*

Construction of one building in Green Hill District is started. Constructor is AQP Insaat.

Construction start: May 2010
Construction end: December 2011










Photo of advertisement by Mustafayev Qorxmaz:










www.aqp-az.com


----------



## Galandar

Respublika Hotel - Completed


----------



## Taxidriver

Galandar said:


> *Forum Baku Mall - Approved*



Galnadar it's look like this Mall will be located on Karl Markx :nuts:


----------



## Taxidriver

Galandar said:


> Some more renderings from White City development project in Baku:
> 
> *Baku City Mall*
> 
> Baku, Azerbaijan
> 
> The Baku City Mall is a retail and entertainment magnet for both the new White City, Baku district and the entire city. Fully integrated with the new development and accentuated by the iconic Spine Bridge, the mall is a major landmark on both Nobel Blvd. and the Caspian Sea itself. Inspired by major international shopping districts and monuments including the Milan Galleria and Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, the mall is intended to become the most important urban shopping and leisure destination in
> Azerbaijan. The exterior of the mall features a contemporary highly curved aesthetic, using precision cut stone facades and columns, with glass and steel. The more than two million square foot interior of this massive complex includes many classical elements and is divided into several shopping zones or districts. These include a high fashion area, an entertainment district, an extensive traditional souk, a hypermarket, many cafes and restaurants and a modern international food court. The grade level plan of the three-level complex is in the form of a racetrack with several extensions that connect to the adjacent structures and open spaces. The entertainment and leisure district includes an Olympic size ice rink that overlooks the Caspian Sea, a multiplex cinema, a family entertainment center and a glass elevator that rises up through the interior of a three-story aquarium. F+A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fountain Square*
> 
> Baku, Azerbaijan
> 
> Fountain Square and the Fountain Square district are the heart of the entire White City, Baku development. The square, and the gardens and walkways to the north and south constitute the central spine of the entire master-planned district. This lushly landscaped and highly designed corridor of green open space, civic amenities and architecture, and pedestrian walkways links the Central Business District to the Baku City Mall and the Caspian Sea, including the iconic bridge over Nobel Blvd. The district slopes gently toward the shore and revolves around Fountain Square itself, a broad public plaza centered on a monumental fountain. This attractive public gathering place and pedestrian promenade, filled with fountains, ponds, benches, lawns and greenery, also has direct access to the Metro and other forms of transportation. The district includes a fashionable retail, residential and commercial neighborhood that surrounds the public park and connects to the rest of the city to the east and west. Filled with restaurants and cafes, a wide variety of shops, stores and services, Fountain Square encompasses a sunlit, open-air retail shopping and garden district with large courtyards and smaller courts, pedestrian streets and intimate lanes or mews. The retail district is strategically
> integrated with urban residential buildings, both within the inner square and courtyard
> area and immediately surrounding the central shopping district. F+A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cable Stayed Bridge*
> 
> Baku, Azerbaijan
> 
> The Cable Stayed Bridge is not only an extremely graceful, visually striking work of art and engineering; it is a vital part of the new infrastructure of Baku, Azerbaijan. Two
> massive pylons join at an apex in shape of an immense wishbone. Cable stays hung
> symmetrically from each side of this tapering apex suspend the bridge deck. The sleek, gracefully curved stainless steel tower rises at a sharp angle upward from the bridge high into the air. The equally graceful and taut suspension cables stretch from the tower to the deck of bridge at precisely calculated angles, perfectly balancing the force of gravity and the intrinsic stress on each side of the tower. This juxtaposition of forceful and dynamic elements brings forth an expressive representation of movement,
> like a catapult in action. Designed for pedestrians, the bridge will be paved with stone and teak wood planks. The gleaming, burnished quality of the polished steel will be reflected in the glass railing on each side of the walkway. The sweeping, streamlined
> shape of the bridge suggests a mid-air suspension of natural forces and objects, much like a bird in flight. The bridge is a lynchpin and focal point for the ensemble design of the entire district, creating the sense of a single public complex, a linear park extending the spine that runs through the city to the shore of the Caspian Sea. F+A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baku City Mall Tower*
> 
> Baku, Azerbaijan
> 
> The elliptical City Mall Tower soars vigorously upward, as if drawn toward the sun like a
> living creature made of glass and steel. The curved surface of the structure is strategically clad in both clear and reflective glass. The reflective glass curves and tapers towards the summit, creating an illusion to the eye that the tower is opening itself up to the sky and expressing the expansive balconies at the upper levels. The clear glass covers the narrow ends of the ellipse, creating a sense of lightness and transparency. The reflective glass curtain wall envelops the broad sides of the oval, which are oriented toward the spectacular views of the coast of the Caspian Sea and old town Baku beyond. There are balconies at every level, but on the wide sides of the ellipse the balconies gradually increase in size toward the top, matching the tapering reflective glass wall and enhancing the sense of upward movement. The 100-meter tower comprises a four level penthouse hotel, five floors of residential apartments, and 16 levels of office space. The hotel, residences and offices each have separate entrances but share a common automotive drop-off. Parking is both adjacent and subterranean with the valet located underground. Adjacent to the public boardwalk on the Caspian Sea, this gleaming, subtly curvilinear structure towers over the adjacent Baku City Mall and the nearby Fountain Square Gardens. F+A


:cheers:
Inshallah it will be realised . Will be great place to live and work......


----------



## Aka_04

*New Baku*

I wonder to know what is time period for completion Baku White City project?
I don't think it is short time period


----------



## Taxidriver

Galandar said:


> Shopping Center in Montino district - Approved



Don't looks so much promising....But if it will be located on place of Narimanov cinema it will be highly effective otherwise next AMAY on agenda :bash:


----------



## Galandar

On this picture of completed Park Bulvar Mall you can see under construction Hilton Baku. Facade works as well the construction of the whole building are going on


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Respublika Hotel is really great kay: Show that most of them time, it is not necessarily high rises that have the most interesting architecture :cheers:


----------



## Aka_04

All of them very beautiful buildings. So Baku is very attractive city. 
Do anybody here have information about Dedeman Hotel, which is under construction? Where is hotel location? Which part of the city? Thank you


----------



## Galandar

Aka_04 said:


> All of them very beautiful buildings. So Baku is very attractive city.
> Do anybody here have information about Dedeman Hotel, which is under construction? Where is hotel location? Which part of the city? Thank you


Dedeman Baku hotel is located in Bilgah (near Amburan resort). They have finished the concrete works and the opening is expected in 2011.

Here is the rendering


----------



## Aka_04

I remember one of the newspapers wrote about this hotel. According that newspaper this hotel (Bilgah) must be 7 star with spesial lift which brings people from hotel to seaside. Interesting is it true?


----------



## Galandar

Aka_04 said:


> I remember one of the newspapers wrote about this hotel. According that newspaper this hotel (Bilgah) must be 7 star with spesial lift which brings people from hotel to seaside. Interesting is it true?


What I know about this hotel is that it will be a 5* resort complex on the north coast of Absheron peninsula operated by Turkish Dedeman Hotels. That is all!


----------



## Aka_04

Do you know something about the Globus Plaza project? It is on my way and I have not seen any movement in this project for a long time.


----------



## Galandar

Aka_04 said:


> Do you know something about the Globus Plaza project? It is on my way and I have not seen any movement in this project for a long time.


It has been on hold for a long time but since the building is almost finished I think they will finish it up soon


----------



## Galandar

Absheron JW Marriott - Construction Update 23.06.2010


----------



## Galandar

Flame Towers - Construction Update


----------



## Aka_04

Huge Building. Who knows which of these buildings is Fairmont hotel?


----------



## Aka_04

Galandar said:


> Flame Towers - Construction Update


Huge Construction. Who knows which of these buildings is Fairmont hotel?


----------



## Aka_04

I would like to get information about high level hotel brands which are not in Baku, yet. 
For example, Ritz Carlton, Sheraton, Swiss hotel, Intercontinental, Sofitel and etc.

Are there any projects about bringing these hotel brands to our country?

thank you


----------



## Galandar

Aka_04 said:


> Huge Building. Who knows which of these buildings is Fairmont hotel?


Fairmont hotel is the highest under construction tower of Flame Towers. As you know the new international hotel chains coming to Baku at this stage are Fairmont, Hilton, Marriott, Four Seasons and Dedeman. At the same time there is an agreement between Gilan Holding and Kempinski so Kempinski is expected to be in Creascent hotel by Gilan Holding.
As for Ritz Carlton, Sheraton etc. we have no information about them coming to Azerbaijan yet.


----------



## Aka_04

I have heard that Sheraton was decided to operate Absheron hotel, but changed something.


----------



## Galandar

Aka_04 said:


> I have heard that Sheraton was decided to operate Absheron hotel, but changed something.


There were negotiations not only with Sheraton but also with Intercontinental. Eventually, the investor chose Marriott JW


----------



## charlottesville

Galandar said:


> Flame Towers - Construction Update


woooow great good job baku :cheers:


----------



## Aka_04

It seems to be highest building in Baku, taking into acount the hills which of them buildings located


----------



## Galandar

Aka_04 said:


> It seems to be highest building in Baku, taking into acount the hills which of them buildings located


Even without hills Flame Towers will be the highest buildings not only in Baku but in the whole Caucasus (at least for some years). The overground height of the highest tower will be 182 m and with underground floors it will exceed 200 m


----------



## Aka_04

Galandar said:


> Even without hills Flame Towers will be the highest buildings not only in Baku but in the whole Caucasus (at least for some years). The overground height of the highest tower will be 182 m and with underground floors it will exceed 200 m


It is quite comprehensive information. Thank you.
But I don't see any news or photos about new projects in Baku. All of these projects is on discussion for quite long time. 
Except only Baku White City. Concerning this project scale and investment is intended to invest to project are very tremendous. I think it will take long time to finish it, for instance 5-7 years at least.


----------



## Galandar

*As seen from the sea - Construction Update 22.08.2010*
_by user Bodriy_


----------



## Aka_04

*SOCAR*


----------



## Aka_04

*VIP Lifestyle Center U/C*















































Lifestyle Center is a social residence having the purposes of Accommodation, Relaxation, Working and Entertainment which will be constructed on the land located in Buzovna town of Baku City of Azerbaijan. Gross building area is 7543 m². In the general lay-out of the complex, Main Building, Entrance Building, Sports Facilities, Technical Areas and Pool are located. Main Building consists of 3 normal floors and one basement floor. General architectural planning consists of two blocks and main entrance portal. One of the block has 9 quest rooms and multipurpose areas for the use of quests. The other block is the areas designed for the manager. Each two blocks are connected from the portal in the middle. Vertical circulation is maintained from here. In basement floor; relaxation, fitting rooms, showers and toilets, service rooms, laundry and dry cleaning, industrial cuisine and cold storages, vegetable and dry commodity storages, mechanical and electronical control rooms for personnel are available.

In the ground floor; 2 pieces of multi-purpose hall (restaurant, reception room, meeting room), toilets for men and women, 2 pieces of meeting room, 1 piece of special restaurant, 2 pieces of special studying room, reception and welcoming hall and service places are available. In the first floor; double suit room together with 9 pieces of bathroom, 2 pieces of Turkish bath, fitness and massage room, 2 pieces of special meeting room, 2 pieces of special studying room, 1 piece of dressing room, headship accommodation section together with studying room and service places are available. In the second floor, a swimming pool with a folding top is available. The structure of the building is reinforced concrete. Roof luminaries and foyer roofs are dissolved by steel construction. Electrical and mechanical systems are dissolved by intelligent systems with central control and which can be located separately for each unit. Plain and net sites in its interior architecture will be composed by using a rich concept and quality materials. The construction of the building continues.



Some new pictures from construction place:





































:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Aka_04

*Cinema Club (project)*






































I liked this project


----------



## Aka_04

*Baku SKating Rink*




























Removable,low-budget, non-sportive or competitive, mostly entertainment oriented Ice Skate Rings with an average capacity of 200 spectators and accomodating basic gastronomical functions were demanded to be built in various locations in the city center of Baku. For this scope 3 different options based on varying strategies are projected.

ICE DOME : THe idea of ‘Ice Tent’ Project is based on the Space Frame System built aproximately on 1500 m2 surface having 26 m diameter and this modular tent’s radius can be enlarged by prolonging the structure and to make it fit to the plot. The present offer handles the area in square meters which accommodates the optimal skating rink and the functional spaces are suggested as moveable “stands” within open planning. The sugested stands are to bring down the cost and to form the dialectic within the dome easily structured amorphous geometrical patterns. İf required, stands can be removed making the place available for other activities. To reduce the Space Frame System Project cost and for achieving the analogous aesthetical effects same with İCE CUBE alternative canvas or textile may be used. But depending on the project and its prestige demands a shopping area can be offered.

ICE WORLD : ‘Ice World’ is an option as an alternative to the alternatives Ice Cube and Ice Dome as a permanent option and is suggested as a concrete structure. It is situated in a 800 sqm construction area on an axial plan. The entrance and check point is directed to a central hall and a cafe area on this axis accomodating the perception of the ring area and the functional spaces are plugged – in to this main axis. Additionally it is projected to enlarge the building up on the possibilities of the land and space requirements along this axis. Furthermore the ring area is projected to be ‘convertible’ as an arena on demand.

ICE CUBE : ‘Ice Cube’ option is consisting of a modular, sectional steel system ‘pluged in’ to a 200 sqm functional strip. A number of 200 spectator seat, and a 300 sqm natural ice ring area is proposed as an optimum adviced necessity to generate a healty ring environment over a total of 1000 sqm of construction area. The concept is based on the proposal of expansion of the building upon shifting of the 4.5 m basic modules. Enclosed spaces as adressed as ‘ functional strip’ consists of entrance, ticket sales and check point, renting and sales units, WC’s and a climatized cafe and administration space on the upper floor. The space surrounding the ring is reserved as a ‘free space’ consisting of kiosks and viewing areas. Additionally an open bar area is also proposed for the users of the ring. The ‘envelope’ of the ‘ Cube ‘ is proposed to be either Polycarbone or Profilit Glass System, even to Project the ephemeral character of the building besides to control the daylight and to support the image of ‘Ice Cube’ in night vision with artificial lightning. Polycarbon is suggested to minimize system weights and construction costs.


----------



## Aka_04

*Fuzuli Park (concept)*


----------



## Aka_04

*The new Baku (Business Traveller)*

http://www.businesstraveller.com/archive/2010/may-2010/destinations/the-new-baku

The new Baku

Oil wealth is transforming Azerbaijan’s capital at a rapid rate, says Mark Caswell

If you had to guess the world’s fastest-growing economy of the past few years, what would you say? Most people would probably plump for China, possibly India – maybe even Dubai before the bubble burst.

It’s unlikely many would consider the former Soviet state of Azerbaijan, with a population of less than ten million inhabitants. But between 2006 and 2008 this oil- and gas-rich country topped the GDP real-growth rate table, and was only beaten into second place in 2009 by the Middle Eastern emirate of Qatar.

To understand why, you need to go back to the early 1990s, when Azerbaijan emerged from the shadows of Russian rule following the collapse of the Soviet Union. There followed three more years of instability caused by the war with Armenia over the enclave of Nagorno-Karabakh in south-western Azerbaijan – the territory remains disputed to this day but a ceasefire was reached in 1994. After that came a 30-year agreement between the State Oil Company of Azerbaijan Republic (SOCAR) and about a dozen oil firms, including BP and Exxon, to explore the country’s deepwater oil fields.

Huge revenues from oil and gas have brought boom times to Baku, the capital and home to more than a fifth of the country’s population. Everywhere you look, cranes signal another residential or hotel development, while older buildings in the city centre have been scrubbed to within an inch of their lives to project a feeling of wealth in line with the luxury boutiques now housed inside.

The city lies at a crossroads between east and west, and ideologically, although about 95 per cent of its inhabitants are Muslim, and Azerbaijan was the Capital of Islamic Culture in 2009, the country officially remains a secular state, and only a small minority of the population attend mosques. Azerbaijan joined the Council of Europe in 2001, and the country has courted global recognition, including a bid for the 2016 Olympic Games (it was unsuccessful).

At the forefront of new Baku is Pasha Construction, a private investment consortium responsible for two forthcoming mixed-use developments – Port Baku Towers and Port Baku Residence. So called because they are to be built on the site of the city’s port, which is being rebuilt away from the centre, the Towers project will comprise 65,000 sqm of office space, restaurants and a spa and health centre, while Port Baku Residence will have 375,000 sqm of residential and retail units, complete with a gym and wellness complex, and conference space.

Ahead of this, Pasha will open two hotels in the city next year – the Four Seasons Baku, and JW Marriott Absheron Hotel and Residences. With expats flooding in to work in the oil and gas industry, Baku is crying out for international hotel brands, with only two Hyatt properties (Hyatt Regency and Park Hyatt), and a further two Rezidor hotels (Radisson Blu and Park Inn) already established here.

The 177-room Four Seasons is located next to SOCAR’s headquarters, facing the seafront promenade, and features an exterior inspired by late-19th century French architecture, reminiscent of the Four Seasons George V in Paris. Facilities will include two restaurants, an 800 sqm business centre, a 1,500 sqm ballroom, and 1,600 sqm of spa and fitness space. The 20-storey JW Marriott Absheron will overlook Freedom Square and will feature 228 rooms, a 1,000 sqm ballroom, 16 levels of private residences and apartments, and office and retail space.

In addition, Pasha is developing the 152-room Amburan Marriott Beach Resort on the shores of the Caspian Sea just outside the capital, with tennis courts, indoor and outdoor pools, a bowling alley and 300 metres of private beach.

Not content with housing the city’s influx of new visitors, Pasha also wants to keep them entertained. It has recently opened Chinar, a trendy glass-fronted restaurant cum nightclub over two floors, with pan-Asian dining overseen by a team formerly of London’s Hakkasan. It has a VIP lounge and a teahouse with an outdoor terrace and bamboo grove. It’s the sort of place that would have been unthinkable under Soviet rule, and if the packed launch party was anything to go by – attended by members of the president’s family and an array of wealthy Azeris – it’s a sign of things to come.

Next year, Hilton and Fairmont are also due to boost the number of branded hotels in the city. Hilton’s first property in Azerbaijan is expected to open next autumn, and will feature 300 rooms, an indoor pool, a health club, two restaurants, and “extensive conference and meeting facilities”. The 347-room Fairmont Baku will form part of the futuristic three-pronged Flame Towers project, which will also include residential and commercial space. It will be located next to the city’s parliament buildings overlooking the Caspian Sea.

Initially, at least, these hotels will fulfil the growing market for business travel. The city’s tourism industry is in its infancy, and at more than £800 for a return economy flight with Bmi, it’s unlikely many from the UK will be visiting Baku for a weekend getaway any time soon. Still, Javad Marandi, managing partner of Pasha Construction, believes much has been done to make Azerbaijan attractive to international tourists.

“Over the past five years, substantial measures have been taken to improve our offering to tourists. These include the creation of eight national parks, improved infrastructure into the regions and a legislative focus on developing our tourism industry,” he says.

Work is also being done to restore the old walled inner city of Ichari Shahar, which is worth a visit if you have some spare time. A UNESCO World Heritage site, its attractions include the 12th-century Maiden Tower and Shirvanshah’s Palace. In 2008, a masterplan was drawn up for the restoration or conservation of every cobbled road and historic building in the district, right down to the underground infrastructure and street lighting. As a result, much of this area is under wraps at the moment as the works continue.

The city is also wooing tourists with the forthcoming Heydar Aliyev Cultural Centre, which will house a museum, library, landscaped gardens and 21,000 sqm of conference space. The complex is being designed by British Iraqi architect Zaha Hadid, who was responsible for projects including the forthcoming Dongdaemun Design Park and Plaza in Seoul, and who played an important role in Azerbaijan’s Olympics bid.

While Baku is no Dubai in terms of record-breaking buildings and huge reclamation projects, it is aiming to put itself on the map with a number of interesting construction projects. A circular walkway is being built on the shores of the Caspian that will stretch 30km from the Ahmadli area of the city to the location of what will be the world’s largest flag. At 2,625 sqm, the size of about four tennis courts, it will fly from a 160-metre high pole.

Marandi says: “The pace of change, growth and internationalisation in Baku is astonishing to people who don’t know our city. But as one of the world’s fastest-growing economies for several years, we are more than used to this pace of change. What would a few years ago have seemed an impossible step now seems like business as usual. Baku is ready.”

Getting there

Bmi (flybmi.com) flies daily from London Heathrow to Baku, and Azerbaijan Airlines (azal.az) offers a three-times weekly service between the two capitals.

Useful links

* pashaconstruction.com
* fourseasons.com
* marriott.com
* hilton.com
* fairmont.com
* chinar-dining.com


----------



## Galandar

Flame Towers - August 2010

Some more pictures from user Azer Akhundov:





































Office Tower:










Residence Tower:










Hotel Tower:


----------



## Galandar

Hilton Baku - August 2010











Port Baku and Yeni Hayat - August 2010


----------



## Aka_04

*Azerbaijan Flag*











Azerbaijan flag's flagpole is the highest flagpole over the world. Yesterday we opened it officially.


----------



## emil_tdk

На Бакинском бульваре открыт 5D - кинозал
02.09.2010 09:08

БАКУ, 2 сен – 1NEWS.AZ

На днях в Баку на территории бульвара (Национальный приморский парк) был открыт мини-кинозал для просмотра фильмов в формате 5D.

Управление Национального приморского парка прилагает максимальные усилия для того, чтобы гости и жители столицы Азербайджана могли на территории бульвара не только отдохнуть, но и просмотреть кино с объемным изображением в формате 5D.

Как сообщил 1news.az заместитель начальника Управления Назим Меджидов, стоимость билетов на сеанс составит 5 манатов.

«Стоимость одного сеанса протяженностью 10 минут - 5 манатов. За это время можно просмотреть один или два фильма и испытать целый спектр самых различных ощущений.

Многие зрители в кинозале удивляются, когда во время просмотра фильмов реально на коже видят капли воды. Это хорошо работают спецэффекты. Я думаю, что лучше один раз просмотреть фильм в формате 5D, чем пытаться передать те ощущения, которые испытывает зритель, сидя в кресле, которое постоянно движется», - отметил в интервью 1news.az Назим Меджидов.

Наряду с этим он заявил, что на территории бульвара и в дальнейшем будут появляться новейшие достижения в области просмотра фильмов. Отметим, что для просмотра фильмов в новом формате для зрителей существуют возрастные ограничения.


----------



## Galandar

Photosession from the official opening ceremony of Flag Plaza


----------



## ruslan33

^WOW


----------



## mr_peanutbutter

If architecture is a glamorous fashion event, then Baku is definitely a show-stopper! Good and great building designs!


----------



## Galandar

AGA business center - Completed


----------



## Galandar

*ZQAN Tower - September 19, 2010*
_by Mubariz Mustafazadeh_


----------



## Galandar

*Cultural Center named after Heydar Aliyev - September 19, 2010*
_by Mubariz Mustafazadeh_


----------



## Srba

Aka_04 said:


> Azerbaijan flag's flagpole is the highest flagpole over the world. Yesterday we opened it officially.


Looks amazing:cheers:


----------



## Galandar

*Construction update September 18, 2010*
_by user Zucker_


----------



## Galandar

*Flame Towers - Construction Update 16.09.2010*
_by user jackues_


----------



## makkillottu

I was thinking: what a great and giant development in Baku, looks like Caspian's Dubai! 

Well done!!


----------



## Galandar

Heydar Aliyev Cultural Center - May 2011


----------



## Galandar

Absheron JW Marriott - May 2011


----------



## Galandar

ZQAN Tower - May 2011


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku - May 2011





























Hilton Baku - April/May 2011


----------



## Galandar

Flagpole and extension of Baku seaside boulevard - May 2011











New building of Oxford School - May 2011


----------



## Galandar

5* Badamdar Hotel - Completed


----------



## Galandar

Flame Towers - May 2011


----------



## Galandar

Baku Olympic Stadium - Groundbreaking Ceremony June 2011


----------



## Galandar

Yeni Hayat - May 2011











Construction area of BWC http://www.bakuwhitecity.com - May 2011


----------



## Galandar

Carpet Museum - March 2011


----------



## Galandar

Four Seasons - March 2011


----------



## Galandar

Maybe nothing special but still, another McDonald's outlet was opened in Akhmedli district of Baku


----------



## Galandar

*Baku Oil Museum - Approved*
_Projected by Anomorphosis Architects (Greece)_

The Design of the Oil Museum is a mixture of built space and landscape. It includes two major areas: The Museum Building Complex, and the Landscape of the Seven Parks. The Seven Parks are designed as seven elliptical areas whose arrangement has the form of a large theatrical contoured space facing the Museum Building-Complex.

The form of the Museum Building Complex is designed as a composition of two long Oil-blobs which are spurting out of the side of the landscape and the surrounding Park Lake.

The general form of the designed scheme is inspired by the combination of forms of the Earth and the Oil. Both main forms: the Landscape Theatrical space and the Oil-blobs, explore the transformation of the natural to the cultural, the transformation of the natural environment and natural material to the man-made structures. They explore the animation of the natural at the service of the human use and living. The curved theater-form operates as an animation of the naturally inclined landscape, and the blob-form as an animation of the surface of the thick liquid.

During the second phase of the project we introduced a hotel and conference center, and university complex.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

^^excelent news galandar!


----------



## Galandar

^^ Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

New terminal at Heydar Aliyev International Airport - U/C






































Groundbreaking ceremony - March 2011


----------



## Galandar

Royal Park - April 2011


----------



## Galandar

National Gymnastics Arena - U/C

The facilities include a 7,000 seat gymnastics arena, retail units, restaurants and cafes.


----------



## Galandar

Dalga Arena - Completed


----------



## Galandar

AZAL Stadium - Completed


----------



## Galandar

ZQAN Tower - March 2011











Concept of ZQAN Tower within the Fountain City


----------



## Galandar

28 Mall - May 2011










[/B]_by user elki_palki_


----------



## Galandar

Pearl of Azerbaijan - Proposed for Zira (Nargin) island





































_By user Rapho_


----------



## Galandar

*London cabs in Baku*

Some of the London Taxi TX4 cars delivered to Baku within a contract with the leading London taxi manufacturer Manganese Bronze Holdings began operation today, on Monday June 13, 2011.

Earlier, Azerbaijan received the first 150 purple London Taxi TX4s within the contract. The contract was signed with the manufacturer for 1,000 cars. All the cars will be delivered to Baku by late 2011.

_13.06.2011
Gün.Az_


----------



## Araz19

*Baku Bay bridge to cost $1.8bn
Fri 17 June 2011 09:35 GMT | 5:35 Local Time
*

The estimated cost of a road bridge across Baku bay is $1.8bn, according to a head of department at Azerbaijan's Transport Ministry.
South Korea’s Dong Sang Engineering are to present a feasibility study for the bridge to the Transport Ministry by the end of July, Sadraddin Mammadov, head of the Transport Ministry's economic and transport policy department, told journalists on Friday.

He said the study would subsequently be presented to the government.

Mammadov said the project cost was estimated at $1.8bn.

“There is a plan to create an international consortium for the project to invest in the development, planning and operation of the bridge. As soon as the new bridge repays the investments, it will be transferred to Azerbaijan. Azerbaijan will not invest in the project,” Mammadov said.

The bridge will link Shikh, southwest of Baku, with Zikh to the east.

1news.az


----------



## Galandar

*Roseville Residence - Completed*
_by user Mstyle_


----------



## Galandar

Izmir Residence - June 2011


----------



## Galandar

Baku Tennis Academy is almost ready to host Baku Cup tournament


----------



## makkillottu

What about them?


----------



## Galandar

^^ Those are two more proposals for a modular type of venue for Eurovision Song Contest 2012

The first announced proposal was this one


----------



## Galandar

*Silk Way has given its hotel under the opening of first Sheraton hotel in Azerbaijan*

_Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (NYSE:HOT) announces that it has signed an agreement with Silk Way Airlines LLC to open a Sheraton hotel in Baku, Azerbaijan this Fall._










The opening of the Sheraton Baku Airport Hotel marks the entry of Starwood into the country and is part of the company’s strategic expansion plan to open more than 60 Sheraton hotels around the world in the next three years.

Roeland Vos, President, Starwood Hotels & Resorts, Europe, Africa, and Middle East has reported that the hotel marks an exciting milestone for Starwood’s continued growth throughout Eastern Europe.

"Reaching out to new frontiers is a focus of our expansion strategy, so we are delighted to partner with Silk Way Airlines as we debut the first Starwood hotel in Azerbaijan. Baku is the main economic hub of the country and one of the most important tourist destinations in the region. Sheraton’s strong reputation will assist in further positioning Baku as a destination for the international travelers" ,- Vos commented.

The Sheraton Baku Airport Hotel will be located directly in front of the Heydar Aliyev International Airport, the main airport in Baku. The hotel will have 207 guest rooms, including 14 suites, offering the only branded accommodation option in the vicinity of the airport. The hotel will also have different restaurants, conference and rest halls.

"The country continues to grow economically, Heydar Aliyev International Airport has become more of a focus because it provides travellers with their very first impression of the country. We believe that our partnership with a globally recognized company such as Starwood Hotels & Resorts will have a great impact on the development of hospitality in Azerbaijan going forward," said Mr. Jaouad Dbila, Vice-Chairman, Supervisory Board, Silk Way Holding.

Sheraton will open on the basis of available hotel Holiday Inn.

_22.06.2011
Fineko/abc.az_


----------



## XD

Galandar said:


> ^^ Those are two more proposals for a modular type of venue for Eurovision Song Contest 2012
> 
> The first announced proposal was this one


So they want to build it in one year? Hard to belive...hno:


----------



## Galandar

^^ Not exactly this one, but one of the several proposals presented to Azerbaijani side. The opened to public ones you see here are not the only and the best options. Let's wait a bit and we gonna see the winning project. This gonna be a modular type of arena for some 20 000 people.


----------



## Galandar

Kempinski Badamdar - Completed


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku Residence - U/C










Construction update June 2011


----------



## Rekarte

^^
This project is amazing


----------



## Galandar

^^ Thanks!  This gonna be a residential complex with a three-storey modern shopping mall on the podium


----------



## Galandar

Sahil Restaurant - U/C










Construction update June 2011


----------



## Galandar

Kristal Plaza - U/C










Construction update June 2011


----------



## Galandar

McDonald's at 8 KM district of Baku - U/C


----------



## Galandar

*Flame Towers - June 2011*
_Day.az_











*Port Baku - June 2011*
_Livejournal Sapunov; Day.az_


----------



## Galandar

*The main arena and a swimming pool at Baku Tennis Academy are opened*





























*A newly-opened Darnagul became 23-rd subway station of Baku*


----------



## Singidunum

Have they decided on the design of a pier restaurant yet?


----------



## Caravaggio

Great pics but don't the trains look kind of old and sort of clash with the overall modern design of the subway station


----------



## Galandar

Singidunum said:


> Have they decided on the design of a pier restaurant yet?


Yes, they did and it is under construction. Unfortunately, I am not a big fan of the chosen project but they promise it gonna look better than on renders. Let's wait and see


----------



## Galandar

Caravaggio said:


> Great pics but don't the trains look kind of old and sort of clash with the overall modern design of the subway station


This is a question we also raise up all the time. The oldest trains of Baku are from early 2000 and some of them were bought even in 2010-2011. Another question is models of those trains. We buy them from Russian factories producing old-stylish trains, models of 70-80th :down:

Now for sure we gonna have brand new trains for a new third line of Baku metro which is under construction now but for the existing lines I just hope :master:


----------



## ananidze

prosta molacy azeri


----------



## Singidunum

Galandar said:


> This is a question we also raise up all the time. The oldest trains of Baku are from early 2000 and some of them were bought even in 2010-2011. Another question is models of those trains. We buy them from Russian factories producing old-stylish trains, models of 70-80th :down:


Strange. There is no point when they themselves produce and buy new models like Rusich. Why insist on these old models? It's not like Baku needs to be that cheap.


----------



## lukaszek89

Baku is booming! Didn't expect such developments.


----------



## Galandar

ananidze said:


> prosta molacy azeri


Может все-таки азербайджанцы?


----------



## Galandar

Singidunum said:


> Strange. There is no point when they themselves produce and buy new models like Rusich. Why insist on these old models? It's not like Baku needs to be that cheap.


I can't agree more


----------



## Build7

Hey there. Can anyone tell me about Baku Residential Complex project?

http://www.google.ru/imgres?imgurl=...d=0CFcQ8g0&usg=__O_3Howq-lWpQjnMICl475sA6RdM=


----------



## Galandar

^^ We have no fresh news about this project hno:


----------



## El_Greco

Singidunum said:


> Why insist on these old models? It's not like Baku needs to be that cheap.


I like the retro look, modern designs all look the same.


----------



## Galandar

Baku Health Center - U/C


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of Taekwondo Federation and Musado hotel


----------



## Galandar

Medical Diagnostical Center - Completed


----------



## Galandar

*Demolition of KASPAR factory and extension of Baku boulevard*
























































Panoramic views of to be demolished zone


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction works in Buzovna - Completed


----------



## Galandar

Cloverleaf interchange on airport highway - Completed




















New bridge on airport highway near the airport - Completed


----------



## Galandar

Sea Breeze - Completed


















































































http://www.seabreeze.az


----------



## Galandar

Grand Park Plaza - U/C June 2011











New buildings on Bul-Bul avenue - Completed June 2011





























Jale Shopping Center - U/C June 2011


----------



## Galandar

Sahil Restaurant - U/C:

This building designed for 3 different concept of restaurants Azeri, italian and brasilian. These layers are shown on each level with materials and the relation of the program is established with outdoor areas.


----------



## Galandar

Multistorey underground parking in front of AF Mall - U/C


----------



## Galandar

Four Seasons - June 2011










_Photo by teuchterlad http://www.flickr.com/photos/teuchterlad/5927828125/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## manila_eye

wonderful developments. i'll certainly visit this city someday.


----------



## Mehriban

Здравствуйте, Galadar. Скажите пожалуйста, знаете ли Вы кто строит эти замечательные проекты? Т.е. какие строительные компании? Такие как Winter Park,AZAL Tower,Lomonosov Moscow State University.


----------



## Wead

Check Baku Cup 2011 Schedule, results, updates, draws and more here

Baku Cup 2011


----------



## Jim856796

So it looks like they will end up using a renovated Tofig Bahramov Stadium for the 2012 Eurovision Song Contest?


----------



## Binnat

Jim856796 said:


> So it looks like they will end up using a renovated Tofig Bahramov Stadium for the 2012 Eurovision Song Contest?


no,:nocrook: there will be totally new constructed arena near Flag Square. President signed an order about it on last week end.


----------



## Binnat

Binnat said:


> no,:nocrook: there will be totally new constructed arena near Flag Square. President signed an order about it on last week end.


and I think that T.B. stadium will be as plan "B"


----------



## Jim856796

You don't want to end up using the Bakhramov Stadium, I suggest the crews start work on that concert complex effective immediately and the contest takes place in May of next year.


----------



## Mehriban

whether there is information which the company will build a set for Eurovision?


----------



## arabiccamel

Mehriban said:


> whether there is information which the company will build a set for Eurovision?


now this project is under tender.


----------



## Protective Coatings

*Baku Project Contacts*

I'm looking to be in Baku next week and am looking for contacts for some of the big projects. I represent International Paint Protective Coatings. We supply protective coatings for steel along with intumescent fire protection for steel buildings. If there's any projects that you'd like our assitance with please contact me. If there's any projects in the pipeline I'd like to take the opportunity to meet with you to discuss if possible. Thanks


----------



## Mehriban

Who knows what developers are engaged in the construction of Winter Park, AZAL Tower, Lomonosov Moscow State University? help please


----------



## aimant

Eurovision venue is to be constructed by Alpine


----------



## Galandar

Enjoy my photosession of 400 km trip from Buzovna (30 km north-east of Baku) to Xoshbulag, a village in Dashkesan district http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431167 :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Four Seasons - August 2011


----------



## Galandar

*Baku Sports City*










_General project description:_

The Azerbaijan Hockey Federation and the Azerbaijan Wrestling Federation appointed Arup to develop a feasibility study for the master planning of a 27ha site, which will include a hockey stadium and training facilities, wrestling arena, hotel, offices and public outdoor space.

_Current state of the project:_

All conceptual design works are completed, approved and ready for construction work. Currently, preparation work for the reinforcement of soil foundation is under way.

_Investment volume of the project:_

Approx. 160 mln USD

_Involved companies:_

- Arup
- Yeni Hayat Construction Co.
- Wrestling Federation of the Republic of Azerbaijan
- Hockey Federation of the Republic of Azerbaijan


----------



## Galandar

28 May Shopping Mall - Construction update October 2011














































_Photos by user Lekk_


----------



## Galandar

Metropark Shopping & Entertainment Center



















Food-court at Metropark Shopping Center




























Construction update - October 2011




























_Photos by user Lekk_


----------



## Galandar

Yasmin Shopping & Entertainment Complex



















Interior view 





































Construction update - October 2011





























_Photos by user Lekk_


----------



## Galandar

*Yeni Hayat Center*
_Construction update - October 2011
_














































_Photos by user Lekk_


----------



## Galandar

*Altes Plaza*
_Construction update September 2011_


----------



## Galandar

*Altes Park*
_Construction update September 2011_


----------



## Galandar

*Emerald Palace*
_Construction update September 2011_


----------



## Galandar

*Intepe*
Construction update October 2011














































_Photos by user Lekk_


----------



## Galandar

*Oncology corpus of Medical University
*_Construction update October 2011_



















_Photo by user Lekk_


----------



## Galandar

Azerbaijan Diplomatic Academy - U/C





































Construction update September 2011



















_Photos by user Cladman_


----------



## Galandar

*Baku City Project*










A vision developed by ARUP, the Baku City project is aimed at overcoming the contamination caused by the oil industry and re-shaping city profiles across the Caspian region. Serving as a blueprint for urban living, the project is designed to be a model for post-oil-industry cities and to capitalize on the strategic cultural influence of Baku throughout the region.

_Current state of the project:_

The first stage, the conceptual design by ARUP, is completed and currently awaiting approval from the Azerbaijan government. Once the project is approved, financing and detailed project planning for each of the seven different zones will be put in place.

_Investment volume of the project:_

Long-term project with a total investment volume of more than 3 billion GBP.

_Involved companies:_

- Arup
- Akkord Insaat


----------



## timo9

^^


----------



## BaKuCiTy

November 1st, 2011
President of Azerbaijan Ilham Aliyev has inspected today the course of reconstruction works in the area called “Mini Venice” at the Baku Boulevard.

The Head of State saw stands reflecting future views of “Mini Venice” which covers 9740 square meters. The reconstruction work in the area started in June this year.

Six bridges and a tunnel will be built in the area. President Aliyev was informed about the ongoing reconstruction works in the buildings of “Sherg” and “Italy” restaurants.





























The President also inspected the ongoing reconstruction works in the building of the State Carpet Museum, and inquired about what have been done to extend the Boulevard to the State Flag Square.


----------



## Galandar

Cinema "Nizami" after reconstruction




























_President.az_


----------



## BaKuCiTy

President visited Azerbaijan State Song Theater after capital repair and reconstruction.




















President attended the inauguration of the Republican Children`s Clinical Hospital after capital repair and reconstruction.


----------



## Galandar

Grand Park Plaza - Construction update November 2011


----------



## Galandar

Metropark Shopping Center (Interior) - Construction update November 2011





































_Photos by user BENYA_


----------



## Galandar

Galleria Nargiz after reopening





































_Galleria Nargiz_


----------



## BaKuCiTy

14-storey Business Centre and apartments complex at 1210 N.Rafiev Street :




















9-storey Office Building at 13 N.Rafiev Street:




















“Youth micro district” project
The main purpose of this project is to provide flats for young families and specialists in the nearest future, arrange an opportunity of hire-purchase and simultaneously involve people’s finance in construction of new residential complex on the territory of Baku city. Project area comprises 100 ha provided for construction of residential complex for 100000 families. Total period of project realization is 15 years.




















Office building at 20th Site, Salyan Highway - T/O

This 12-storeyed building is located at advantageous crossroad of city and resort areas.


----------



## hater

www.diaholding.com


----------



## hater

photo by simon.j.72


----------



## hater

28 may shopping mall

photo by user Azer Akhundov


----------



## hater

Aviation Residences















































www.diaholding.com


----------



## hater

photo by user emsybax


----------



## hater

stadium Shafa by user emsybax


----------



## CF221

hater said:


> 28 may shopping mall
> 
> photo by user Azer Akhundov


I don't know how it's supposed to look when built, but I LOVE how Baku is trying to densify its cites building classic revival... very suiting and adds alot to the urban feel of Baku... keep on going! :cheers:


----------



## CF221

double post.


----------



## CF221

> =Xtreminal;87275121]Koroglu Station and Park by Alevent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I am very happy that Baku has built a project of such architectural quality and beauty as the Four Seasons Hotel... truly world-class and very beautiful. Its colonnades alne are stylish and refined and makes Baku feel like a very important city (which it is coming to be) I also love the new "spiral" monument with the flag of Azerbaijan. I would set Baku against Dubai in terms of architecture and urban feel any day! :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

CF221 said:


> I have to say I am very happy that Baku has built a project of such architectural quality and beauty as the Sheraton Hotel... truly world-class and very beautiful.


Sheraton? :uh: Sheraton is located at Baku airport and though it is a modern and so on still nothing outstanding  Maybe you meant Four Seasons?


----------



## Daniel_Loves_London

CF221 said:


> =Xtreminal;87275121]Koroglu Station and Park by Alevent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I am very happy that Baku has built a project of such architectural quality and beauty as the Sheraton Hotel... truly world-class and very beautiful. Its colonnades alne are stylish and refined and makes Baku feel like a very important city (which it is coming to be) I also love the new "spiral" monument with the flag of Azerbaijan. I would set Baku against Dubai in terms of architecture and urban feel any day! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks stunning! It would be even better if the build some really modern buildings around the place :cheers:
> 
> I love Paris :bowtie:
Click to expand...


----------



## Galandar

Daniel_Loves_London said:


> CF221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks stunning! It would be even better if the build some really modern buildings around the place :cheers:
> 
> I love Paris :bowtie:
> 
> 
> 
> They do. Baku Olympic Stadium as well as Gymnastics Arena are being built near that place
Click to expand...


----------



## CF221

Galandar said:


> Sheraton? :uh: Sheraton is located at Baku airport and though it is a modern and so on still nothing outstanding  Maybe you meant Four Seasons?


:lol: yeah Four Seasons, my bad :cheers:


----------



## CF221

Galandar said:


> Cinema "Nizami" after reconstruction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _President.az_


Omigawd..... that's some good quality architecture!


----------



## MyTho

1111m???


----------



## BaKuCiTy

You can see Crystal Plaza in this photo











Building in Bakikhanov street after facade renovation











Restoration of Wedding palace




















Residential buildings at Heydar Aliyev avenue - U/C


----------



## BaKuCiTy

Edelweiss Residence - February 12, 2012




















New residential buildings near Ganjlik station











Facade renovation of buildings in H.Aliyev avenue











Reconstruction works in the area of Nizami metro station


----------



## Tiaren

Forgive me my ignorance, but why is Bako so booming right now? They're building and planning all those big ass projects like crazy. :O


----------



## denizpolat

Congratulations Baku,loves from Turkey =) Our brother country


----------



## kamranyeezy

denizpolat said:


> Congratulations Baku,loves from Turkey =) Our brother country


:cheers:


----------



## hater

Baku Venice









































































by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## Jim856796

How many buildings in Baku are named after Heydar Alivev, besides the airport, the indoor arena, and the new cultural centre?


----------



## hater

Jim856796 said:


> How many buildings in Baku are named after Heydar Alivev, besides the airport, the indoor arena, and the new cultural centre?


don't know the exact number but many


----------



## Binnat

Jim856796 said:


> How many buildings in Baku are named after Heydar Alivev, besides the airport, the indoor arena, and the new cultural centre?


Buildings in Baku named after H.A.:

Sports and concert complex
Old concert hall (old name is Respublika Sarayi)
Airport
New Cultural Centre


----------



## Jim856796

^^Anything else named after Heydar Aliyev?


----------



## hater

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Anything else named after Heydar Aliyev?


street is named after him


----------



## Binnat

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Anything else named after Heydar Aliyev?


^^i guess that`s all


----------



## hater

oh also a school is named after him


----------



## BaKuCiTy

and not only in Azerbaijan but also in Turkey, Georgia, Russia, Ukraine, Romania, Jordan, Israel, Uzbekistan, Serbia & maybe in other countries


----------



## gakho

Today Georgian President Mikheil Saakashvili arrived in Baku and said that Georgia and Azerbaijan is willing to host the 2020 European Football Championship. I bet the sports infrastructure in Azerbaijan photos.


----------



## Binnat

gakho said:


> Today Georgian President Mikheil Saakashvili arrived in Baku and said that Georgia and Azerbaijan is willing to host the 2020 European Football Championship. I bet the sports infrastructure in Azerbaijan photos.


gakho, you can see all projects,active construction and reconstruction works here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1193021&page=18

and also i think that if UEFA will approve our application for European Football Championship there will be much more projects from Georgia and Azerbaijan.:cheers:


----------



## gakho

thank you binnat


----------



## Binnat

gakho said:


> thank you binnat


you are welcome


----------



## BaKuCiTy

28 Mall











JW Marriott Absheron




















Azerbaijan Diplomatic Academy




















Baku Airport


----------



## BaKuCiTy

Baku Oxford School




















Baku Crystal Hall











Four Seasons Hotel


----------



## hater

Baku White City



















by Леонид Добин
originally posted by Jiraya92


----------



## hater

Baku Talent's School by Gabbitas_UK. Sponsored by SOCAR. Renders

originally posted by Xterminal


----------



## hater

Boulevard























































by user emsybax


----------



## hater

Boulevard























































by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

Flame Towers 










Boulevard 





































by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

Small Venice


















































































by user emsybax


----------



## hater

reconstruction works
































































by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## hater

by user emsybax


----------



## FromWarsaw

Hater, good job reflecting progessing works at this massive site. The Crystall Hall - Eurovision venue is coming along nicely. Looking forward for grand and magnificient event. 

:cheers:


----------



## hater

thanks but you should thank emsybax for taking all these picture i just post them around =)


----------



## Galandar

Baku: Reaching New Heights


----------



## alheaine

hater said:


> HACC by Azer Akhundov


^^
 wow!!! :applause: tiger Baku.. :cheers::cheers::cheers:

love lots from Las Islas Flipinas.. ♥♥♥


----------



## xuan_antonio

что там по поводу Arenapark?


----------



## Galandar

xuan_antonio said:


> что там по поводу Arenapark?


Please speak English here. It is an international section. Then which exact project do you mean?


----------



## xuan_antonio

sorry. i don't know  Client: Aral group


----------



## Caravaggio

WOW


----------



## Galandar

xuan_antonio said:


> sorry. i don't know  Client: Aral group


They have never started realization of that project so up to now it is only a proposed one


----------



## hater

Baku Marine Plaza




























photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

boulevard extension works























































photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

boulevard extension works













































photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

photos by emsybax


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Extension of boulevard is already completed:










New funicular:




























_Source:_ president.az


----------



## xuan_antonio

yeap


----------



## BE0GRAD

This project would look so much better if there was a lot of greenery around it. Are there plans for trees or at least flowers being planted around the complex?


----------



## BE0GRAD

Oh, now I see. Never mind.


----------



## hater

proposed projects in Baku 



























































































aze.az


----------



## +++OverseeR+++

Last two projects are delicious


----------



## hater

I doubt they will be built though ^^^


----------



## Dragger

Wow, magnificent, very beautiful buildings and projects!!! When is going to be finished the project for the Flame Towers?

Greetings from Bulgaria! Baku is turning in a precious city


----------



## Galandar

Dragger said:


> Wow, magnificent, very beautiful buildings and projects!!! When is going to be finished the project for the Flame Towers?
> 
> Greetings from Bulgaria! Baku is turning in a precious city


Thank you very much! :cheers1:

Flame Towers project is due to completion within this year. First Fairmont hotel will be opened this summer, then mall later in Fall and residential and office towers by the end of this year


----------



## hater

some of the rooms of Fairmont will be open for Eurovision in May


----------



## Bricken Ridge

+++OverseeR+++ said:


> Last two projects are delicious





+1. With very aggressive advertising and selling, I see another Dubai in the making.


----------



## Dragger

And where does the money for these projects come from?

I also saw on one of the pictures from Baku an enormous flag of the country on a beach. Do you know how tall is the post with this flag?


----------



## Galandar

Dragger said:


> And where does the money for these projects come from?
> 
> I also saw on one of the pictures from Baku an enormous flag of the country on a beach. Do you know how tall is the post with this flag?


Infrastructure and the rest public projects are funded by the government. Hotels, business centers, most of the residentials, malls etc. are funded by private sector.

The Flag Pole is 162 m tall. Here are a couple of pictures of it with the surrounding area:


----------



## Dragger

Wow, for second time my jaw fell off  This pole´s amazing! I´m really, really astonished by what I´ve seen here from Baku!

And where does the revenue come from? Tourism, gas, industrial production, agriculture?


----------



## Galandar

Dragger said:


> And where does the revenue come from? Tourism, gas, industrial production, agriculture?


The main revenues are coming from oil and gas sector.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku Residences - 02.05.2012










_Photo by Rupinos shared by Azer Akhundov_


----------



## BE0GRAD

Bricken Ridge said:


> +1. With very aggressive advertising and selling, I see another Dubai in the making.


Let's hope not. I hope Baku keeps with tasteful architecture for change.


----------



## BE0GRAD

Galandar said:


> The Flag Pole is 162 m tall. Here are a couple of pictures of it with the surrounding area:


What is interesting is that I first heard of this pole while watching a documentary on North Korea. The thing is that North and South Korea had an unofficial race to build a taller flag pole facing the opponent in the DMZ (demilitarized zone) as a sort of dick measuring. North had won that ridiculous race but then Baku came into the game an dwarfed both Koreas 

Another thing is that during rainy days North Koreans had to bring down the flag because the structure couldn't stand the load of a wet flag. I suppose Baku has no such problems.


----------



## hater

Boulevard extension





































photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

by emsybax


----------



## hater

by emsybax


----------



## hater

by emsybax


----------



## hater

by emsybax


----------



## hater

by emsybax


----------



## BE0GRAD

What's the boulevard's name?


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the updates the residences are amazing


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

BE0GRAD said:


> What's the boulevard's name?


It doesn't have a special name. Officially it is called as National Seaside Park.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

ZQAN Tower - 33 floors :





































Photos by user jackues


----------



## xuan_antonio

Flame Towers:
























Baku Flame Towers 2 by Eurofestival, on Flickr


----------



## Minsk

^^
Amazing photos! Bravo Baku!


----------



## hater

last picture is amazing


----------



## el palmesano

absolutely amazing!


----------



## BE0GRAD

There's so much construction in Baku that one may get the impression nothing is being built outside the capital.


----------



## Galandar

BE0GRAD said:


> There's so much construction in Baku that one may get the impression nothing is being built outside the capital.


There is construction going on all over the country but then that is right cause Baku really gets most of the landmark and modern development projects


----------



## cloud32

Wow. There are some VERY nice organic public buildings proposed!


----------



## sreckovic

The Flame towers are amazing! But I don't like the building next to them, something like two highraises with same base, anyone knows what that?


----------



## Galandar

sreckovic said:


> The Flame towers are amazing! But I don't like the building next to them, something like two highraises with same base, anyone knows what that?


That is Milli Madjlis (the Parliament)


----------



## sreckovic

Galandar said:


> That is Milli Madjlis (the Parliament)


The shape of the Flames and the shape of the Parliament just dont go together, if you know what I mean


----------



## xuan_antonio

*Heydar Aliyev Cultural Center:*
































































Source: diaholding.com


----------



## Batavier

^^ that building is beautiful!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Baku funicular after renovation:









































































_Source:_ http://www.milli.az/news/photos/116509.html


----------



## Hed_Kandi

That Zaha building looks very dated like something straight out of the 70's.

Her buildings are always much more appealing in renderings than in actuality.


----------



## iberia

incredible building Zaha Hadid!°


----------



## cloud32

^^ 100% Agree.


----------



## xuan_antonio

http://news.day.az/society/335017.html


----------



## xuan_antonio

http://news.day.az/society/335017.html


----------



## xuan_antonio

*Boulevard of Baku* :























































photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## xuan_antonio

photo by pavliks-32


----------



## Malik Kalantarly

Mojno uznat , etot proekt budet snositsa? Spasibo


----------



## Minsk

Wonderful Baku! *xuan_antonio*, thank you for the ubdates!:applause:


----------



## Galandar

xuan_antonio, those photos are very nice but still this thread is about projects and construction in Baku so let's don't put random pictures from the streelife and seaside promenade. Thank you!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the updates


----------



## hater

Erhan said:


> *Aga Ofis*
> http://www.urasdilekci.com/work/aga-ofis/


.....


----------



## hater

HACC










by Baku City facebook page


----------



## hater

Demirci Plaza




Galandar said:


> Construction update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photos by Elvin Huseynov_


----------



## hater

new building of surgical faculty of the medical university




















photo by Владимир Репин
originally posted by Derbendy


----------



## hater

Gen plan Of Baku


----------



## hater

Baku World Fashion City Complex - Proposed


----------



## hater

*Baku Resort of Fire and Water
*
British practices the International Design Group and the Bush Consultancy have unveiled proposals for this waterfront resort on the Caspian Sea in Azerbaijan

Dubbed the Fire and Water project, the 5-star hotel resort scheme on an undeveloped plot in Baku will feature 350 bedrooms, sports and leisure facilities, and 45 private pavilions surrounding a lagoon with access to the sea.

The practices, which are both based in Bristol, have designed the scheme ‘to echo the naturally occurring gas flares and water resources’ in the country which gained independence from the Soviet Union 20 years ago.

The resort is part of a wider tourism strategy for the country involving the development of beach, ski and golf resorts.

Zaha Hadid’s Heydar Aliyev Centre and Broadway Malyan’s Port Baku Residences are both currently being constructed in Baku.
































































http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/n...624600.article


----------



## hater

building after reconstruction works










photo by emsybax


----------



## hater

Port Baku Towers and Office, Hotel U/C










photo by Zucker


----------



## hater

photo by emsybax


----------



## hater

New Venice,Carpet Museum & Flame Towers 
photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

New Venice


















































































photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

Office Building in Baku White City project























































photos by Askerzadesh


----------



## hater

Demirci Plaza 
































































photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

New Presidential Terminal:



















http://sonnamir.com/proje.asp?kno=611970
originally posted by Azer Akhundov


----------



## hater

Crescent U/C













































































































photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

Arenapark -Pro









































































By Azerbaijan Art & Architecture Group


----------



## gakho

heydar aliyeb art center destroyed ?


----------



## gakho




----------



## Azer_Akhundov

gakho said:


> heydar aliyeb art center destroyed ?


Not destroyed, only the roof suffered from the fire.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

, so much work was put into it
what happened? was it a human accident or a technical fault?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

By George I smell an act of Terrorism!


----------



## hater

its not an act of terrorism ^^


----------



## berohero

bakü de çok güzelmiş gardaşlar. ben çok beğendim.


----------



## hater

..



Galandar said:


> Some additional information on the project next to Trump Tower. Tonkin Liu (UK) have been commissioned to design three mixed-used towers that grow out of a large new public park. The buildings will form an axial landmark in the centre of the capital, adjacent to Zaha Hadid’s Heydar Aliyev Cultural Centre, currently under construction. A raised garden suspended 50m above the ground accommodates hotel facilities and affords views out across the Caspian Sea.


----------



## hater

Demirci Tower 





































AGA Center Facebook Page


----------



## hater

Design of an office building in H.Aliyev avenue 

Architect: Ilgar Beylarov














































Source: redbridge.az
posted by Azer_Akhundov


----------



## hater

Design to facilitate Dash Zira island
Architect: Rasim Babakishiyev










Source: redbridge.az


----------



## hater

Shopping Mall in Baku
























































source

posted by Aka_04


----------



## hater

U/D



















photo by emsybax


----------



## hater

Reconstruction works




























Four Season A/C 










replacement of asphalt 





































photo by emsybax


----------



## hater

Four Seasons 



















reconstruction works 
































































photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

reconstruction works 














































photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

recently reconstructed 











































































photos by emsybax


----------



## hater

photos by emsybax


----------



## bakiliboy

*An approved plan for a shopping mall in Baku*

The mall is going to be constructed on 17 H.Javid avenue. Construction works are planned to finish in July 2014.
































































Taken from: Day.az


----------



## Galandar

Library of Azerbaijan State Economic University - Pro


----------



## Galandar

Baku branch of Moscow State University named after Lomonosov - Completed




























_http://president.az/articles/6295/images_


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku Residence - U/C (Opening Spring 2013)


----------



## Galandar

Flame Towers - U/C (Opening Spring 2013)






































_Source: HOK International_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Azersu New Office Tower - 20 floors (Approved)



















Heerim has been awarded the Construction Management for AZERSU NEW OFFICE TOWER. 

■ Project Details 
- Location : Heydar Aliyev Avenue, Baku City, Azerbaijan
- Function : Office
- Total Floor Area : 31,860㎡
- Contract Date : August 9th 2012
- Client : AZERSU OJSC
- Dept. in charge : CM International Business Dept.

http://www.heerim.com/#/news/BUSINESS


----------



## bakiliboy

Wow. I like it.


----------



## Minsk

Amazing design! I hope it will be built.


----------



## hater

Heydar Aliyev Avenue will look amazing after all these projects are finished


----------



## Galandar

Lighthouse at a new part of Baku seaside promenade:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Construction of Crescent Development will start soon:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Hotel & Business Center by AF Holding:




























http://www.afholding.com/photos/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

AF Towers mixed-use buildings:



















http://www.afholding.com/photos/


----------



## Namewee

nice
Many great modern building projects in baku :cheers:


----------



## Rusland

Excellent


----------



## Galandar

Baku White City http://www.bakuwhitecity.com - Construction update:


----------



## Galandar

Khazar Islands http://www.khazarislands.com - Construction update:


----------



## Galandar

New military hospital of the Ministry of National Defence - Completed


----------



## Galandar

Palitra Residence - Construction update:


----------



## Galandar

Divan Express hotel - Completed


----------



## Galandar

New administrative building of Yasamal district court - Completed


----------



## mohammed ghani

Baku looks great congratulations .


----------



## Galandar

mohammed ghani said:


> Baku looks great congratulations .


Thank you! :cheers1:


----------



## Galandar

*Opera and ballet Theatre of Baku - Restoration Project*
_by Arco Associaty (Milan, Italy)_










Proposed works on the Opera and Ballet Theatre of Baku can be divided into: 
pure restoration and maintenance of existing, reconstruction and redesign, with the emphasis throughout on acoustics: the heart of an opera house.

Close attention is given to the theatre layout and all related activities during restoration work. The same restoration techniques and materials used by the theatre's original builders are proposed, renewing the appeal of the theatre's history to be experienced in the entire foyer area and theatre auditorium and during the opera.

With regards to ancient brickworks, structures and all parts of artistic and architectural value, new areas of the building are designed to widen the Theatre’s functions, in particular according to the spatial request of the performances - the lifeblood of the theatre. 

The structure of the theatre can be divided into six parts in terms of function and layout:

· Foyer and Main façade; Existing, to be restored
· Hall; Existing, to be restored
· Stage tower; Existing to be substituted with a new building
· Office building; New building
· Service building; New building
· Presidential wing; Existing to be substituted with a new building





































_Distributive layout_

In the project of the theatre complex, the distributive layout respects both the original parts, requiring restoration and reconstruction, and the new spaces.

By rationalizing the whole system, it still maintain the typological difference of the buildings. Particular emphasis is placed on the relationship between the theatre as a whole and the rational, versatile design of areas used by the public, by artists, the theatre staff and materials. The aim is to ensure that the new layout would prevent different activities interfering with each other and thereby compromising safety.

All accesses and walkways through the building have been analyzed, with the goal of having them all relating with each other (both existing and newly built, new spaces and distribution), so to have them completing the whole design.
The analysis of safety building regulations, according with confined spaces, their occupant load and the sizes, lengths and widths of the means of egress, define guidelines to be respected to offer an integrated quality project. 
Distribution project aims to provide complete autonomy of walkways for the Public, the Artists, Theatre employees, goods and the scene materials. Particular care is given to the loading and unloading of materials, transportation through the building and storage, taking advantage of the ease and accessibility of the backstage and stage itself, for the fastest and most efficient movement and setup of sceneries, providing the possibility of having in the same time more sceneries setup, different sceneries ready, without interfering in the use of the theater itself.





































_Source: http://www.behance.net/gallery/Opera-and-ballet-Theatre-of-Baku-Restoration-Project/5565363_


----------



## Galandar

National Gymnastics Arena - U/C










Construction progress:





































_Source: Ilk Construction_


----------



## Brakhmaputra

amazing


----------



## el palmesano

nice projects


----------



## Tural_Pasha

I love you, BAKU!


----------



## Galandar

28 Mall - Completed










The gross area of the mall is 64 000 sq m (leasable area 23 000 sq m). There are about 100 tenants, including ZARA, Massimo Dutti, Next, GAP, NewYorker, Celio, Bershka, Pull&Bear, Stradivarius, New Look, MANGO, Oysho, Monsoon, LC Waikiki, Chicco, Okaidi, La Senza, ALDO, Nine West, GEOX, SWAROVSKI, McDonald's, KFC, CINNABON, Gloria Jean's Cofees, Second Cup, 28 Cinema and others.























































Preopening photos of 28 Mall from Gün.Az http://gun.az/photos/50342


----------



## Galandar

Demirchi Tower - Construction update



















_Photos by Fariz Quliyev_


----------



## Galandar

Globus Plaza - Opening Soon




























_Website: http://globus-plaza.az/?l=en_


----------



## Galandar

Chess Academy - Approved























































_Source: Coop-Himmelblau_


----------



## hater

wow


----------



## Galandar

SOFAZ Tower - Construction update:


----------



## Galandar

Baku metro is getting new 81-670/71 model trains from Metrovagonmash (Russia). In case of a positive feedback after half a year test period Baku metro will buy those trains to remove the current ones:


----------



## Galandar

SOCAR Tower is rising :banana:


----------



## kamranyeezy

YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galandar

Qafqaz Residence - U/C




























http://www.troymimarlik.com/troymimarlik.en.php#templatemo_header


----------



## Sabina Baghirova

Socar tower строится с бешеной скоростью;-)


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great projects


----------



## temucin

Kardeslerim, Turkiyeden selamlar
Azerbaycanin boyle gelistigini gormek inanin sizler kadar bizleri de heyecanlandiriyor.


----------



## eurico

Socar Tower is amazing... very iconic, like The Flame Tower kay:


----------



## Galandar

New office building by Akkord in Narimanov district - Completed



















_Photos by Fariz Quliyev_


----------



## Galandar

Some reconstruction works in Baku:




































































































_Photos by user emxybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Pedestrian bridge in front of Central Bank of Azerbaijan by Coop Himmelblau (Approved):





































http://www.archilovers.com/p69422/Central-Bank-of-Azerbaijan---CBA-Bridge


----------



## Natig

Office building of BWC - Construction update:



















_Baku White City_


----------



## Natig

Green Hill



















Baku White City


----------



## Gordion

Baku is looking great...


----------



## Galandar

Flame Towers - Construction update:










_http://www.diaholding.com_


----------



## Galandar

SOFAZ Tower - Construction update:










_Photo by user Aserzadeh_


----------



## Galandar

SOCAR Tower - Construction update:










_Photo by user Aserkzadeh_


----------



## Galandar

Demirchi Tower - Construction update:





































_Photo by Sasha Gadjiyev_


----------



## Galandar

Azure - Completed:






Azure Shopping and Entertainment Center:










_Photo by iFilankes_


----------



## Galandar

Consctruction of "Winter Boulevard" in central part of Baku with underground parking space for over 4500 cars and about 1 km long green boulevard


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku Residence - Construction update:





































_http://www.portbaku.az_


----------



## Galandar

Parking near Fountains Square - U/C


----------



## Galandar

*Baku Development Project - Proposed*
_by Brewer Smith Brewer Gulf_

BSBG was invited to participate in a limited entry competition for a Mixed Use Development, located on the Caspian Sea shoreline. The brief called for the provision of 100 exclusive apartments, waterside villas, a 100 key boutique hotel and retail space. The reclaimed site, protruding out from Baku's bay shoreline, provides a unique seaside setting with amazing views back across the water to the city.

Whilst the site is split into phased construction blocks, the concept is tied together by a central, raised public plaza which connects the scheme into an existing adjacent park. Beneath the plaza all car parking, service and back of house facilities are hidden, allowing for pedestrian circulation above and through the site. Modern buildings, hovering above the pedestrian thoroughfares, reach out from the site, connecting living spaces to the sea and private marina facilities. A perimeter public promenade, lined with trees, restaurants and cafes, activates the water’s edge and provides a destination point for local and international visitors.


Key Features
GCA of over 1,000,000 sqft
Phased construction
Each apartment 450sqm of internal area
Unique reclaimed site on the Baku shoreline


----------



## Galandar

ASAN Service building in Narimanov district - Completed


----------



## Galandar

Crstal Plaza (near Caspian Plaza) - Construction update:



















_Photos by Elvin Huseynov_


----------



## Galandar

New trains in Baku metro:




























http://metro.gov.az/news/news_21_01_2013_3.html


----------



## Crazy Dude

Baku is such a nice city. It has many
great structures and buildings, and it never fails to amaze me, just like Dubai.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Photos by user Emsybax :

Residentials near Koroglu station:










Edelweiss residence:




























Marina Plaza:










Asnaf Hotel:


----------



## el palmesano

very nice


----------



## Artur men

Уважаемый Galandar у меня к вам как к человеку интересующемуся архитектурой не первый год есть небольшая просьба расставить в порядке привлекательности на Ваш взгляд столицы бывшего СССР! Почему просьба к Вам потому что не сомневаюсь в Вашем вкусе и предвзятости! Чтоб не было сложно из за политкорреткности помогу вам 1 обьективно Баку!! За вами список из оставшихся 13 городов! Очень интересно получить ответ)))))


----------



## Galandar

Artur men said:


> Уважаемый Galandar у меня к вам как к человеку интересующемуся архитектурой не первый год есть небольшая просьба расставить в порядке привлекательности на Ваш взгляд столицы бывшего СССР! Почему просьба к Вам потому что не сомневаюсь в Вашем вкусе и предвзятости! Чтоб не было сложно из за политкорреткности помогу вам 1 обьективно Баку!! За вами список из оставшихся 13 городов! Очень интересно получить ответ)))))


Well, in order to avoid any offtop and longer conversations in languages other than English I propose to discuss this issue in PM. Thank you!


----------



## Galandar

SOCAR Tower - Construction update: 














































_Photos by user -EXCHANGE-_


----------



## Galandar

Baku Art City - Ongoing:





































Construction update:















































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Parking near Fountains Square - Construction update:





































_Photos by user Sveta-87_


----------



## Galandar

New terminal of Heydar Aliyev International Airport - Construction update:




























_Photos by users mammadov and Leonid Dobin_


----------



## Galandar

Baku Health Center - Ongoing:



















Construction update:


----------



## Tiaren

Do I see right...? They build fake abandoned 19th century looking factories, to incorporate them in this "Art City"?


----------



## Galandar

Tiaren said:


> Do I see right...? They build fake abandoned 19th century looking factories, to incorporate them in this "Art City"?


Those are not fake factories but the former grounds of the Power Station Plant and its adjacent abandoned port. The proposal enhances and protects industrial buildings and artifacts while turning them and the area as whole into a new cultural and recreational destination of Baku. Please see post N29 in this thread in order to see how the area looked at the very beginning of the project http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471889&page=2


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Tiaren said:


> Do I see right...? They build fake abandoned 19th century looking factories, to incorporate them in this "Art City"?


The project is incorporation of renovated former power station with new structures being built in that area.


----------



## timo9

^^


----------



## Tiaren

Ah, I see! They looked so newly built.


----------



## Galandar

Baku Olympic Stadium - Ongoing:










Construction update:




























_Photos by user Askerzadeh_


----------



## Bozqurd

*Baku Olympic Stadium goes to Tekfen Construction*

Tekfen Construction adds another important project to its portfolio in Azerbaijan, where the company has succesfully completed a number of significant projects since 1996. *The company signed a USD640 million agreement with SOCAR, for the construction of the 68 thousand seated Baku Olympic Stadium slated for completion within 24 months, in March 2015*. 










http://www.tekfen.com.tr/english/


----------



## Galandar

^^ the price is not official. Neither Tekfen nor any other companies involved in this project named it. In fact the costs will be around 300 mln USD


----------



## Bozqurd

Are you sure? What I posted is directly from Tekfen's official website. They specified the $640 million amount in their official anouncement to KAP aswell.


----------



## Galandar

Bozqurd said:


> Are you sure? What I posted is directly from Tekfen's official website. They specified the $640 million amount in their official anouncement to KAP aswell.


Oh, I see. Thank you for explanation! 

I hope they have good reasons for having such a huge budget for this stadium :sly:


----------



## m_seyidov

Bozqurd said:


> They specified the $640 million amount in their official anouncement to KAP aswell.


:nuts:


----------



## Xtreminal

They are just money laundering...640 millions for 64 thousand stadium...nuts


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Proposal for Ministry of Migration by Elvin Aliyev:










http://www.behance.net/gallery/UNSORTED-PROJECTS/6765383


----------



## Galandar

A project of bank's headquarters projected by UNStudio in Baku White City - Approved











BWC office building










Construction update:



















http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Baku-White-City/128546233854883?fref=ts


----------



## Galandar

The Crescent










Construction update:


----------



## el palmesano

the Crescent will look uncredible!


----------



## Bozqurd

Baku Olympic Stadium


----------



## gio maisuradze

WOWW that stadiums really sucksss,, great jobs guysss!!

greatings from Georgia!!










Like it pls 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Architectural-Forum/127836320710731


----------



## Galandar

gio maisuradze said:


> WOWW that stadiums really *sucksss*,, great jobs guysss!!
> 
> greatings from Georgia!!


Could not get your post well :sly: "Sucks" is something negative while "great job" is on the contrary positive :nuts:


----------



## gio maisuradze

Galandar said:


> Could not get your post well :sly: "Sucks" is something negative while "great job" is on the contrary positive :nuts:


well, I guess you are not young enough to get the meaning of it, actually inflicted by teenagers )

anyway, i wanted to express positive one !


----------



## Galandar

gio maisuradze said:


> well, I guess you are not young enough to get the meaning of it, actually inflicted by teenagers )


Young or old, it is true - I am not a teenager.


----------



## gio maisuradze

Galandar said:


> Young or old, it is true - I am not a teenager.


anyway I like most of the ongoing projects in Baku, except Baku airport new terminal. It's small and gives no ability to expand it organically and without interrupting the passengers.


----------



## Nazli-Pasha

Baku


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Baku Botanic Garden and Landscape Design*

Project Stats:

Location: Baku, Azerbaijan
Area: 16.450 M²
Budget: 15.000.000 €
Year: 2012














































http://www.cakmakli.com/en/portfolio/project.html?id=126


----------



## Galandar

New Baku State University Student Dorm - App:
























































_1NEWS.AZ_


----------



## Galandar

Flames Towers - Opening May 2013:























































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Up-Land park reconstruction:



























































































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

3* hotel - U/C:



















_Photos by user msybax_


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of building on Neftchilar avenue:



















New old-style building at Nizami (Torgovaya) street being built in the same way as 19th century house next to it:




























_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction works on Murtuza Mukhtarov street:






































Reconstruction of buildings behind Governmental House:




















Reconstruction works on Nobel avenue:




























_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction works in Baku microdistricts (Baku suburbs):
























































Reconstruction works in Bakihanov district (Baku suburbs):
































































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Edelweiss:




























Marina Plaza:










Photos by user emsybax


----------



## timo9

:cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Flame Towers - winner of the world-famous MIPIM AWARDS 2013 in the category 'The Best Hotel and Tourism project of 2013'. Congratulations!!! :cheers:










http://www.mipim.com/the-programme/awards/


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku Residence - Construction update:























































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction works in Bayil district:














































Baku Art City - Construction update:




























_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Baku Winter Boulevard :




























http://president.az/articles/7685


----------



## el palmesano

thanks for the pictures! seems really nice what they are doing


----------



## Avemano

Galandar said:


> Flame Towers - winner of the world-famous MIPIM AWARDS 2013 in the category 'The Best Hotel and Tourism project of 2013'. Congratulations!!! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mipim.com/the-programme/awards/


They are more beautiful by day than by night, imo.


----------



## El_Greco

Night lighting is tacky, but yeah by day these look great.


----------



## Natig

National Health Center













































nicat111


----------



## Natig

SOFAZ Tower













































nicat111


----------



## Natig

National Gymnastics Arena





































http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6427/92884506.8/0_91801_372d3264_orig
nicat111


----------



## Natig

SOCAR Tower | 209 m


















nicat111


----------



## Natig

*Baku White City Ofis *























































http://ecarch.com/index.php/projects/show/baku-white-city-office-building/date/2013/tr


----------



## Natig

Baku White City


----------



## Natig

Baku Olympic Stadium

























































































































































nicat111


----------



## elano4000

Nice city


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Azure Park (U/C):


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Proposal for business center:



















Union of Architects of Azerbaijan


----------



## Сталин

The business center looks unique and great! What will the location of it be in Baku though?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Сталин;102255278 said:


> The business center looks unique and great! What will the location of it be in Baku though?


It is proposed to be in H.Aliyev avenue, behind the Flame Fountain: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=baku&....013672&t=h&hnear=Bakü,+Baku,+Azerbaycan&z=18


----------



## Natig

Azer_Akhundov said:


> It is proposed to be in H.Aliyev avenue, behind the Flame Fountain: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=baku&....013672&t=h&hnear=Bakü,+Baku,+Azerbaycan&z=18


Tikməyə nə vaxt başlayacaqlar ?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Natig said:


> Tikməyə nə vaxt başlayacaqlar ?


Please, post in English, as it is international forum  

It is only proposal for now, there is no information if it is approved or not.


----------



## Natig

Baku Art City


























































































emsybax


----------



## Natig

emsybax


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Baku Aquatics Palace (U/C):



















Winter Boulevard:









Photo by İlqar Mirzə









Photo by Mubariz Mustafazade


----------



## hater

Port Baku III




























originally posted by Erhan


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Winter Boulevard is completed:




























http://president.az/articles/8056


----------



## hater

by Azer Akhundov


----------



## hater

Azenko 




























by jackues


----------



## hater

Azure Park



















originally posted by Azer Akhundov 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Baku-Yeni-Hayat/145040918858890


----------



## hater

Hotel










by emsybax




























by Galandar


----------



## hater

Facade Renovation 
































































by emsybax


----------



## hater

hater said:


> Azure Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> originally posted by Azer Akhundov
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Baku-Yeni-Hayat/145040918858890












by emsybax


----------



## hater

The Crescent 









































































by emsybax


----------



## hater

Socar Tower 





































by jackues


----------



## hater

Port Baku 
































































by emsybax


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Gumush Plaza:










Photo by Murad Ahmadzade

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90080347


----------



## el palmesano

great updates, thanks for post


----------



## Pals_RGB

Nice projects.


----------



## Chadoh25

Amazing projects and photos!


----------



## The Caspian

Azerbaijan is the most secular country among Muslim countries (It is much more open and relaxed than Malaysia for instance, which is considered as one of the more liberal Muslim countries). Indeed, Azerbaijan is one of the most irreligious countries in the world. Not only is Azerbaijan a strictly secular state (religion and politics are strictly separated, religious law does not exist there, and the educational system is secular), Azerbaijanis can rightly claim to be among the most progressive and secular societies in the Muslim world. Azerbaijan does not resemble other Muslim countries at all. Only a small minority of Azerbaijanis are religious and attend mosque prayers and veiled women are very rare. Azerbaijanis do not wear religion on their sleeves, they do not identify themselves through their religious affiliation or their lack thereof and it is considered a private matter. Aside from having been the first Muslim country to have operas, theater plays, women 's suffrage and a democratic republic, Azerbaijan today is among the Muslim countries where support for secularism is the highest, and radical Islamist ideologies that are being tried to be exported from abroad by fundamentalists fail because they are rejected by the population. This modernization and secularization began before the Soviet era during the 19th century.

Azerbaijani women not only enjoy far greater political and social freedoms than women in other Muslim countries, they have the same rights as women in the Western world. Azerbaijan is the first Muslim country that granted women the right to vote and be elected in 1918 ahead of most Western countries. School enrollment (which is compulsory) of girls (just like for boys) is close to 100% and women in general have high levels of education (even higher than men) and the majority of Azerbaijani women have jobs outside the home. Many women do have jobs at many levels of their country's government and economy as well. Azerbaijani society is egalitarian on gender issues, and women and girls are not regarded as "property" or in need for "protection" by men. Azerbaijani women are very assertive of their rights and are important decision makers in the family. Azerbaijan has long ceased to be patriarchal society.

Azerbaijan is an open, friendly and very safe place not only for Western tourists but to any tourist, including women tourists. The country has become a popular destination for tourists since the early 2000's. The Eurovision contest in 2012 was a good advertisement for Azerbaijan and an additional bonus for tourism but more importantly a good investment for Baku, it gained an extra venue. 

Azerbaijan has a highly regulated policy of immigration for foreign workers and has very strict laws against abuse. Foreign workers are almost exclusively employed in the energy sector and the construction sector and are well paid. This has precluded non-skilled and low-waged foreign labor and their potential abuse by employers.


----------



## Galandar

^^ There is true in your words yet I would not call Azerbaijan as the most secular and irreligious muslim-majority country in the world. There is at least Kazakhstan and Albania which are even less religious than Azerbaijan. Another issue is that traditions still play an important role in the life of society in Azerbaijan.

In addition, Azerbaijan is not a 'popular destination for tourists' and it has never been so. We have started to develop our tourism infrastructure only few years ago.


----------



## bakiliboy

Galandar said:


> ^^ There is true in your words yet I would not call Azerbaijan as the most secular and irreligious muslim-majority country in the world. There is at least Kazakhstan and Albania which are even less religious than Azerbaijan. Another issue is that traditions still play an important role in the life of society in Azerbaijan. In addition, Azerbaijan is not a 'popular destination for tourists' and it has never been so. We have started to develop our tourism infrastructure only few years ago.


It's the 6th least religious country in the world according to Wikipedia..


----------



## The Caspian

Galandar said:


> ^^ There is true in your words yet I would not call Azerbaijan as the most secular and irreligious muslim-majority country in the world. There is at least Kazakhstan and Albania which are even less religious than Azerbaijan. Another issue is that traditions still play an important role in the life of society in Azerbaijan.
> 
> In addition, Azerbaijan is not a 'popular destination for tourists' and it has never been so. We have started to develop our tourism infrastructure only few years ago.


Yes I forgot to mention Albania and Kazakhstan. However Azerbaijan is indeed one of the least religious countries in the world. 

It's true that tourism is a new and a small sector but it is slowly but steadily growing. It will take time for Azerbaijan to establish itself as a truly popular tourist destination. Given the country's rich cultural and natural heritage not to mention the extra investment poured into tourism, the trend and prospects do look positive. 

Azerbaijan is not the Netherlands when it comes to social liberalism but it does not bare any resemblance to other Muslim countries either. Tradition and social values do play an important part. In this respect Azerbaijan resembles and can be compared to Bavaria, Austria and Switzerland, though not to other Muslim countries.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Ganjlik Mall - foundation works:





































_Caspian Construction Systems LLC_


----------



## Bannor

bakiliboy said:


> It's the 6th least religious country in the world according to Wikipedia..


Very interesting point you make, although it is a bit further down the ranks. It does seems to be 3rd among the muslim majority countries however:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Importance_of_religion_by_country

And it seems to be a correlation between the education level for the women of a society and the importance of religion by country as pointed out by The Caspian.

To me that doesn't seem that strange as I see at least the 3 western dualistic/monotheistic religions as being very patriarchal by nature. And there are tehories stating that the very birth of christianity and islam was due to the very political decicion to raise the birth numbers and beat the opposing army or nation. The Jews started it with depicting all foreigners as "goya", meaning non-jewish. The christians and muslims just continued along the same path and started with the same us/them rethoric and even wanting to convert others into the same belief. All as a part of a war.

And some of the most crucial aspect of this was to keep the women at home caring for the children and wanting to have more of them. As soon as women start getting an education and start working, they will figure out that there is more to life, and by the very maternal nature they are, they will not want to make wars. I guess they are more sophisticated then us men, hehe.

One thing I do like about religion is the recentment to drugs and alcohol. And I think they are taking it too far in The Netherlands, but that may just be me.

Anyway, how is the nightlife in Baku then?

Also, look at the correlation between the least religious countries in the world (Norway and Sweden) where women are the most represented in parlament, educational systems, workforce etc, and several other factors.

http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=87540


----------



## Galandar

Dreamland - U/C:



















Construction works:














































_Dreamland_


----------



## Galandar

Ferris wheel (60 m tall, 30 passenger cars) - U/C


----------



## Galandar

AZAL's Air Control Center - Completed:





































http://www.president.az/articles/9451


----------



## Galandar

Heydar Aliyev International Airport:























































http://www.president.az/articles/9451


----------



## ironalbo

Nice pictures, and very nice city. Baku looks very beautiful. Thank you Galandar, for uploading this pics


----------



## Galandar

Akkord Plaza - Completed:



















_Akkord Group of Companies_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Palitra Residence:














































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Eurodoor

Does anyone know who builds Palitra Residences?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

AF Towers























































http://www.camoglu.com.tr/project-detail.php?project_code=af-towers


----------



## The Caspian

There is too much imitation of Dubai. Is it really necessary to copy them, because that is the case. With rising wealth, Baku is of course entitled to many first class projects. But such architecture like the one above does not signify "progress" and progress is not measured with skyscrapers. Baku is an original city, and it should not copy others but be innovational. And there are many beautiful modern examples in the city that prove this.


----------



## The Caspian

*Unfortunately Baku is starting to look like a "Dubai of the Caucasus"*



Avemano said:


> Not a fan of this city urbanism, looks like Dubai, too much nouveaux riches and highways everywhere :shifty:


^^


Tiaren said:


> I think, that glitzy over the top Dubai-look is exactly what they are going for. Unfortunately you can't buy a good sense of style...


^^


Azer_Akhundov said:


> ^^ The reason that Baku is called "Dubai of Caucasus" is not the similarity between architectural styles of Baku and Dubai but amount of construction works going in both cities.


Unfortunately Baku is starting to look like a "Dubai of the Caucasus" exactly because of projects like the one above. I hope they stop this nouveau riche trend towards the kitsch architectural styles that Dubai represents. In fact the government is bothered by this inharmonious clash of architectural styles and the lack of height restrictions and haphazard growth in general and is preparing tackle these by implementing the Greater Baku Regional Development Plan in order create an effective system of control over urban development of Greater Baku, particularly regarding architectural quality and styles of buildings and building projects and putting limits to heights of buildings in central Baku, among others. Better late than never. Let's wait and see.


----------



## ironalbo

nice pictures !!!! Thank you Azer Akhundov for sharing this pictures


----------



## Galandar

New ferris wheel - U/C:


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku - U/C:










Port Baku Mall:


----------



## Galandar

Baku Olympic Stadium - U/C:


----------



## Galandar

Aquatics Palace - U/C:




























_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Palace of hand games - U/R:




























http://1news.az/society/20131104124952847.html


----------



## Galandar

Baku White City - U/C:




























_Baku White City_


----------



## Galandar

Ferris wheel (60 m) - U/C:



















_Photo by Aziz Safarov_


----------



## Galandar

Library of the Academy of Sciences of Azerbaijan - U/C:




























_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Ministry of Finance - U/C:






























_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

SOCAR Tower - U/C:




























_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Dede Gorgud Park - U/R:










http://president.az/articles/9715


----------



## Galandar

Azersu Tower - U/C:














































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## sidb7

Hi Everybody,

I was looking throught this thread and could not find any mention of the new Intourist Hotel in Baku and the new White City Hotel which is being built next to the mall. How come these projects are not mentioned?

Sidb7


----------



## hater

sidb7 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I was looking throught this thread and could not find any mention of the new Intourist Hotel in Baku and the new White City Hotel which is being built next to the mall. How come these projects are not mentioned?
> 
> Sidb7


Intourist 



















by Baxruz 

White City hotel 




























by emsybax


----------



## hater

by Yury Usov


----------



## hater

National Health Center 



















by Yury Usov


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Hovsan | The Green City*

Client: AS Group Investment
Location: Baku, Azerbaijan
Project Size: 5,160,000 m2
Project Type: Master Plan










This project was designed in conjunction with Philip Johnson | Alan Ritchie Architects (PJAR) and Argos design.

With the HOVSAN site at its core, four future BRANCHES of regional development were identified to form the core concept of the
master plan.

The plan of HOVSAN utilizes the idea of an urban grid with a central focus in the form of a green open space. This ceremonial open space
or “Great Lawn” visually connects four iconic towers on its southern edge with the government complex of buildings on its northern edge.
The Master plan organizes the tallest buildings in the city center near the “Great Lawn”. As the buildings move away from the center,
they gently decrease in height and density, thus creating a unique and recognizable skyline for this new district.
The concept of the four central towers was developed as an iconic architectural statement to mirror the four regional branches of
development. These towers will not only act as a visual marker for the project but will also perform the role of a gateway into the
project from the main highway connection and would announce the HOVSAN project when seen from the City and the sea.





































http://www.fotiadis.net/projects/hovsan-the-green-city


----------



## Galandar

Baku Olympic Stadium - U/C:










_Photo by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Baku Art City - U/C:























































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Crescent Development Project - U/C:



















_ILK Construction
Photos are distributed by user Azer_Akhundov_


----------



## Maximalist

Baku has so many amazing places under construction at the same time. What a great showcase for architecture!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Intourist Hotel:





































http://www.ilkconstruction.com/Posts.aspx?PostID=328


----------



## gdipasqu

very huge & nice project with the island but what are they doing with the historical city center ?


----------



## hater

gdipasqu said:


> very huge & nice project with the island but what are they doing with the historical city center ?


you mean the Crescent?



you can check here about the Old City 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1023697&page=25


----------



## gdipasqu

hater said:


> you mean the Crescent?
> 
> 
> 
> you can check here about the Old City
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1023697&page=25


thanks:nuts:


----------



## hater

2nd proposal for Baku Terrace project 



Azer_Akhundov said:


> Another proposal from DSA Architects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archello.com/en/project/residential-tower


----------



## Highcliff

awesome building....:drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## vuessal

Any idea about what this project is:
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/fo20ed70i1yixk9/7s8Nsvq9x9 ? 
_(located near Djavanshir bridge, right hand when going to the city centre)_


----------



## hater

vuessal said:


> Any idea about what this project is:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/fo20ed70i1yixk9/7s8Nsvq9x9 ?
> _(located near Djavanshir bridge, right hand when going to the city centre)_


emsybax said it is an office tower 
but no renders available


----------



## ThatOneGuy

hater said:


> 2nd proposal for Baku Terrace project


And here I thought Baku would be safe from the random clad hno:


----------



## Eurodoor

hater said:


> emsybax said it is an office tower
> but no renders available



I tried several times to get there but they won`t let me in or say anything.No clue.


----------



## ironalbo

Baku is very beautiful city. Looks very modern. Respects from chile to azerbaijan and baku :banana:


----------



## vuessal

hater said:


> emsybax said it is an office tower
> but no renders available


oh God why? hno:hno:


----------



## vuessal

i mean why so many bc?


----------



## hater

hater said:


> 2nd proposal for *Liman Tower* project


construction should start soon
photos by emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Baku Aquatics Center - Under construction:



















Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Library of the National Academy of Sciences - U/C:























































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of the building on Husein Javid avenue:









































































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of Technical University located on the same Husein Javid avenue:





































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Azinko Tower - Construction update:


----------



## Galandar

Some more under construction or under preparation buildings within BWC:

Waterfront Twin Towers:










West-East Office buildings:



















Parisian-style housing at Babek quarter:










NBC office building:



















Residential building on Fountain Square:










Bank building:










http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/media/downloads/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That last one is great. Looks futuristic.


----------



## Galandar

National Gymnastics Arena - Completed:









http://president.az/articles/11455


----------



## Galandar

New Heydar Aliyev International Airport terminal now open:









































































http://president.az/articles/11516/images


----------



## Galandar

http://president.az/articles/11516/images


----------



## Galandar

Baku White City - Construction update:

BWC Office Bulding





































http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction/1
Initially posted by user Derbendy


----------



## Galandar

Park Chinar










Təməl




























"S.E.T.A." MTK



















"SAHİL - 14" MTK










http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction
Initially posted by user Derbendy


----------



## Galandar

French school










BWC hotel










Hayat Park










http://bakuwhitecity.com/en/construction


----------



## trant

Baku Mall (compl)


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Grand Hayat - 24 fl (Prep):


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice!^^


----------



## el palmesano

oh! great project!


----------



## vuessal

@Azer Akhundov, thanks for sharing. Any info about the location, architect etc?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

vuessal said:


> @Azer Akhundov, thanks for sharing. Any info about the location, architect etc?


It will be on Tbilisi avenue:


----------



## inno4321

BAKU full with creative design buildings. experimental and creative and unique


----------



## trant

Baku Mall - completed (former Gelebe cinema) https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=298148857012210&l=e189aa0c95


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Baku Art City:























































_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Convention Centre:










National Health Center:










Aquatics Center:



















_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Galandar

Dreamland golf resort - U/C:



















Photos by user Aka_04


----------



## Galandar

Convention center - U/C:



















Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее
by Юрий Усов


----------



## Galandar

Baku Olympic stadium - U/C:



















Rehabilitation of the Beyukshor lake:



















Construction of a new 8-line highway between the Olympic stadium and the Beyukshor lake:



















Photos by users Vusal; KAMRAN_ARC


----------



## Galandar

Caspian Waterfront project - U/C:




























Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku Towers 2nd phase - Under preparation:



















Besides, expansion of seaside promenade from the small park in front of Port Baku till BWC, construction of a new 8-lane highway and 3 underground pedestrians:


----------



## Galandar

New corpus of Baku Oxford school - U/C:






































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Ministry of Finance - U/C:





































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Reconstruction of some Soviet buildings:
























































Reconstruction of Soviet buildings on Ziya Bunyadov avenue:





























Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

SOCAR Tower - T/O:




























Photos by users emsybax; Vusal


----------



## Galandar

Crescent Development project - U/C:



















Photos by users emsybax; Vusal


----------



## Galandar

Palitra Residence - U/C:



















Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Buddha Bar - Opening soon:










https://www.facebook.com/BuddhaBarBaku?fref=ts


----------



## Seoul_Korea

_Baku is going to be one of the most beautiful cities in the world! I really want to visit it one day! Before the Baku Eurovision Song Contest, this city was unknown to me, but in that program I saw the beauty of the city, that's really awesome! I love all the project of Baku and it's my favourite city, behind only at Seoul. Congratulations to Baku. :banana:_


----------



## Galandar

Ganjlik Mall - U/C:



















Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Boulevard Hotel (BWC) - Construction update:



















Baku White City Facebook page


----------



## Galandar

Baku Olympic stadium: 





































http://president.az/articles/12438


----------



## thewolf434

Is this what the project is already underway based Do it or not 
Is there a topic Forum


http://dzg-group.com/?wpfb_dl=14


----------



## hater

thewolf434 said:


> Is this what the project is already underway based Do it or not
> Is there a topic Forum
> 
> 
> http://dzg-group.com/?wpfb_dl=14


Don't think it was ever posted on here 
but the project is from 2008 , safe to assume it has been cancelled


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Caspian Waterfront Project:




























_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Construction of new boulevard:


----------



## vuessal

hi! any ideas when a park will be ready in below marked area?


----------



## AbidM

BAKU IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jim856796

About the Boulevard Hotel at Baku White City (actually named The Bulvar Hotel). always good to see a developing/fast-growing city develop at least one large-scale hotel. Over 800 guest rooms, too.


----------



## Galandar

Intourist Hotel - Construction update:










Photo by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Azinko Tower:










SOCAR Tower:










Azersu Tower:










Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Ganjlik Mall:



















Photo by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Amburan Mall:



















Photo by user Eurodoor


----------



## Galandar

Caspian Waterfront Mall:


----------



## Galandar

Boulevard Hotel:










Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее
by Kamal Kengerli (John-The Show) & Eliko
Shared by user Derbendy


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku Towers 2 - Under preparation:




























Construction site as of now:


----------



## Galandar

Crescent Development Project - Construction update:










_Crescent City:_



















_Crescent Place:_










_Crescent Hotel:_










Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее
by Kamal Kengerli (John-The Show)
Shared by user Derbendy


----------



## Galandar

Proposals for the office tower of AZAL Azerbaijan Airlines

_Proposal 1:_



















_Proposal 2:_



















_Proposal 3:_


----------



## LMortarotti

:applause:It is amazing how this city has grown over the last few years! I really want to go there now! It impressed me a lot! Congratulations! :applause::applause:


----------



## hater

Harbour Front Regeneration Competition 


hater said:


> CLIENT: PASHA Construction
> TYPE: high and middle-rise residential, office
> AREA: G.F.A. 570,421 sqm ; site area 264,000 sqm
> SERVICE: architecture, master planning, sustainability, CGI
> 
> The site, covering an area of approximately 264,000 sqm, is ideally located between Baku’s new high rise district and the White City masterplan adjacent to the National Caspian Seaside Park (a.k.a. the Bulvar Park). With an extraordinary 1.3km of frontage adjacent to the Caspian Sea, the parcel has the potential to transform the face of Baku city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.10design.co/work/architecture/selected/harbour-front-regeneration-competition


----------



## AbidM

Baku is just beautiful, its the face of contemporary architecture at it's best. It's just a city that defines everything. Hope to visit soon.


----------



## bozgurd

Galandar said:


> Caspian Waterfront Mall:


mence eyla gorsenecek!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That would be amazing


----------



## Galandar

Baku Olympic Stadium - Construction update:









































































Photos by user KAMRAN_ARC


----------



## FabriFlorence

Very beautiful the Olympic Stadium and also the Baku Aquatics Center and the European Games Park look great! I suppose that Baku will be a candidate city for the Olympic games of 2024.


----------



## Vicente Plaza

*Construction update for Christmas Market in Fountain Square*



















For more information click here ChristmasMarketBaku


----------



## The Blond Guy

I didn't know the Azeri's celebrated christmas. (Off course not in the religious kind of way but wich christmas trees, lights and christmas markets.)


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Azerbaijan, also if it's a Muslim country, it's free, so Christians are common too and Christmas is celebrated in the religious kind too.


----------



## Galandar

Baku Convention Center - Construction update:










Photo by Anar Alijev


----------



## geomapper69

All,
A quick request, if possible please add any new construction location onto openstreetmap.
I have added Baku Convention Center.
Also, there is an website for collecting any geolocated (gps) photos: Mapillary.

If someone can make a list of significant constructions and the GPS locations, I can add them to the map.


----------



## Galandar

Ganjlik Mall - Construction update:










Photo by Kamal Kengerli
Shared by user Derbendy


----------



## Galandar

Baku Olympic stadium - Construction update:























































Photos by President.az; AzVirt; user svenben


----------



## Galandar

Dreamland - Construction update:























































http://president.az/articles/14010/images


----------



## Galandar

City Star - Under preparation:























































Construction site:










Photos by user Jeyhun20


----------



## Galandar

Crescent Development project:


----------



## pegu

I'm in desperately need to visit Baku!


----------



## Galandar

Azinko Tower - U/C
SOFAZ Tower - Completed:


----------



## Galandar

BWC Boulevard hotel - U/C:



















http://www.bakuwhitecity.com


----------



## Galandar

Hayat Palace - U/C:





































http://mcm.tc/?ID=ProjedetayHayatPalace
Photos shared by user Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Galandar

BWC office building - Completed:




























http://www.bakuwhitecity.com


----------



## Galandar

BWC Green Hill district:




























http://www.bakuwhitecity.com


----------



## Galandar

Grand Hayat - U/C:



















Construction works:










http://yenihayat.az/


----------



## Galandar

Yasamal park - Completed:














































http://president.az/articles/13861/images


----------



## Galandar

Intourist hotel - U/C:



















Photos by user Azer_Akhundov


----------



## Galandar

Crescent Development project - U/C:




























Photo by user Jeyhun20


----------



## Galandar

Caspian Sea Water Pavilion - U/C:





































Photos by Polifin


----------



## fatalin

Very good!


----------



## Kutsuit

Çox gözəl! Yaşasın Azərbaycan!


----------



## Galandar

Holiday Inn hotel opened in Baku




























https://www.facebook.com/holidayinnbaku?fref=ts


----------



## Galandar

European Games Park - Completed:























































http://www.baku2015.com


----------



## Saheezy

Impressive cityscape, Baku is looking towards the future, Respect from the USA. :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku Mall - Completed:


















































































http://www.portbakumall.az


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Caspian Waterfront Mall:



















Caspian Sea Water Pavilion:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Crescent Development Project:


----------



## Galandar

^^ More of the Crescent Development project



















Photos by forumer Azer Akhundov


----------



## Galandar

1st stage of Boyukshor lake rehabilitation and park - Completed:


----------



## UnHavrais

Why it is in Azerbaijani and... in French? 



Galandar said:


>


----------



## Galandar

UnHavrais said:


> Why it is in Azerbaijani and... in French?


I guess it is Azerbaijani/English. It is just those words are very French ones )


----------



## cilindr0

Why always pictures in Baku look so empty? It's too hot?


----------



## Galandar

cilindr0 said:


> Why always pictures in Baku look so empty? It's too hot?


It depends when the photo is taken. Most of the photos in this thread are taken a moment before the opening ceremony so the photos look empty. For instance, a couple of month ago a new Yasamal park opened in Baku and a photo we shared here was also empty. Nowadays the park is vivid and full of people enjoying it:


----------



## Galandar

Amburan Mall - Construction update:



















Photos by forumer Dhell


----------



## Galandar

Sabis Sun International School (Dreamland) - Construction update:




























SABIS SUN Baku


----------



## Galandar

Azersu Tower - Construction update:










Photo by user Azerbaijan


----------



## Galandar

Residential building on Fizuli street - U/C:










Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее


----------



## Galandar

Parkland - Completed:





































Photos by vladicravich
Initially shared by user Derbendy


----------



## Galandar

New park on Yusif Safarov street - Completed:























































Photos by user Novruz


----------



## Galandar

Crescent Bay - U/C:



















Photo by Samir Safarli


----------



## Galandar

^^ 




























Photos by forumer Novruz


----------



## Galandar

Galandar said:


> Parkland - Completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by vladicravich
> Initially shared by user Derbendy






































































































Photos by forumer Novruz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Mall of Azerbaijan, Baku
*



























http://eagandpartners.com/projects-tasks/44-projects/127-mall-of-azerbaijan-baku


----------



## Muh Adam

I see very futuristic building plan in here, Azerbaijan :colbert:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Knightsbridge Residential
*













































http://ascend-pm.net/KnightBridgeResidential.html


----------



## Rekarte

Galandar said:


> Baku Tower - U/C:


Oh God, why? hno:


----------



## midrise

Rekarte said:


> Oh God, why? hno:


The excess of too much money and over the top flash.....The Baku Behemoth..hno::bash:hno::bash:hno:


----------



## Galandar

Ganjlik Mall - Completed:

























































https://www.facebook.com/mallganjlik


----------



## Galandar

Hard Rock Cafe - Opening soon:










Photos by Elvin Huseynov


----------



## Galandar

The third line of Baku subway with the first two stations opened:

"Avtovağzal" station:














































"Memar Əcəmi II" station:





































http://az.trend.az/azerbaijan/society/2521945.html
http://sputnik.az/photo/20160419/404745553.html


----------



## Galandar

Caspian Waterfront -U/C:





































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Bayil Bay - U/C:


----------



## Galandar

Dinamo Hotel - Opening soon:




























Photos by Elvin Huseynov


----------



## Bligh

Abu Tahir said:


> Baku is developing in such a high quality, i mean look at projects in Germany, France or Turkey, they can't compete with the quality of the projects which are getting realized in Baku.. hands down!!!


[Read's this comment. Looks up 'Baku Tower'.]

..hmmmmmmm........ :lol:


In all seriousness Baku really impresses me - but some of these developments are gross, especially the Baku Tower. Nevertheless, great updates.


----------



## Bligh

Azer_Akhundov said:


> *Knightsbridge Residential*
> 
> http://ascend-pm.net/KnightBridgeResidential.html


I wonder where they got the inspiration for this? haha. 

Cool project. :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Bligh said:


> I wonder where they got the inspiration for this? haha.
> 
> Cool project. :cheers:













http://www.nwconstruction.az/en/projects/knight-bridge/


----------



## Galandar

Galandar said:


> Baku Tower - U/C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by Samir Safarli


Construction update:



















Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov


----------



## hater

Galandar said:


> Construction update:
> 
> 
> Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov


Looks great with just glass facade, I hope they just won't bother to spend more money to add that metallic structure on the bottom and top.


----------



## Galandar

Crescent Bay - U/C:




























Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Cinema "Azerbaijan" & Hard Rock Cafe - Opening soon:





































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

SOCAR Tower - Completed:










http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Galandar

Port Baku Towers 2 - U/P:



















Construction works on the site:




























Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Dreamland Mall - App:




























http://www.dreamland.az


----------



## Galandar

Park near Javanshir bridge (former Gagarin bridge) - U/C:





































Photos by user emsybax


----------



## Galandar

Ministry of Taxes - U/C:










Construction works:










Photo by user Derbendy


----------



## Galandar

OG parking near Neftchilar subway station - Completed:


----------



## Galandar

Second depo of BakuBus - Completed:




























http://www.bakubus.az


----------



## Galandar

Homebridge Hotel - Completed:




























http://www.homebridge.az


----------



## mammadov

F1 facebook page


----------



## Galandar

Boulevard Residence - U/C:





































https://www.facebook.com/Best-Construction-1258217554195488/?fref=ts


----------



## hater

Baku Health District


----------



## hater

Boulevard Residence - U/C - Updated Design + Office Tower














































http://boulevardresidence.az/

original poster - Azer_Akhundov


----------



## hater

Baku Central Train Station




























http://www.tnq.ae/portfoliodetail/20


----------



## hater

Twin Towers | 30 fl | App



















http://twintowers-baku.com/tt/

State Migration Service | ~29 fl | U/P




























http://qarachay.com/projects/building-of-state-migration-service-

originally posted by Azer_Akhundov

Baku White City - Central Business District


----------



## hater

Ministry of Taxes - U/C




























by Samir Safarli

https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## hater

1st Microdistrict Area Redevelopment


----------



## hater

Bayil Bay



















photo by emsybax

Property Tower 



















photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov

Ministry of Taxes



















photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Grand Hayat

April 2017:


Azerbaijan spring 2017 by grijsz Hans, on Flickr


DSC_1695 by grijsz Hans, on Flickr


Azerbaijan spring 2017 by grijsz Hans, on Flickr


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Dream Tower* - Prep:


















































































http://dreamtower.az/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*PİLOT İNŞAAT A* - U/C:














































http://tezebina.az/?view=product&goods_id=59


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Pilot Residence* - U/C:























































http://www.pilotresidence.az/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Park Bayil:



















https://www.facebook.com/parkbayil/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Dəniz Mall will be opened in February 2020:









nwconstruction.com


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Knightsbridge Residence in Baku White City area:














































https://www.nwconstruction.com/en/projects/ongoing-projects/knights-bridge/


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Nobel Plaza office buildings in Baku White City - U/C*:





































https://www.bakuwhitecity.com/az/constructions/44-nobel-plaza-ofis-binasi


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Building for Ministry of Agriculture - U/C*:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Qaya Qala Residence - U/C*
Architect: Chapman Taylor





































http://www.qayaqala.az
https://korter.az/qaya-qala-residence-bak


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Hilton Garden Inn - U/R*:

The business-class Hilton Garden Inn Hotel in Baku's old city center was designed to renovate the business facility building that was previously used as a bank by the client.
The total number of room is small, with 180 keys, and it is located a little far from the center of Baku, but it is located in a rather higher ground, where you can see Baku's new town and the Caspian Sea. The design work has started from setting up the high-end auxiliary facility design that can maximize the site condition advantages and act as a local social place.
The central 12-story atrium, its associated lobby and all-day dining will become a signature space, and its use has been changed from the existing work space to a hotel building, making it the biggest challenge to secure the number of guestrooms according to the guideline. By planning guestrooms looking at the atrium, it secured the feasibility of atrium design and securing the maximum number of rooms. This was well received by the owner and Hilton as a specialist in hotel planning.














































http://www.heerim.com/project/view?id=1231&lang=en


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Two new hotels will be opened in Baku soon:

*Ibis Hotel*:










*Marriott Courtyard Hotel*:




























https://1news.az/news/novyy-marriott-courtyard-hotel-v-baku-foto


----------

